# [HowTo] - SMP2 Client einrichten



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

Mit der aktuellen Version 6.30 (Stand 31.07.2010) hat Stanford es endlich geschafft die so verhasste MPI-Plattform abzuschaffen. So entfällt nerviges Prozedere wie eine Installation und die install.bat-Geschichte.

Ich lasse die alte Version des HowTos mal in einem Spoiler, für die jenigen die der mpiexec.exe hinterhertrauern wollen .  


Schritt 1 - Der Download

Die aktuelle Version des Clients lässt sich wie immer auf der "High Performance Client Page" herunterladen.

Direktlink zum Client 
(Stand 31.07.2010)


Schritt 2 - Die Installation...

...die eigendlich gar keine mehr ist. Das heruntergeladene *.zip-Archiv enthält genau eine Datei. Entpackt das Archiv ambesten unter "C:/folding/smp", dort funkt euch keine Dateiausführungsverhinderung, Benutzerkontensteuerung oder sonstige Sicherheitsverschlimmbesserer dazwischen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Beim alten geblieben ist die Tatsache, dass ihr eine Verknüpfung mit Parametern erstellen müsst.




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn ihr BigAdv-Work Units falten wollt sollte in der Textzeile folgendes stehen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BigADV-Falten mit einem AMD Phenom II X6 ist in der Theorie mit einem Mod unter Linux möglich, erfordert allerdings einiges an OC (3,6GHz reichen NIEMALSNICHT!) und ist fürchterlich ineffizient*



Schritt 3 - Die Clientkonfiguration

Diesen Schritt kann man getrost aus dem alten HowTo übernehmen daher




> Die Clientkonfiguration erfolgt wie gewohnt mit Username, Teamnummer  (70335 (!)) und Passkey. Im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Versionen ist  dieser beim SMP2 zwingend erforderlich, ohne ihn gibt es nur mickrige  Punkte für jede abgelieferte Work Unit. Es muss außerdem beachtet  werden, das die erhöhte Punktzahl erst gilt, wenn 10 Work Units  erfolgreich abgesandt worden sind welche den A2- oder A3-Core nutzen.
> *
> Den Passkey gibts hier.
> *
> ...



*Achtet auf den Passkey!!!!!!!!

*Fertig.
Am Ende sollte es so aussehen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



Neue Version - Mit Erklärung um Big-WUs mit dem Windows-SMP2 zu falten!





Spoiler



Nach dem lang ersehnten Update des SMP Clients auf Version 2 und somit einer stark verbesserten Performance auch unter Windows möchte ich euch ein von Grundauf neues HowTo zu dem Thema natürlich nicht weiter vorenthalten. Sozusagen aus gegebener Situation heraus.
  Aufgebaut ist das HowTo in mehreren, einfach verständlichen Schritten; zunächst nur für Windows, später werde ich auch eine Anleitung für die Clienteinrichtung unter Linux nachreichen.


  Schritt 1: Das Herunterladen

  Ihr findet den aktuellen Client, besser gesagt das erforderliche Grundgerüst in jeweils aktueller Version auf der „High Performance Client Downloadpage“ der Stanford-University. 

Link

  Die Version die mindestens benötigt wird, um in Genuss des neuen A3-Cores zu kommen ist die 6.29 vom Januar 2010. Ihr findet diese auch im Anhang (Version 6.29, Stand 29.01.2010).


  Schritt 2: Die Installation

  Die Installation geht so vonstatten wie ihr es mit Sicherheit auch von vielen anderen Programmen kennt. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das man den Client nicht im Programme-Ordner (oder wie er auch immer heißen mag) von Windows installiert, da es sonst zu massiven Problemen mit der Benutzerkontensteuerung und den Sicherheitsattributen von Windows Vista und 7 kommen kann. Zudem sollte die Installation sicherheitshalber als Administrator ausgeführt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Schritt 3: Die install.bat

  Dieser Schritt hat eine große Bedeutung für den Windows-SMP-Client, weswegen ich ihm eine komplette Rubrik in diesem HowTo spenden möchte. Diese kleine Stapelverarbeitungsdatei dient dazu, dem Client die benötigten Rechte zu verpassen um in direkter Ebene mit dem Betriessystem zu kommunizieren. Da Microsoft es entsprechenden Programmen möglich schwer machen möchte solche Rechte zu erlangen, ist dieser Schritt auch der komplizierteste im ganzen HowTo. 
  Es wird ein Benutzerkonto mit Passwort benötigt, zudem muss die install.bat unter Windows Vista und 7 als erweiterter Admin ausgeführt werden. Wie ihr dies hinbekommt könnt ihr leicht den nachfolgenden Bildern entnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Schritt 4: Die Verknüpfung mit dazugehörigen Flags

  Erst die in der Verknüpfung enthaltenen Flags vermitteln dem Client die benötigten Argumente damit er „weiß“ was er wie zu (be-)rechnen hat. Zuallererst wird eine Verknüpfung angelegt. Eine (der Einfachheit halber)  im Clientverzeichnis, von dieser wird eine weitere auf dem Desktop angelegt. Den Rest könnt ihr den Nachfolgenden Screenshots entnehmen.

Startet den Client NIEMALS mit der *.exe direkt sondern IMMER mit der erzeugten Verknüpfung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit Besitzer eines Core i7 auch unter Windows in den Genuss von sogenannten Big-WUs zu kommen (ungefähr 50.000Punkte pro Work Unit), muss in der Verknüpfung zusätzlich der Flag "-bigadv" hinzugefügt werden.
Wenn dieser Flag nachträglich angefügt wird, muss zudem die "Core_A3.exe" im Clientverzeichnis gelöscht werden (der Client lädt automatisch eine neuere Version herunter).
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Schritt 5: Die Clientkonfiguration

  Die Clientkonfiguration erfolgt wie gewohnt mit Username, Teamnummer (70335 (!)) und Passkey. Im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Versionen ist dieser beim SMP2 zwingend erforderlich, ohne ihn gibt es nur mickrige Punkte für jede abgelieferte Work Unit. Es muss außerdem beachtet werden, das die erhöhte Punktzahl erst gilt, wenn 10 Work Units erfolgreich abgesandt worden sind welche den A2- oder A3-Core nutzen.
*
Den Passkey gibts hier.
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Im Grunde genommen sind wir nun Fertig. Ich halte es aber für erwähnenswert, dass die Überwachung des SMP2-Clients nun nur noch Ausschließlich mit HFM.NET in aktueller Version 0.4.8 BETA (Stand 29.01.2010) erfolgen sollte. Fahmon ist dank schleppend langsamen Entwicklungsteam für diesen Client ungeeignet und gibt Falschwerte hinaus.
  Link zum HFM.NET-HowTo

  Viel Spaß und „Let it Fold!“




Und nun noch ein paar Worte zum Falten unter Linux von (Dr.)"The Master of MORARE".



			
				The Master of MORARE schrieb:
			
		

> *Linux
> *Unter Linux lassen sich folgende Konsolen-Klienten einsetzen:
> -GPU (Nur unter Wine, Achtung: Höhere Prozessorlast durch Emulation einer Windowsumgebung!
> --GPU2 6.23
> ...


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

was war denn früher immer mit dieser Install.bat Geschichte die entfällt?

Hat du gut gemacht! und schön mit Bildern erklärt...dann fehlt nur noch Howto: Console und Tray....


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was war denn früher immer mit dieser Install.bat Geschichte die entfällt?
> 
> Hat du gut gemacht! und schön mit Bildern erklärt...dann fehlt nur noch Howto: Console und Tray....


Die Gesschichte mit der Install.bat ist in Schriit 4. Console kannst du ja wieder machen und tray mach ich dann.


edit vom 30.01.2010: picdump


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

das war eine Schnell lese Aktion heute früh...zu punkt 4 noch ich gebe da immer meinen Windowsaccount namen ein ist das unnötig...seinbar schon...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> das war eine Schnell lese Aktion heute früh...zu punkt 4 noch ich gebe da immer meinen Windowsaccount namen ein ist das unnötig...seinbar schon...


 Ich drücke immer einfach Enter.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

*GANZ* feine Sache, nfsgame - GRATS

Ein funktionierendes How-To für DUAL-GraKa fehlt auch noch


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GANZ* feine Sache, nfsgame - GRATS
> 
> Ein funktionierendes How-To für DUAL-GraKa fehlt auch noch


 thx
Das mit den Dual Grakas da kann ich mich ja am WE mal drann machen (evtl. auch mit dem Spezialfall AMD & NVidia Grakas in einem PC).


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GANZ* feine Sache, nfsgame - GRATS
> 
> Ein funktionierendes How-To für DUAL-GraKa fehlt auch noch



wir arbeiten daran ich zumindest.du oder EGThunder kannst ja mit sli machen(wenn es Funktioniert) und der rest kommt dann dazu..leider könnte ich es nur theoretisch Howtoon für ATI zumindest. mit Allgemeiner Überschrift müsste es gehen..


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Kann man beim SMP Clienten nicht das Team einstellen??


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ja natürlich kannst du das dafür wird das Team in die fah.exe beim erstenmal eingerichtet...ansonsten einfach die Config.cfg öffen und bei Team die 70335 eintragen fertig....


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich hab nen kleinen Trick mit eingearbeitet, womit man sein eigenes Konto nicht mit einem Kennwort belegen muss (siehe Schritt 3 unten und Schritt 4). Für alle die sich schnell einloggen wollen ohne ein Passwort eingeben zu wollen.


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Anleitung: Fertige WUs doch noch übertragen.


Manchmal kommt es vor, dass der SMP Client eine WU durchrechnet aber nicht sendet.
Z.B. kann es sein dass er nach 100% stoppt und man ihn schließt (oder Windows runter fährt) bevor das Ergebnis zum Server gesendet wurde.

Dann rechnet der Client beim nächsten Start mit neuer WU weiter.
was natürlich sehr ärgerlich ist wenn man den Verlust von etwa 1700-1950 Punkten bedenkt.

Bei mir sah das etwa so aus:


> [19:31:53] *------------------------------*
> [19:31:53] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
> [19:31:53] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
> [19:31:53]
> ...



Wenn man das rechtzeitig (vor Ablauf der Frist der alten WU) merkt, kann man noch eingreifen!

1. den Client mit STRG+C (wie sonst eigentlich auch) beenden.
2. qfix downloaden: fah
3. qfix in den Ordner des SMP Clients kopieren
-> bei mir unter Vista: _C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Windows SMP Client V1.01_
4. Start -> ausführen ("suche starten" Feld unter Vista) -> "cmd" eingeben
5. zum Ordner mit dem Befehl CD navigieren
6. qfix eingeben
7. fah.exe -send all eingeben
8. die Kommandozeile schließen und den smp Client wieder normal starten
... 

*Unter Linux mit der Bash funktioniert das sicher ähnlich, hab es aber nicht probiert!*


Im Anhang ein Bild wie es aussieht, wenn alles OK ist.
Leider hab ich kein Screenshot gemacht, als ich das Problem hatte.
Auf jeden Fall hat er da eine Weile gerechnet, man sollte immer abwarten bis der blinkende Cursor wieder da ist ;o)


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

sry wen ich es überlesen habe aber wie laste ich nen Quad aus?


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> sry wen ich es überlesen habe aber wie laste ich nen Quad aus?



Der SMP Client nutzt 4 Kerne.
Einfach mal im Task Manager unter Prozesse schauen, ob FahCore_a1.exe vier mal vorhanden ist.

Wenn nicht ist der Client evtl. zu alt.
Ich hab 5.92 Beta 6.



little off:
Es gibt Leute, die sagen dass 2 Clients auf'm Quad Core einen kleinen Vorteil von evtl. 100 - 200 PPD bringen.
Empfiehlt sich aber nur im absoluten 24/7 Folding only System, da sonst die Deadlines problematisch werden dürften ;o)


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

War nur einer der andere war der gpu client! mach heute nochmal neu.



MESeidel schrieb:


> Der SMP Client nutzt 4 Kerne.
> Einfach mal im Task Manager unter Prozesse schauen, ob FahCore_a1.exe vier mal vorhanden ist.
> 
> Wenn nicht ist der Client evtl. zu alt.
> ...


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Update: Neuer Client mit 64-bit Unterstützung erschienen (zur Einrichtung siehe erster Post oben)!


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich bekomme diesen SMP-Client einfach nicht zum laufen!
Ich habe ihn jetzt auf meinem Vista x64 installiert.
Beim Ausführen der install.bat bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung vom anhängenden Bild.
In der Readme heißt es, das sich die Firewall beim Ausführen der install.bat melden würde und man die Eingabe zulassen soll.
Die Firewall meldet sich aber nicht! Was mache ich falsch?

In der Anleitung wird die Installation des Client über ein Administratorkonto ausgeführt.
Bedeutet das, man kann den SMP-Client auch nur mit einem solchen ausführen?
Die Installation erfolgte beim beschränkten Konto ja auch mit Admin-Rechten (Admin-Passwort wird abgefragt).

EDIT:
Ich habe jetzt die Installation gemäß Anleitung mit dem Admin-Konto wiederholt.
Immer noch das selbe Problem wie vorher.
Seid ihr sicher, das der 6.22beta2 eine x64-Unterstützung hat?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hast du den?
Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console version  6.22 beta2 for MPICH (32-bit or 64-bit)
dann eigentlich ja

Wenn du den hast
Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008 SMP client console version  6.22 beta2 for Deino MPI (32-bit only) 
dann nicht

Hab allerdings im Moment kein VISTA am laufen - ist also nur Theorie


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich habe die Datei *FAH6.22beta2-win32-SMP-mpich.exe* aus dem Downloadlink von nfsgame verwendet.
Der soll ja für 64bit-sein, aber ich bekomm es nicht gebacken.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also die .exe ist die richtige...


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Bei mir läufts (fast). Hab auch Vista x64. Mein Problem ist das keine WU gesendet wird, der Rest läuft aber.


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (5. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts (fast). Hab auch Vista x64. Mein Problem ist das keine WU gesendet wird, der Rest läuft aber.


 
Ich habs nicht hinbekommen! 
Ich weis gar nicht mehr, was ich alles probiert hab.
6.20, 6.22, MPICH, DEINO, alles mögliche.
Inzwischen bin ich froh, dass der 5.91 wieder läuft!
Eigentlich wollte ich nur updaten, weil mein 5.91 in letzter Zeit nur noch so blöde WUs mit 1920 Punten bekommt, mit denen der ppd-Ausstoß um 1/3 niedriger ist als früher. 

Aber jetzt bin ich schon froh, dass überhaupt noch ein SMP läuft.

Schöner Mist, aber was solls.

Euer Sepp


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht hinbekommen!
> Ich weis gar nicht mehr, was ich alles probiert hab.
> 6.20, 6.22, MPICH, DEINO, alles mögliche.
> Inzwischen bin ich froh, dass der 5.91 wieder läuft!
> ...



Eieieie, dass kann doch net sein. Du warst doch unser Faltweltmeister und sollst es auch wieder werden. 



Ich hab diesen Client genommen.
Den alten Client über die Systemsteuerung gelöscht, den Ordner allerdings nicht.
Dann habe ich den Dienst deaktiviert.
Danach den neuen Client installiert und install.bat ausgeführt.
Verknüpfung erstellt und -smp-Flag angehangen.
Dann die erstellte Verknüpfung ausgeführt.
Dadurch, dass der alte Ordner nicht gelöscht wurde, hatte er noch alle früheren Einstellungen und konnte sofort losfalten.
Ich hoffe es klappt bei dir.

PS: der neue Client, bearbeitet auch die 1920er Units  macht bei meinem Q6600@3,6GHz "satte" 2120ppd (die Graka macht 6100ppd)


----------



## Lochti (6. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts (fast). Hab auch Vista x64. Mein Problem ist das keine WU gesendet wird, der Rest läuft aber.


 Hi,
hast du die firewall eingestellt auf freigabe von FahCore_11 und Folding@home.exe ?


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich habs inzwischen wieder. Problem unbekannt.


----------



## Amokhahn (6. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ich habe hier

Folding@home - FAQ-SMP-WinInstall

einige Hinweise gefunden warum es bei mir unter Vista nicht klappt. Muß aber die mittlerweile 3 CPU Clienten erstmal Ihre aktuelle WU fertig falten lassen bevor ich mich an die Neuinstallation mache. Ich berichte obs geklappt hat und was die Ursache war.

P.S.: was is an meiner SIG falsch das Sie nicht angezeigt wird. Kann mir da mal wer seinen Eintrag als Beispiel posten. THX


----------



## SilentKilla (6. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Amokhahn schrieb:


> ...P.S.: was is an meiner SIG falsch das Sie nicht angezeigt wird. Kann mir da mal wer seinen Eintrag als Beispiel posten. THX



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/642-folding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Amokhahn schrieb:


> P.S.: was is an meiner SIG falsch das Sie nicht angezeigt wird. Kann mir da mal wer seinen Eintrag als Beispiel posten. THX


 hast pn


----------



## Amokhahn (7. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

mit dem smp-Clienten 6.22 gibts auch weiterhin Probleme. MPI läuft jetzt schonmal, WU hat er sich auch geholt dann meldet er mir einen IO Fehler und sagt das er die User Files nicht schreiben kann. Nehme ich das smp Flag raus läuft er. Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen

Folding@home - FAQ-SMP-WinInstall


----------



## CeresPK (7. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt auf meinem Vista 64Bit läuft der 6.22er einwandfrei einfach auf die install.exe doppelfi... klicken und dann Folding@Home SMP.exe doppel.. ihr wisst schon was.
und die Console öffnet sich.
Einstellungen vornehmen und ab geht die Post.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt auf meinem Vista 64Bit läuft der 6.22er einwandfrei einfach auf die install.exe doppelfi... klicken und dann Folding@Home SMP.exe doppel.. ihr wisst schon was.
> und die Console öffnet sich.
> Einstellungen vornehmen und ab geht die Post.



Ja so ist es bei mir auch! Hätte nur mal den XP client da musst ich mich net wundern das der SMP net geht!


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Für alle, die wie ich, immernoch Probleme mit dem neuen SMP Client haben, möchten mal bitte wie folgt vorgehen: (die Infos habe ich aus dem foldingforumhttp://foldingforum.org)



am besten vorher alles löschen, was mit dem SMP Client zu tun hat
Folgendes runterladen und installieren: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.22beta2-win32-SMP-mpich.exe
zum Ordner wechseln und *install.bat *ausführen
anschließen das runterladen: http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/FAH6.22beta2-SMP-shm.exe
*"Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" löschen* und die eben runtergeladene einfügen
Verknüpfung mit *"-configonly"* Flag ausführen (vorher erstellen) und Einstellungen vornehmen
*"-configonly" Flag* entfernen und *"-smp" Flag hinzufügen*
Verknüpfung ausführen

Nun sollte, wie es bei mir der Fall ist, der SMP Client wieder normal funktionieren.

Ich hoffe es klappt bei allen, die Probleme haben. Ich bitte um Rückmeldung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ist das nun für VISTA 32 oder auch 64??


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich habs bei Vista64 probiert, ich denke dass es bei 86 auch klappt.


----------



## Amokhahn (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

hehe SilentKilla - Deine exe hat geholfen. Zum erstem Mal läuft der smp Client bei mir unter Vista 64. Zusätzlich sind noch 2 GPU Clients an Werk.

Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen. Wenn die CPU Last auf 100% ist habe ich in den Lautsprechern ein leichtes Knacksen auch mal ein Video nebenbei schauen geht nicht mehr. Der Ton läuft weiter, aber das Bildbleibt regelmäßig stehen. Genau so auch die Leistungsanzeige des Taskmanagers. Eigentlich hat der, in diesem Fall der VLC Player, eine höhere Priorität als der SMP Client. Sollte also laufen. Auch interessant das sich der SMP Client Priorität normal gegeben hat, trotz das in der config "low" drin steht. Hab die Priorität auf niedrig gesenkt und die Priorität der GPU Clienten auf "niedriger als normal geändert. Das aus gutem Grund liefern diese mir doch mehr Punkte und werden zudem von der CPU mit Arbeit versorgt. Videos laufen dennoch nicht unterbrechungsfrei, das Kacksen ist auch geblieben. Mit dem 5.91 beta6 unter XP ging das trotz Volllast.

Hier mein System: KLICK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Für alle, die wie ich, immernoch Probleme mit dem neuen SMP Client haben, möchten mal bitte wie folgt vorgehen: (die Infos habe ich aus dem foldingforum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir klappt schon die Ausführung der install.bat nicht, siehe Fehlermeldung von Bild1.
Die Fehlermeldung von Bild2 kommt, nach dem Konfigurieren und Starten der ausgetauschten exe-Datei.

Muss ich da was in der Firewall einstellen, oder was will mir diese Fehlermeldung sagen?
Laut Readme soll sich die Firewall bei der Ausführung der install.bat melden.
Das tut sie aber nicht.
Oder muß dafür ein bestimmter Dienst aktiviert sein, den ich irgendwann mal abgeschaltet habe, weil er bisher nicht gebraucht wurde?


----------



## SilentKilla (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Puh, jetzt wirds knifflig, denn genau diese Fehlermeldung konnte ich mit dem erneuten Ausführen der install.bat beheben.

Vllt mal in der Diensteverwaltung den MPICH2 Prozess manuell deaktivieren und nachher nochmal die install.bat ausführen. Die macht auch nix anderes, als den smpd Dienst aktivieren und die mpiexec zu registrieren.


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Vllt mal in der Diensteverwaltung den *MPICH2 *Prozess manuell deaktivieren und nachher nochmal die install.bat ausführen.



Dieser Dienst ist in der Diensteverwaltung überhaupt nicht aufgeführt.
Auch im Taskmanager ist weder unter Prozesse noch unter Dienste ein ähnlicher Eintrag zu finden.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Sehr sehr seltsam. Wahrscheinlich schon oft gemacht, aber nochmal den SMP Client löschen den Ordner auch und dann nochmal installieren und install.bat ausführen.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ahhh na toll. Jetzt hat der neu installierte SMP Client eine WU fertig gestellt und nun produziert er wieder Fehler. 

Edit:

Wie schlecht ist das. Nur komplettes Wiederholen der o.a. Anleitung hat den SMP Client wieder dazu bewegt zu arbeiten.


----------



## MESeidel (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@Leopardgecko

hast du die Client exe und die 2 anderen (sm.., ts.. oder so ^^) in der Firewall freigegeben?


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Die Client-exe habe ich manuell in der Firewall freigegeben, hat aber auch nichts genützt.
Damit werde ich das "Abenteuer SMP" endgültig aufgeben.
Für so eine störrische Software ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade.


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Probiere doch die neu Version vom 5.91er. Gibts hier: 5.91


----------



## MESeidel (8. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Die Client-exe habe ich manuell in der Firewall



smpd.exe und mpiexec.exe müssen auch freigegeben werden!


----------



## Amokhahn (27. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Heute hat mein SMP Client 6.22 ein Problem. Er hat die fertige WU nicht gesendet. Ich habe Ihn vorhin neu gestartet und bekomme die Meldung "Missing_Work_Files". Ich habe auch schon qfix heruntergeladen und im DOS Fenster aus geführt. Qfix meldet mir dann folgendes:

Unknown version number of (queue.dat) file.

starte ich den Clienten erneut so erhalte ich wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung "Missing_Work_Files". Er holt sich auch keine neue Unit sondern beendet sich komplett. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich. OS ist Windows Vista 64bit.


----------



## MESeidel (27. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Amokhahn schrieb:


> Heute hat mein SMP Client 6.22 ein Problem. Er hat die fertige WU nicht gesendet. Ich habe Ihn vorhin neu gestartet und bekomme die Meldung "Missing_Work_Files". Ich habe auch schon qfix heruntergeladen und im DOS Fenster aus geführt. Qfix meldet mir dann folgendes:
> 
> Unknown version number of (queue.dat) file.
> 
> starte ich den Clienten erneut so erhalte ich wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung "Missing_Work_Files". Er holt sich auch keine neue Unit sondern beendet sich komplett. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich. OS ist Windows Vista 64bit.



Vergiss es.
Tut mir leid aber die Arbeit war umsonst.

Das Beste was man machen kann ist, bei zwischen 90 und 100% eine Kopie zu machen.
Dazu den Client mit CTRL-C beenden (damit ein Sicherungspunkt erstellt wird).
Dann den Ordner kopieren.
Wenn es die WU nicht sendet, kann man den Ordner noch zurück kopieren und verliert nicht so viel.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Was mach ich jetzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hehe, LOL 

Check mal die config.


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hehe, LOL
> 
> Check mal die config.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Mh sieht normal aus. Vllt nochmal neu installieren.


----------



## MESeidel (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Scroll mal im Log hoch, bis zum Start des Clients



> # Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
> ###############################################################################
> 
> Folding@Home Client Version 6.22 SMP Beta2r3
> ...


Wenn bei User name das richtige steht, ist es wohl ein Fehler im FahMon.
Ansonsten den Client mal beenden (wie immer mit STRG + C) und neu starten.

Wenn sich immer noch nichts ändert die install.bat starten.
Oder mit -config starten und die daten noch einmal eingeben...


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@MESeidel 

Hab ihn jetzt neu installiert! Hoffe das er jetzt geht!


----------



## Gast3737 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wordpad-Screeshot



auf Keinen Fall config Daten mit Wordpad ändern immer mit Notepad machen..Wordpad schreibt einen falschen Code!


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

So sieht gut aus! Den Editor?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. August 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

so ist richtig jetzt kannst du es als txt speichern und anschließend wieder als cfg umbennen


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich nehme für sowas immer Notepad++. Hat ne viel bessere Übersicht als der Normale Editor und kann alle Codes Lesen und Speichern.


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hi,

ich hab den SMP-Client nach der Anleitung hier zum laufen gebracht. Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile den Prozzi gewechselt. Von Dual auf Quad. Jetzt wird der Quad nur zu 25% ausgelastet. Wie ich hier gelesen habe sollte er aber alle 4 Kerne auslasten. Wie kann ich das einstellen oder muss ich den Client neu installieren (wenn er endlich diese WU abgeschlossen hat)?

Nun hab ich hier auch dieses "FahMon" gesehen. Was macht das eigentlich und welche Vorteile würd es mir und meinem SMP + GPU-Client bringen? Gibt es hierfür auch ein "How to"?


----------



## FeuRenard (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*


Hast du bei der Verknüpfung, die du hoffentlich angelegt hast, den Flag "-smp" gesetzt, oder ist der beim Wechsel verschwunden?
FahMon ist ein Tool, dass nicht zur Rechenleistung beiträgt, sonder einfach nur die Daten deiner Clients (WU-Infos inkl. Deadlines, Fortschritte der Berechnungen, voraussichtliche Dauer der WU,...) aufbereitet und übersichtlich darstellt.
EDIT: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/21244-howto-fahmon-einrichten.html


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Verknüpfung, die du hoffentlich angelegt hast, den Flag "-smp" gesetzt, oder ist der beim Wechsel verschwunden?




Wo muss ich das "-smp" anhängen? Bei: "Ziel:" oder "Ausführen in:" ?


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Finde der SMP Client lohnt sich net! Braucht zulange.


----------



## FeuRenard (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> [/list]
> Wo muss ich das "-smp" anhängen? Bei: "Ziel:" oder "Ausführen in:" ?



Bei Ziel mit einem Leerzeichen zwischen dem " und dem "-smp".


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> Bei Ziel mit einem Leerzeichen zwischen dem " und dem "-smp".



OK, hab ich so gemacht. Allerdings erscheint jetzt ein Fehler: Client_Died!?
Die vier CPU-Kerne sind erkannt worden wie man oben im Folding-fenster sehen kann. Trotz der Fehlermeldung erzeugt der Client aber immer noch eine CPU-Last von 25%. Im FahMon wird er auch nicht mehr richtig angezeigt obwohl es der einzige war der vorher angezeigt wurde.

Wie krieg ich das hin?


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Mach mal die "-smp" Gänsefüßchen weg! Also nur -smp.


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mach mal die "-smp" Gänsefüßchen weg! Also nur -smp.



Klappt auch nicht. Siehe Bild. FILE_IO_ERROR

Hab grad in diesem Theard: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/23411-frage-zum-smp-clienten.html  gelesen das ein "qfix" helfen soll. Wo bekomm ich das her?

Außerdem war ich vor dem -smp einfügen und wieder raus nehmen bei ~93%, jetzt startet er wieder von vorn


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

nach dem " hast du Leerzeichen? Wen nicht mach mal eins rein.


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich galub ich habs! Zumindest werden jetzt alle 4Kerne ausgelastet.

Das hat mir geholfen:

- die Flags an die Verknüpfung hängen
- alle Dateien im Work Ordner löschen
- die queue.dat löschen
- alle fahCore_xx.exe dateien löschen (nicht zwingend notwendig)
- install.bat ausführen

Ist noch mal in diesem Thread nachzulesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/23411-frage-zum-smp-clienten.html

Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Zeig mal screen bitte.


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Zeig mal screen bitte.



Da is er der screen. Mich wundert das jetzt trotz der Auslastung der 4 Kerne der Client immer noch ~14 Minuten für ein Prozent braucht. Als ich noch die 25% Auslastung hatte hast genauso lange gedauert! ??


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

14min pro % ist normal. Ist bei mir auch.


----------



## FeuRenard (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Da is er der screen. Mich wundert das jetzt trotz der Auslastung der 4 Kerne der Client immer noch ~14 Minuten für ein Prozent braucht. Als ich noch die 25% Auslastung hatte hast genauso lange gedauert! ??



waren vorher ja auch kleine WUs (für 1 Kern) mit vllt. 200-700 points. Jezt für 4 kerne haste ja bestimmt WUs mit 1500-1920 points.


----------



## Mr.Maison (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> waren vorher ja auch kleine WUs (für 1 Kern) mit vllt. 200-700 points. Jezt für 4 kerne haste ja bestimmt WUs mit 1500-1920 points.



Stimmt. FahMon zeigt 1920 Punkte an. Den Unterschied kann man ohne FahMon net sehen.

So jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie den GPU-Client korrekt im FahMon angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## FeuRenard (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

falls du nen Pfad suchst nimm


entweder den, wo du's rein installiert hast
oder "<Laufwerksbuchstabe>|Benutzer|<Benutzername>|AppData|Roaming|Folding@home-gpu"


----------



## Mr.Maison (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Woran liegts eigentlich das die Uhrzeit immer 2 Stunden hinter her hinkt?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

an Stanford andere Zeitzone und die haben keine Sommerzeit(glaub ich)


----------



## Mr.Maison (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

He,

hab Ihr ne Idee was die Fehlermeldung bedeutet und wie ich sie beheben kann?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also falls du das "failed to delete.." meinst - das macht nix - haben (wohl) alle
Ich jedenfalls auch


----------



## DasOpfor (13. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich hab da auch kleines Problem schon bei der Installation und kein Plan wie ichs beheben kann


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Firewall??

Und btw. willkommen hier


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Dasselbe Problem hab ich auch, seitdem einmal mein Vater auf die Idee kan die Siherung rauszumachen. Ist auch bei ner Neuinstallation noch da . Hab leider keinen Plan was das sein kann, ne Firewall isses auf keinem FAll.


----------



## DasOpfor (15. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Erstma thx^^
An der Firewall liegts bei mir auch nich, hab die ma ausgemacht und es ging immer noch nicht.
Mit dem GPU-Client hab ich inzwischen über 100 WUs und der lief auch von Anfang an ohne 
Probleme, aber der SMP-Client will irgendwie nich.


----------



## Xquad (15. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hallöchen
nach relativ langer Pause wollt ich nun auch wieder Falten.
Leider kann der SMP client fertige WUs nicht senden. Es kommt dann die Fehlermeldung.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/xquad-albums-arfg-picture3127-attemp.jpg
An was könnte das liegen. Die erste WU nach neuinstallation des Clienten konnte er senden. Jetzt aber merkwürdiger weise nicht mehr.
Mit ausgeschalteter Firewall hab ich es auch schon versucht.
Der gpu client hat keine Probleme. Der sended fröhlich seine WUs ab.
Ich hab auch den aktuellsten SMP client installiert.

mfg Xquad


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Es kann sein, dass der Server immoment down ist. Das tritt leider sehr häufig auf, sollte aber morgen wieder weg sein der Fehler. Also dann einfach nocvhmal versuchen.


----------



## DasOpfor (20. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hat noch jemand ne Idee zu meinem kleinen Problem? Ich hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich falsch gemacht habe.
1. Installieren
2. bat-Datei ausführen und Daten eingeben
und da is dann auch schon das Problem, wie man sieht. Richtig eingegeben hab ch auch alles und wenn nich beim ersten Mal, dann mindetens bei den anderen 10 oderso....
Passwortgesichert is das Benutzerkonto natürlich auch


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



DasOpfor schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Idee zu meinem kleinen Problem? Ich hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer, was ich falsch gemacht habe.
> 1. Installieren
> 2. bat-Datei ausführen und Daten eingeben
> und da is dann auch schon das Problem, *wie man sieht*. Richtig eingegeben hab ch auch alles und wenn nich beim ersten Mal, dann mindetens bei den anderen 10 oderso....
> Passwortgesichert is das Benutzerkonto natürlich auch


Sieht man nix
Die üblichen Fragen:


Firewall aus oder Folding at Home freigegeben?
Name und Passwort ohne Sonderzeichen und umlaute (ä, ü, ö; !"§$%&/()=? )?
Welches OS?
Wo installiert?


----------



## DasOpfor (21. November 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also.... die Fehlermeldung is auf der Seite davor, da hab ich das schon mal so halb gepostet, da steht dann auch, dass die Firewall aus ist, aber zugegeben, den Rest hab ich vergessen^^
OS: Vista Home premium 64bit
PW: nur Zahlen und Kleinbuchstaben auch kein ä,ö oder ü
Install-Ordner: C:\Programme\FoldingHome


----------



## alkirk (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wollt mal was zum SMP schreiben. Nach etlichen Versuchen läuft er jetzt.

Ich hab immer vergessen, das im Hintergrund die Vista Firewall noch aktiv ist. Auch hier müssen die beiden Anwendungen freigegeben werden.
Aber von Anfang an, vielleicht hilft es ja

1. Den SMP Clienten installieren
2. Firewall (eigene und Windows) mpiexec und smpd freigeben
3. FAH6.22beta2-SMP-shm in den Ordner kopieren
4. Install.bat als Admin ausführen
5. Verknüpfung erstellen
6. Flag "-configonly" setzten und ausführen
7. Flag durch "-smp" ersetzen und starten

Jetzt funzt es bei mir. Mußte aber viel rumtesten


----------



## Standeck (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Bei mir funktioniert der SMP Client nicht. Bei Install.bat bekomme ich immer fehler. Sieht genauso aus wie bei Leopardgecko auf Seite 4 dieses Threads bei seinen angehängten Grafiken. Neuinstallation bringt auch nix. Need help!

Edit: Jetzt gehts. Für alle die Install.bat unter Vista nicht ausführen können: Navigiert über das Startmenü zu cmd.exe, rechtsklicken drauf und "als Admin" ausführen anwählen. Dann über cd zum SMP Ordner navigieren und dann install.bat eingeben. Dann müßte es gehen.

Jetzt schreibt er beim starten aber :"Could not open work file". So ein Sch....


----------



## crackajack (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Standeck schrieb:


> Für alle die Install.bat unter Vista nicht ausführen können: Navigiert über das Startmenü zu cmd.exe, rechtsklicken drauf und "als Admin" ausführen anwählen. Dann über cd zum SMP Ordner navigieren und dann install.bat eingeben. Dann müßte es gehen.


Genau so wird es ja auch in der readme erklärt.^^



> Jetzt schreibt er beim starten aber :"Could not open work file". So ein Sch....


C:\programme als Pfad, also der Programme-Standard, soll ja unter Vista für fah auch nicht so toll sein. Hast du den angegeben?


----------



## Standeck (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



crackajack schrieb:


> Genau so wird es ja auch in der readme erklärt.^^


  LOL ich weiß.



crackajack schrieb:


> C:\programme als Pfad, also der Programme-Standard, soll ja unter Vista für fah auch nicht so toll sein. Hast du den angegeben?




Ja, aber jetzt geht alles. Meine CPU wird aber nur zu 70% ausgelastet. Nutzt der die virtuellen Kerne nicht ganz, oder? ist ein i7 920.


----------



## MESeidel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Standeck schrieb:


> Ja, aber jetzt geht alles. Meine CPU wird aber nur zu 70% ausgelastet. Nutzt der die virtuellen Kerne nicht ganz, oder? ist ein i7 920.



Unter Windows gibt es nur den a1 Core.
Der unterstützt maximal 4 Kerne, egal ob virtuell oder nicht.

Wenn der Rechner viel läuft, dass die Deadlines locker eingehalten werden, starte 2 Instanzen.
Also einfach den Ordner kopieren und dem 2. Client eine andere Machine ID zuweisen.


----------



## Standeck (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Unter Windows gibt es nur den a1 Core.
> Der unterstützt maximal 4 Kerne, egal ob virtuell oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn der Rechner viel läuft, dass die Deadlines locker eingehalten werden, starte 2 Instanzen.
> Also einfach den Ordner kopieren und dem 2. Client eine andere Machine ID zuweisen.



Thx für denn Tipp! Werd ich mal testen. Nur Work Ordner löschen, oder?


----------



## MESeidel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Standeck schrieb:


> Thx für denn Tipp! Werd ich mal testen. Nur Work Ordner löschen, oder?



Work Ordner leeren und queue.dat löschen.
(natürlich nur in einem der beiden)


----------



## Thornscape (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

So, mal eine Frage zum SMP-Client: Warum eröffnet der bei einem Zweikernprozessor vier arbeitende Corethreads? Wären zwei nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Es ist sowieso völlig sinnlos auf einem Dual-Core den SMP laufen zu lassen. Nimm dafür lieber zwei Single-Core-Clients.


----------



## caine2011 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

lohnt sich smp bei 3 kernen(quadcore aber 1 core für graka reserviert)?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wieso willst du einen core nur für ide Graka reservieren? Ich hab auch GPU+SMP auf nem Quad laufen. Und ja es lohnt sich, solange du Vista oder Seven als OS einsetzt.


----------



## caine2011 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

spaß echt 
ich habe jetzt einen ati graka und selbst wenn ich den flush_interval auf 1024 setze, kommt es bei meinem amd dualcore auf 2,8ghz übertaktet zu einer derzeitigen auslastung meines systems durch die fahcore11.exe von 25-41%
also so ziemlich ein kern
ich möchte einen amd phenom  x4 920/940 haben der eine taktet mit 2,8 ghz, der andere mit 3,0ghz, ich glaube nicht das das verbesserungen bringt


p.s. falls du es schreiben willst: ich habe immer den aktuellsten treiber (derzeit 9.1, diese woche soll noch die 9.2 kommen AMD Catalyst 9.2 soll noch in dieser Woche erscheinen - AMD Catalyst 9., treiber )
die dll´s sind gelöscht, und nein ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch einstellen soll
vlt. liegt es daran dass ich den tray client benutze, ich mag aber dieses hässliche cmd feld nicht, das ich nicht schließen kann beim consolenclient

deshalb eine weitere frage: kann ich die flags für smp auch einfach beim tray client anhängen?


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso völlig sinnlos auf einem Dual-Core den SMP laufen zu lassen.


Wieso das denn?
Wenn man den Rechner lange genug laufen lassen will, dann packt jeder kleine DualCore die Deadlines. Die E8X00 wohl sogar relativ problemlos, also ohne 24/7 Betrieb.
Die ppd-Leistung von einem SMP-client ist meiner Erfahrung nach schon deutlich besser wie von zwei Single-Clients. (bei meinem E4300: SMP wären ca. 800, zwei normale Clients: ca. 550 zusammen)


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

erlebt und darum ist und bleibt mein 





crackajack schrieb:


> Die ppd-Leistung von einem SMP-client ist meiner Erfahrung nach schon deutlich besser wie von zwei Single-Clients. (bei meinem E4300: SMP wären ca. 800, zwei normale Clients: ca. 550 zusammen)


 
Das habe ich gerade *umgekehrt *erlebt und darum ist und bleibt mein Rat an die "Gemeinde"...

 ==> SMP nur mit Quad <==


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade *umgekehrt *erlebt


Ok, die beiden Single-Clients, die bei mir gerade laufen (keinen Bock auf 24/7, von daher kommt SMP nur ab und zu spasshalber in frage), bringen tatsächlich jeweils 440 bis 460, zusammen also 900.
Viel öfter hatte ich aber WUs die auch mal bloß 125ppd bringen, wenn ich mir die Benchmarks von fahmon durchgucke.

Naja, kann/sollte jeder selber benchen was bei ihm am besten läuft. Bei mir wäre es Linux-SMP>>Win-SMP>2xsingle-client.


----------



## Thornscape (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Meine Erfahrungen sind wie folgt:

Der GPU-Client hat früher für hohe Auslastung eines CPU-Cores gesorgt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es jetzt an einer neueren Version liegt, aber meine CPU-Auslastung liegt beim GPU-Core jetzt bei ca. 4 bis max. 10 Prozent. Sehr angenehm. 

Mit den Single-CPU-Clients hatte ich eine PPD von ungefähr 800. (x2 macht 1600). Der SMP-Client ist zwar sehr empfindlich, was das Beenden angeht (Workunits gehen oft kaputt, trotz korrektem Beenden, und starten dann neu), aber die Leistung liegt bei ungefähr 2300-2400 PPD laut FahMon.
Auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## ernei (2. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hi,

kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen wie lang die Fälligkeiten beim SMP Client sind?


----------



## alkirk (2. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Fahmon zeigt mir ne bevorzugte Fälligkeit von 3 Tagen an beim smp. Max. 4 Tage. Das dann die Deadline


----------



## ernei (2. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hallo alkirk,



alkirk schrieb:


> Fahmon zeigt mir ne bevorzugte Fälligkeit von 3 Tagen an beim smp. Max. 4 Tage. Das dann die Deadline



Ich wollte nicht extra mein System ändern um es auszuprobieren.

Danke


----------



## alkirk (5. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also die ganz großen WU´s mit 2260 Punkten sind bei mir auch schon ganz schön knapp mit 3 Tagen. Aber mit 24h Revere dann doch locker zu schaffen


----------



## Thornscape (7. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ja, _wenn_ er rennt ist alles gut. Tut er leider bei mir noch nicht ganz so, wie ich das will mit dem Speicher... 
Aber ich bleibe dran.


----------



## Scorp (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also ich krieg den SMP beim besten willen net zum laufen.
Also, ich hab die neuste Version runtergeladen. (FAH6.23beta-win32)
Ich hab die Install.bat laufen lassen und installiert.
Dann habe ich in dem Ordner in dem auch die Install.bat ist, eine Verknüpfung von der "Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" gemacht und diese Flags hintendranngehängt: "-configonly", dann alles eingestellt, "configonly" gelöscht und "-smp -deino" reingeschrieben.
Dann gestartet:
Es erscheint die Meldung von Pic 1

dann gebe ich das zuvor eingestelle Passwort ein, und dann...bäm. Übor Fehler oder so . Zu sehen auf Pic 2.



Kann mir wer helfen? Zur Info: Ich bin PC-Admin und hab zur Sicherheit schnell n Kontopasswort reingehauen, und die Verknüpfung so eingestellt, das ich Konto und PW dazu eingeben muss bevor die Anwendung startet. Und wo bekommt man FaH-Mon her? Wie installiert man den Korrekt. Wobei ich da auch schnell googlen kann. 
Wichtig wäre mir den SMP-Clienten gescheiht zum laufen zu bekommen.

PS: Wie auf den Scrrenshots zu erkennen, sind Deino und Folding in der Firewall zugelassen. Windoof "Firewall" ist aus.


----------



## MESeidel (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Bei -config only gibst du das Passwort vom Windows Nutzer ein.
Danach beim Starten des Clients das von Deino.

Ist ehrlich gesagt schon ne Weile her, seit ich den Deino mal laufen hatte.
Schau mal bitte da rein:
Folding@home - WinSMPGuideDEINO

Ansonsten, wenn es keinen besonderen Grund gibt, warum du Deino nutzt, kannst auch den MPICH nehmen.
Installiert --> -config --> f@h.exe + mpiexec.exe + smpd.exe in der Firewall --> -smp flag --> läuft^^


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@nfsgame

Du hast noch einen kleinen Fehler am Ende. 



> dann müsst ihr im FAHMON rachts in das weiße Feld klicken



MfG DanielX


----------



## Scorp (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Bei -config only gibst du das Passwort vom Windows Nutzer ein.
> Danach beim Starten des Clients das von Deino.
> 
> Ist ehrlich gesagt schon ne Weile her, seit ich den Deino mal laufen hatte.
> ...



Also MPICH klappt irdendwie auch net. Also was muss ich genau machen. Wenn ich dir Kurzanleitung befolge, dann kann ich mpiexec und smpd.exe gar nicht in der Firewall freischalten. und wenn ich -smp reinhacke kommt wieder der gleiche Fehler wie in Pic2 vom vorigen Post.
Wenn du mir es also grade noch mal etwas genauer schildern könntest, was du genau meinst^^

EDIT: Ich glaube ich sollte MPICH zuerst mal runterladen 


EDIT2: So, runtergeladen, installiert. -config und Daten reingehackt. -smp und schon wieder naja schau dir das Pic an


EDIT3: ICH BIN VOREILIG :UGLY: SO: Ich hab die Install.bat ausgeführt und jetzt scheint es zu ....oder auch net. Irgendein Error...ARGH Need Help plx...


*EDIT DiE VIERTE omg:* Meine CPU glüht, 100% Auslastung, scheint wohl zu funtionieren. Sauber. DANKE!

mfg Scorp


----------



## MESeidel (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Super

Hauptsache wir konnten helfen 0_o


----------



## Scorp (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

eine Frage noch. Man startet den Clienten, und alle 4 Cores werden zu 100% ausgelastet. Trotzdem dauert ein Prozent knapp 10 minuten.
FahMon zeigt den Clienten gelb an, aber zeigt den Fortschritt.
Also so wie im Bild. Ist das alles richtig, oder läuft noch was nicht ganz richtig?


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Das ist normal. Bei meiner CPU (siehe Sig) dauert ein % auch rund 11min bei dem Projekt.
Fahmon brauch immer 3 gerechnete Prozent damit die PPD berechnet werden und damit das Quadrat grün wird.


----------



## Scorp (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ok, jetzt wirds richtig angezeigt. 
GPU PPD: 5700 (8800GTS G92)
CPU PPD: 2800 (Q9650 @ 3 GHz)

Sind doch recht gute Werte, oder?


----------



## MESeidel (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

2800 PPD ist wirklich gut 
aber du hast wohl die Hardware in den Klammern vertauscht^^


----------



## Scorp (8. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*


^^
habs "gefixt"


aja, noch ne Frage: Bei FahMon steht hinter der PPD des SMP Clienten ein Stern (*), was heißt das?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Scorp schrieb:


> aja, noch ne Frage: Bei FahMon steht hinter der PPD des SMP Clienten ein Stern (*), was heißt das?


 
Will heissen, dass der Wert *ungefähr* ermittelt wurde und nicht genau stimmt
Hab ich meistens auch - kein Grund zur Panik


----------



## Scorp (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

....ich hab mak wieder ein Problem
irgendwas will nicht laufen, ich hoffe der Screenshot erklärt alles:
Ich hab heut abend vorm zocken den Clienten beendet.
Dann wollte ich wieder starten und es kam irgendwas von Fehler in WU und evlt zu hoch übertaktet Xd (ich hab nichts Oced), dann hat er sich beendet. Ich hab dann den Work Ordner gelöscht, da er meinte irgendwas in der WU wär defekt.
Ja, dann hat er keine Connection mehr aufbauen können, PC neustart, Firewalls gecheckt, und sogar smp neuinstalliert.
Geht immer noch nicht.
ALso vllt hilft der Screenshot

EDIT: am letzten Punkt im Screen bleibt er hängen.

mfg Scorp


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Netter Hintergrund - btw.
Nun aber zum Thema

Das heisst einfach, dass er keine Arbeit geladen kriegt
Gib ihm etwas Zeit - das müsste sich von selber "fixen"


----------



## nfsgame (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wenn er sagt "MISSING_WORK_FILES", einfach beenden und neu starten (aber nur wenn er vorher 100% erreicht hat ). Dann liefert er es ab und es gibt trotzdem Punkte.


----------



## Scorp (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Netter Hintergrund - btw.
> Nun aber zum Thema
> 
> Das heisst einfach, dass er keine Arbeit geladen kriegt
> Gib ihm etwas Zeit - das müsste sich von selber "fixen"



Ok, hat geklappt. 
Den Desktop hab ich übirgens auch im Desktop Thread gepostet--->Klick




nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn er sagt "MISSING_WORK_FILES", einfach beenden und neu starten (aber nur wenn er vorher 100% erreicht hat ). Dann liefert er es ab und es gibt trotzdem Punkte.



also geht das nur wenn die WU schon fertig war?


----------



## nfsgame (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Jep..


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Scorp schrieb:


> Ok, hat geklappt.
> Den Desktop hab ich übirgens auch im Desktop Thread gepostet


 
Ich weiss - ist trotzdem schee 



Scorp schrieb:


> also geht das nur wenn die WU schon fertig war?


 
Genau


----------



## Gohan (14. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

*Eintrag löschen*


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Schritt 4 aktualisiert, sowie das MISSING_WORK_FILES Thema ergänzt.


----------



## EGThunder (15. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich hab das Problem, das der Client 6.23Beta nur einen Kern benutzt. Wenn ich ihn mit "-smp" starte, erkennt er die 8 Kerne, aber der Client startet nicht.

Was nun?

EG

Edit: Ok nun läuft er, aber er bleibt bei "Working" stehen. Er zeigt mir nicht die Anzahl der Einheiten und die Prozent Anzeige an. Siehe auch Bild. Der Prozessor arbeitet aber mit 50% Auslastung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Ok nun läuft er, aber er bleibt bei "Working" stehen. Er zeigt mir nicht die Anzahl der Einheiten und die Prozent Anzeige an. Siehe auch Bild. Der Prozessor arbeitet aber mit 50% Auslastung.


 
Was "sagt" Fahmon dazu??


----------



## Thornscape (15. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Und da du noch nen anderen Trayclient laufen hast (ich vermute mal ein GPU-Client, oder), überprüfe mal, ob du verschiedene Client-IDs vergeben hast. Des Weiteren würde ich beide Clients an deiner Stelle mit dem Parameter "-local" starten, damit die sich nicht ins Gehege kommen.
Dann müsste das schon funktionieren.


----------



## EGThunder (15. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also die ID ist jeweils 1 und 2, ergo sind die unterschiedlich. Im Tray das ist der GPU Client. Was mich wundert, das er sich noch gar keine Arbeit geholt hat sondern nur den Kern.

Ich werde das mal mit -local probieren.

EG


----------



## EGThunder (15. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Auch mit dem Parameter "-local" funktioniert der CPU-Client nicht. Ohne den Parameter "-smp" funktioniert er ohne Probleme, nimmt dann aber nur einen CPU Kern. Mit dem Parameter erkennt er acht Kerne, arbeitet aber nicht richtig, obwohl ich eine Auslastung von 50% habe.

Siehe auch FahMon. Der Parameter "-local" sorgt bei mir nur dafür, das er mir die Dateien zum abarbeiten auf den Desktop legt.

EG


----------



## MESeidel (15. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@EGThunder

Mit -SMP erstellt er maximal 4 Threads.
Also für Vollauslastung von 8 Kernen musst du 2 mit -Local und verschiedenen Machine IDs haben.
Wenn er noch an einer normalen CPU WU arbeitet, sollte man nicht mit -SMP starten da es sonst Probleme geben wird.
Einmalig mit -pause starten, fertig rechnen lassen und dann -SMP ran...

-Local sorgt dafür, dass die Arbeitsdateien im Client Ordner landen und nicht unter Dokumente....


----------



## Thornscape (17. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



MESeidel schrieb:


> -Local sorgt dafür, dass die Arbeitsdateien im Client Ordner landen und nicht unter Dokumente....



Wo sie meiner Meinung nach auch immer hingehören sollten, nicht nur bei F@H 
Aber naja... Fortschritt oder so...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Das funktioniert bei mir nicht! nach dem ich die FAH.exe doppelt anklicke passiert nichts, außer das ein Fenster sehr kurz aufgeht und wieder zu geht. im Task-Manager wird nichts angezeigt und auch die CPU auslastung erhöht sich nicht im geringsten....  
.NET Framework 2.0 hab ich drauf.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hast du die aktuelle Version des Clients heruntergeladen?
Weil dieser Fehler tritt normalerweise nur auf wenn der Client nicht mehr aktuell ist.

Update: Ergänzugen in Schritt 5 wegen neuer Clientversion

Achso @nichtraucher91:


> *Bei Problemen biete ich Hilfe über ICQ und TeamViewer an. Bei Bedarf bitte PN an mich.*


----------



## katosh (24. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich hab das selbe problem bei dem der Client nach dem schritt "working ..." aufhört. Die CPU-Auslastung ist dabei auf 100%. Ich habe ihn die ganze Nacht so stehen lassen ohne ein Ergebniss. Auch FahMon sagt nach wie vor 0%. 
Außerdem lasse ich nebenbei immer noch einen GPU-Clienten laufen, der scheint jedoch keinen Einfluss zu haben da der SMP-Client gleich reagiert, auch wenn ich ihn einzeln laufen lasse.
Ich weis nich ob es eine Rolle spielt aber ich benutze Windows Vista 64x und starte den SMP Clienten natürlich als administrator.


```
# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23 Beta R1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 4 -local 

[19:41:15] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:41:15] - User name: katosh (Team 70335)
[19:41:15] - User ID: 27E44E80432D9738
[19:41:15] - Machine ID: 1
[19:41:15] 
[19:41:15] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:41:15] 
[19:41:15] + Processing work unit
[19:41:15] Work type a1 not eligible for variable processors
[19:41:15] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[19:41:15] Core found.
[19:41:15] Using generic mpiexec calls
[19:41:15] Working on queue slot 01 [March 24 19:41:15 UTC]
[19:41:15] + Working ...
```


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

In der client.cfg gibt es einen Wert der höchstwahrscheinlich auf "idle" steht. Setzt den mal auf "low". einfach mit editor öffnen .


----------



## katosh (24. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort. Aber im Inhalt meiner Config konnte ich den wert nicht finden:


```
[settings]
username=katosh
team=70335
passkey=*********************
asknet=no
machineid=1
bigpackets=big

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no
```


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Du startest deinen client ja sicherlich über ne verknüpfung mit smp 4, richtig? setz d amal noch -configonly hinter.

Anders: Hast du ICQ/Live


----------



## katosh (24. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hab ich auch schon versucht -> keine Änderung 
ich werd den Clienten jetzt nochmal komplett neu installieren


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also mit configonly starten und bei edit advanced options (oder so ähnlich) ein "yes" setzen.
dann kannst du den oben erwähnter wert per Console ändern .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Mal ne frage an i7 user.
Hat wer ne idee wie ich das teil dazu bekomme den i7 zu 100% zu nutzen?
der dümpelt mit ~30% Auslastung vor sich hin -.-


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Zwei Clients installieren mit verschiedenen Machine IDs und beide parralel Starten.


----------



## crackajack (15. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> ... muss er mit dem Parameter (per Verknüpfung) "-smp *4*" gestartet werden


Woher hast du das mit der 4?
In den offiziellen Anleitungen steht bloss -smp.


----------



## nfsgame (15. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Das ist zur sicherheit. Manche Clients wollen das haben. MAcht aber auch nix wenn man es trotzdem drinn hat.


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

hy ich wollte den smp client gerade installieren, habe mich strikt an das howto gehalten, aber sobald ich in meinem ordner die .exe starte geht kurz die cmd-zeile auf und daraufhin wieder zu


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich vermute mal das du eine Verknüpfung erstellen musst und der dann den Parameter "-smp" anhängen.


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

das habe ich bereits getan(bevor ich über haupt die .exe als solche ausgeführt habe)
mit "-smp 4"


----------



## crackajack (25. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das du den Client vom Startpost heruntergeladen hast und das dieser nicht mehr arbeitet da Stanford ja immer wieder mal ihre exe ablaufen lassen.
Falls das stimmen könnte, einfach das Drop-In Binary über die exe drüberspielen


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

jo du hast recht


----------



## caine2011 (25. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

jo funzt
thx an crackajack


----------



## DesGrauens (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

hi, 
hab das problem das ich den smp nicht auf meinem x64 os zum laufen kriege. 
hab schon alles probiert. als erstes den fah6.22 dann den fah6.23 jedes mal als admin ausgeführt(siehe anhang). über die cmd.exe hab ich es auch scho probiert, hilft alles nix


----------



## crackajack (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich würde mal sagen du deinstallierst erstmal den alten client über "programm installieren oder ändern" (falls der überhaupt installiert wurde?!) und dann startest du noch mal von vorn mit einem neuen Ordner und einem "frischen" Download.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Dir fehlen die zwei oder drei wichtigsten dateien des Clients. Installiuere ambesten nochmal neu.


----------



## DesGrauens (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



crackajack schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen du deinstallierst erstmal den alten client über "programm installieren oder ändern" (falls der überhaupt installiert wurde?!) und dann startest du noch mal von vorn mit einem neuen Ordner und einem "frischen" Download.




hab alles deinstalliert und wieder installiert (6.22) keine änderung.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Die im CMD angegebenen Prozesse sind aber in deiner Firewall freigegeben oder?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich habe auch das Problem. Die CPU-Auslastung ist bei fast 100% und trotzdem wird keine Änderung vermerkt. Der Client ist bisher mein erster SMP. Ich hab noch Tray CPU und GPU installiert.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Angaben zur gesamten Hardware wären hilfreich .
Hast du den Tray noch im Hintergrund laufen wärend SMP läuft? das ist nicht so praktisch. Auch kann es bis zu 30min dauern (bei nem Quad) bis sich was tut.


----------



## DesGrauens (29. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

firewall hab ich schon ganz aus. tray clients hab ich auch aus gpu client auch trtzdem das gleiche ergebnis. so ein mist


----------



## DesGrauens (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dir fehlen die zwei oder drei wichtigsten dateien des Clients. Installiuere ambesten nochmal neu.




kannst sie mir zeigen? oder noch besser mir senden, vielleicht gehts ja dan.


----------



## crackajack (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



DesGrauens schrieb:


> kannst sie mir zeigen? oder noch besser mir senden, vielleicht gehts ja dan.


Imo fehlt bei dir gar nichts- bei den Dateien.
unitinfo.txt, work (ordner), queue.dat, FAHlog-Prev.txt, FAHlog.txt, FahCore_a1.exe, client.cfg und MyFolding.html werden, wenn man den Client erstmals konfiguriert und startet, vom client selber erzeugt. Und der Rest ist ja da.
Bei dir läuft aber die install.bat ja schon nicht durch.


----------



## DesGrauens (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



crackajack schrieb:


> Imo fehlt bei dir gar nichts- bei den Dateien.
> unitinfo.txt, work (ordner), queue.dat, FAHlog-Prev.txt, FAHlog.txt, FahCore_a1.exe, client.cfg und MyFolding.html werden, wenn man den Client erstmals konfiguriert und startet, vom client selber erzeugt. Und der Rest ist ja da.
> Bei dir läuft aber die install.bat ja schon nicht durch.



hab mich mal durch verschiedene foren gelesen, anscheinend gibts probleme mit x64 vista. FAH6.23 ist ja auch keine x64 version. hat einer hier das auf vista x64 zum laufen gebracht?
bin schon am verzweifeln


----------



## crackajack (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

bei mir (Vista 64 Business) habe ich den Download installiert:
FAH6.22beta2-win32-SMP-mpich.exe

Ich glaube aber dass ich einmal das Drop In Binary verwendet habe.

Und warum sollte das nicht 64bit sein?


> 6.23 beta for MPICH (32-bit or 64-bit)


 Das steht beim Download dabei.
Die Deino-version ist fix 32bit.


----------



## MESeidel (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



DesGrauens schrieb:


> hat einer hier das auf vista x64 zum laufen gebracht?



ja

Warum er beim ausführen der install.bat meckert kann ich mir aber nicht erklären.
Du bist als Admin angemeldet?
Das Ganze schon mal auf Laufwerk C: probiert?


----------



## DesGrauens (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



MESeidel schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> Du bist als Admin angemeldet?
> Das Ganze schon mal auf Laufwerk C: probiert?



jo bin ich. hab C,D und E probiert, hilft alles nix. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich das os neu drauf klatsche. Hab vista x64 ultimate


----------



## 30sectomars (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Sry Leute, aber ich habe jetzt nicht mehr den Nerv dazu den ganzen Thread zu lesen ><"
Ich habe den SMP Client installiert und nach Anleitung konfiguriert, aber es tut sich leider nichts... 

```
--- Opening Log file [May 5 19:21:47 UTC] 


# Windows CPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23 Beta R1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: F:\SMP
Executable: F:\SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


[19:21:47] Configuring Folding@Home...


[19:24:15] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:24:15] - User name: 30sectomars (Team 70335)
[19:24:15] - User ID: 6ADE172F78319A1D
[19:24:15] - Machine ID: 1
[19:24:15] 
[19:24:15] Work directory not found. Creating...
[19:24:15] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[19:24:15] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:24:15] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:24:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:24:22] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.65).
[19:24:22] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:24:22] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:24:22] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[19:24:22]   (Got status 503)
[19:24:22] + Could not connect to Work Server
[19:24:22] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:24:29] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:24:29] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:24:31] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.65).
[19:24:31] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[19:24:31] Loaded queue successfully.
[...]
```

und so weiter... da passiert einfach nichts  Was hab ich den falsch gemacht??


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> ... da passiert einfach nichts  Was hab ich den falsch gemacht??


 
Nun, Status 503 heisst *Service unavailable*

Oder eben:
*Serverfehler: Der Webserver ist derzeit nicht in der Lage Ihre Anfrage zu bearbeiten.*

Wenn du also ansonsten keine Probleme mit I-Net hast dann heisst das schlicht und ergreifend - *DIE* haben ein Serverproblem und bei dir ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## 30sectomars (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, Status 503 heisst *Service unavailable*
> 
> Oder eben:
> *Serverfehler: Der Webserver ist derzeit nicht in der Lage Ihre Anfrage zu bearbeiten.*
> ...



Das wäre ja super... dann versuche ich es gleich nochmal 

Edit:
So, er funktioniert nun endlich, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass mein i7 mehr Dampf hat  Der wird nur zu 1/8 ausgelastet mit dem SMP-Client und macht ~280PPD... Ist das normal und wie kann ich da noch mehr rausholen?


----------



## klefreak (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Das wäre ja super... dann versuche ich es gleich nochmal
> 
> Edit:
> So, er funktioniert nun endlich, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass mein i7 mehr Dampf hat  Der wird nur zu 1/8 ausgelastet mit dem SMP-Client und macht ~280PPD... Ist das normal und wie kann ich da noch mehr rausholen?


da hast sicher bei der konfiguration das -smp als zusätzlicher flag vergessen, denn ansonsten müssten da mehr Punkte sein--> welchen CORE XXX hat das Programm runtergeladen??

A1 oder A2 (linux) sollte es sein ansonsten ist der client falsch konfiguriert

mfg KLemens


----------



## 30sectomars (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



klefreak schrieb:


> da hast sicher bei der konfiguration das -smp als zusätzlicher flag vergessen, denn ansonsten müssten da mehr Punkte sein--> welchen CORE XXX hat das Programm runtergeladen??
> 
> A1 oder A2 (linux) sollte es sein ansonsten ist der client falsch konfiguriert
> 
> mfg KLemens



Wo habe ich das -smp vergessen?

Er hat eine FahCore_78.exe runtergeladen...


----------



## klefreak (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das -smp vergessen?
> 
> Er hat eine FahCore_78.exe runtergeladen...




somit ist dein Client nicht im SMP modus

du startest den Client manuell??

für SMP-->
dazu musst du folgendes machen:

mach von der F@h client.exe ne verknüpfung und dort hängst du unter rechtskick eigenschaften an den "Pfade" nach den "c:/blablabla/bla/fah6.exe" *-smp4* an

nach einem start über diese verknüpfung (die kannst du acuh in den autostart geben...) sollte der client richtig arbeiten

mfg KLemens


----------



## 30sectomars (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



klefreak schrieb:


> somit ist dein Client nicht im SMP modus
> 
> du startest den Client manuell??
> 
> ...



Ich habe nur Ziel:"F:\SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe"
und Ausführen in:"F:\SMP"
Wo muss ich da jetzt das dranhängen? Beim ersten startet der Client zwar, läuft aber nicht an und beim zweiten kann ich die Einstellung erst gar nicht übernehmen...


----------



## klefreak (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

es sollte in die 1. Zeile, also unter ZIEL 

-SMP 4
oder
-SMP

soltle funktionieren

mfg KLemens

EDI: das stünde acuh im How TO auf der 1. Seite ganz oben in dem schwarz markierten satz


----------



## 30sectomars (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



klefreak schrieb:


> es sollte in die 1. Zeile, also unter ZIEL
> 
> -SMP 4
> oder
> ...



Danke! Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren, aber das SMP *muss klein* geschrieben werden


----------



## klefreak (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Danke! Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren, aber das SMP *muss klein* geschrieben werden



gut zu wissen

frohes falten !

mfg Klemens


----------



## 30sectomars (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

So, da lief der Client endlich gestern Abend mit 50% CPU Last. Dann lass ich den Pc automatisch um 00:30 runterfahren. Heute Morgen öffne ich den Client und schon läuft er nicht mehr >.<"

P.S. Die Uhrzeit vom Client stimmt auch nicht mit der normalen Zeit überein?


```
[21:05:55] Project: 4438 (Run 352, Clone 3, Gen 10)
[21:05:55] 
[21:05:55] Entering M.D.
[21:06:15] (Starting from checkpoint)
[21:06:15] Protein: p4438_Seq41_Amber03
[21:06:15] 
[21:06:15] Writing local files
[21:07:46] Completed 468861 out of 1500000 steps  (31%)
[21:28:59] 80000 out of 1500000 steps  (32%)
[21:28:59] 00 out of 1500000 steps  (32%)
[21:44:09] 0000 out of 1500000 steps  (34%)
[21:57:44] 
[21:57:44] riting local files
[21:57:44] Completed 525000 out of 1500000 steps  (35%)
[22:07:24] utdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[22:07:33] e Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
[22:10:47] teps  (36%)
[22:22:22] Writing local files
[22:22:22] Completed 555000 out of 1500000 steps  (37%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [May 7 04:25:10 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23 Beta R1

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: F:\SMP
Executable: F:\SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 4 

[04:25:10] - Ask before connecting: No
[04:25:10] - User name: 30sectomars (Team 70335)
[04:25:10] - User ID: 6ADE172F78319A1D
[04:25:10] - Machine ID: 1
[04:25:10] 
[04:25:10] Loaded queue successfully.
[04:25:10] 
[04:25:10] + Processing work unit
[04:25:10] Work type 78 not eligible for variable processors
[04:25:10] Core required: FahCore_78.exe
[04:25:10] Core found.
[04:25:10] Using generic mpiexec calls
[04:25:10] Working on queue slot 01 [May 7 04:25:10 UTC]
[04:25:10] + Working ...
[04:25:11] 
[04:25:11] *------------------------------*
[04:25:11] Folding@Home Gromacs Core
[04:25:11] Version 1.90 (March 8, 2006)
[04:25:11] 
[04:25:11] Preparing to commence simulation
[04:25:11] - Ensuring status. Please wait- Created dyn
[04:25:11] - Files status OK
[04:25:11] - Expanded 238198 -> 1168241 (decompressed 490.4 percent)
[04:25:11] - Starting from initial work packet
[04:25:11] 
[04:25:11] Project: 4438 (Run 352, Clone 3, Gen 10)
[04:25:11] 
[04:25:11] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[04:25:11] Entering M.D.
[04:25:17] Protein: p4438_Seq41_Amber03
[04:25:17] 
[04:25:17] Writing local files
[04:25:28] ject: 44Entering M.D.
[04:25:28] lone 3, Gen 10)
[04:25:28] 
[04:25:28] Entering M.D.
[04:25:34] riting local files
[04:25:34] 1_Amber03
[04:25:34] 
[04:25:34] Writing local files
[04:27:03] Size of work/wudata_01.bed not what saved.
[04:27:03] 
[04:27:03] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## caine2011 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

das die zeit nicht über einstimmt ist normal, hast du den pc nur runtergefahren oder vorher manuell die cmd.exe mit f@h beendet, manchmal bockt er wenn man nicht manuell beendet


----------



## 30sectomars (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



caine2011 schrieb:


> das die zeit nicht über einstimmt ist normal, hast du den pc nur runtergefahren oder vorher manuell die cmd.exe mit f@h beendet, manchmal bockt er wenn man nicht manuell beendet



Also wenn ich ihn automatisch habe runterfahren lassen war ich wohl nicht am PC 
Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen, dass der jedesmal bockt?


----------



## MESeidel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Beenden mit STRG + C ...


----------



## 30sectomars (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder ein neues Problem >.<"
Kann ich irgendwie das ganze umgehen, dass ich ein Passwort haben muss, oder kann ich Windows dazu bringen mich automatisch anzumelden, wenn ich ein Passwort gesetzt habe?
Jetzt habe ich wieder das Passwort rausgenommen, weil das echt nervt  und jetzt funzt der Client wieder nicht


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Erstell einfach nen neues Konto was du mit Kennwort belegst und dem SMP unterjubelst (per install.bat).


----------



## 30sectomars (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Erstell einfach nen neues Konto was du mit Kennwort belegst und dem SMP unterjubelst (per install.bat).



Gibts denn da keine andere Möglichkeit? Wenn ich ein anderes Konte nehme meldet mich mein PC ja nicht mehr automatisch nach dem Start an? Genau das ist ja mein Problem...


----------



## crackajack (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Autologin kannst du erzwingen:
How to turn on automatic logon in Windows XP


----------



## 30sectomars (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



crackajack schrieb:


> Autologin kannst du erzwingen:
> How to turn on automatic logon in Windows XP



Funzt das auch unter Vista?


----------



## crackajack (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

der registrypfad wäre zumindest vorhanden... ausprobieren

oder einfach so:
Vistablog: How-To: Automatisches Anmelden an Vista mit Autologon


----------



## 30sectomars (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



crackajack schrieb:


> der registrypfad wäre zumindest vorhanden... ausprobieren
> 
> oder einfach so:
> Vistablog: How-To: Automatisches Anmelden an Vista mit Autologon



Danke! Habe ich nun gemacht und es funktioniert super! Der Client arbeitet jetzt auch vernünftig mit 4 Threads... Mein i7 macht so ~2500 Punkte (Projekt 2653)!
Kann ich mit dem Client nicht mehr als 4 Kerne ansprechen? Wenn ich nicht da bin oder der PC stundenlang Pause hat, würde ich gerne alle 7 od. 8 "Kerne" ansprechen. Kann ich da einen Leistungsschub erwarten, denn der Client würde dann auf einem Kern 2 mal laufen?!


----------



## klefreak (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

da der i7 nur 4 richtige Kerne hat bekommt man durch das Hypertreading bei 2 Clienten nur relativ wenig punkte mehr, die eigentlichen wichtigen Rechenwerke auf er cpu sind ja nicht doppelt !

du könntest durch den einsatz von 2 Linux SMP clienten (VM ware- Howto) deutlich mehr Punkte erarbeiten !, mit passendem autostart .bat würde das bei jedem Hochfahren im Hintergrund automatisch passieren

unter Linux bekommt man mit 2cores (mehr geht in 1er vm nicht) ca 2000-3000ppd !!


mfg KLemens


----------



## 30sectomars (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



klefreak schrieb:


> da der i7 nur 4 richtige Kerne hat bekommt man durch das Hypertreading bei 2 Clienten nur relativ wenig punkte mehr, die eigentlichen wichtigen Rechenwerke auf er cpu sind ja nicht doppelt !
> 
> du könntest durch den einsatz von 2 Linux SMP clienten (VM ware- Howto) deutlich mehr Punkte erarbeiten !, mit passendem autostart .bat würde das bei jedem Hochfahren im Hintergrund automatisch passieren
> 
> ...



LoL! Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würde mein i7 dann fast so viel schaffen, wie meine GTX260 
Aber da ist mir der Aufwand doch zu groß... 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## crackajack (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> LoL! Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würde mein i7 dann fast so viel schaffen, wie meine GTX260
> Aber da ist mir der Aufwand doch zu groß...


AM-Subaru faltet mit seinem i7-920 per Parallels Server-Virtualisierung mit ~8000ppd....
Den Aufwand hat es dir wert zu sein!!111elf


----------



## 30sectomars (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



crackajack schrieb:


> AM-Subaru faltet mit seinem i7-920 per Parallels Server-Virtualisierung mit ~8000ppd....
> Den Aufwand hat es dir wert zu sein!!111elf



Naja, das sollte es mir Wert sein, aber was kann ich dann noch nebenher am PC machen? Dann kann ich garantiert kein HL² mit CM-Nod zocken xD


----------



## JayxG (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hab mal eine kleine Frage an die Win- SMP Falter unter euch!

Hab nun seit Montag meine Tray- Clienten gegen den 622beta-SMP + Drop-In Binary getauscht. Nun zur Frage: Wie pausiert man eigtl. den SMP- Clienten bzw. wie gibt man ihm den Befehl nach erfolgreichem senden zu pausieren, wie es beim Tray-Clienten der Fall ist-> "Pause when done"?
Sorry für die dumme Frage habs mit der Console nicht so-> das einrichten war schon ein Hürdenlauf für mich.

MfG Jay


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Pause kann man es nicht wirklich nennen aber das wonach du suchst nennt sich oneunit bei dem Consolen-Klient.

Musst du also die EXE mit -oneunit starten.


----------



## JayxG (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort zu dieser frühen Stund´ Was wäre denn dein Ratschlag bzgl. dem "sicheren" Beenden des Clienten(bei ca. 40%), so dass er anschl. die WU fertig rechnet?


----------



## Fate T.H (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Die Konsole kannste einfach mit STRG+C schließen da sollte nix passieren eigentlich.
Dannach einfach wie gesagt wieder starten mit -oneunit und schon rechnet er brav bis zum schluß,
sendet die Daten zum Server und legt sich dann auf die faule haut


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Strg + C


----------



## JayxG (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Cool danke
Möchte noch über Nacht die letzten WU´s der Tray- Clienten fertigrechnen lassen(liegen alle drei bei ~80%- wäre ja schade um die wertvolle Rechenzeit), und ab morgen dann -only SMP-!

MfG Jay


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



JayxG schrieb:


> Cool danke
> Möchte noch über Nacht die letzten WU´s der Tray- Clienten fertigrechnen lassen(liegen alle drei bei ~80%- wäre ja schade um die wertvolle Rechenzeit), und ab morgen dann -only SMP-!
> 
> MfG Jay



Wie schaffst du es eigentlich mit dieser Hardware Heute schon 8k Punkte gefaltet zu haben? Laut deinem SysP kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## JayxG (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du es eigentlich mit dieser Hardware Heute schon 8k Punkte gefaltet zu haben? Laut deinem SysP kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen


GPU-Client + (Win)SMP-Client + ein bisschen Glück, dass man gute WU´s erwischt =  Die Updates auf den Stats-servern sind ja nicht immer pünktlich, sodass es passieren kann das die WU/ ´s vom Vortag erst am Folgetag angerechnet werden.

P.S. bin gestern noch auf knapp über 9k gekommen 
MfG Jay


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



JayxG schrieb:


> GPU-Client + (Win)SMP-Client + ein bisschen Glück, dass man gute WU´s erwischt =  Die Updates auf den Stats-servern sind ja nicht immer pünktlich, sodass es passieren kann das die WU/ ´s vom Vortag erst am Folgetag angerechnet werden.
> 
> P.S. bin gestern noch auf knapp über 9k gekommen
> MfG Jay



Mit nur 2 Clients schaffst du 9k Punkte? Da kommt dann doch nicht nur die Hardware aus deinem SysP zusammen? Wie viele Stunden faltest du denn am Tag?


----------



## MESeidel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

die gtx+ macht 4200 - 6400 PPD, je nach WU.


----------



## JayxG (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Mit nur 2 Clients schaffst du 9k Punkte? Da kommt dann doch nicht nur die Hardware aus deinem SysP zusammen? Wie viele Stunden faltest du denn am Tag?


24/7 - volles Rohr!


MESeidel schrieb:


> die gtx+ macht 4200 - 6400 PPD, je nach WU.


... + den Win-SMP, welcher beim 955 BE so 2300 - 2450 PPD´s bringt

MfG Jay


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



JayxG schrieb:


> 24/7 - volles Rohr!
> ... + den Win-SMP, welcher beim 955 BE so 2300 - 2450 PPD´s bringt
> 
> MfG Jay



Na dann ist mir ja alles klar 

Mal ein anderes Problem. Jetzt ist mein SMP Client fertig und arbeitet aber nicht weiter 


```
[04:02:44] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96 percent)
[04:02:44] Writing local files
[04:02:44] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97 percent)
[04:02:44] Writing local files
[04:02:44] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98 percent)
[04:02:44] Writing local files
[04:02:44] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99 percent)
[04:02:44] Writing local files
[04:02:44] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100 percent)
[04:02:44] Writing final coordinates.
[04:02:44] Past main M.D. loop
[04:02:44] Will end MPI now
[04:02:44] 
[04:02:44] Finished Work Unit:
[04:02:44] - Reading up to 21310704 from "work/wudata_04.arc": Read 21310704
[04:02:44] - Reading up to 555928 from "work/wudata_04.xtc": Read 555928
[04:02:44] goefile size: 0
[04:02:44] logfile size: 249268
[04:02:44] Leaving Run
[04:02:44] - Writing 22122272 bytes of core data to disk...
[04:02:44]   ... Done.
[04:02:44] - Failed to delete work/wudata_04.sas
[04:02:44] - Failed to delete work/wudata_04.goe
[04:02:44] Warning:  check for stray files
[04:02:44] - Shutting down core
[04:02:44] 
[04:02:44] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[04:02:44] 
[04:02:44] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
```


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



30sectomars schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Problem. Jetzt ist mein SMP Client fertig und arbeitet aber nicht weiter


 
Doch, doch - tut er (hast inzwischen wahrscheinlich selber rausgefunden)
Bloss, nach dem 

```
[04:02:44] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[04:02:44] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
```
 
..holt er erstmal tief Luft bevor er Resultat sendet


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Doch, doch - tut er (hast inzwischen wahrscheinlich selber rausgefunden)
> Bloss, nach dem
> 
> ```
> ...



Ja, habe ich selber rausgefunden 
Hat mich nur gewundert, weil der nicht weiterging, auch nicht nach einem Neustart des Clients...
Danke für die Info


----------



## JayxG (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Irgendwie hatte wohl mein SMP heute mal die Idee  einfach mal ne WU abzubrechen ...


> [10:50:05] Completed 110000 out of 500000 steps  (22 percent)
> [13:59:04] At least 3 hours since checkpoint written...
> [14:01:04]
> [14:01:04] Folding@home Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END
> ...


... und die darauffolgenden wurden ebenfalls bestreikt (siehe FAHlog-Prev)

leider bemerkte ich es erst kurz nach 22Uhr, da ich seit Vormittag nicht@home war 	 Rechner neugestartet und im BIOS die Spannungen min. erhöht. Danach 30min MemTest Run: 0 Errors- O.K. Im Moment läuft der SMP wieder, aber wer weiss wie lange 

Hattet ihr derartige Probleme schon einmal? Falls ja, wo ist der Wurm drin?

MfG Jay


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

bei mir läufts seit dem 1. Tag rund. Selbst mit 2 Clients auf einer GraKa. Die ist extrem übertaktet. Läuft nur mit Folding stabil. Bei Spielstart stürzt sie dann ab. Also wie gesagt, alles läuft rund.


----------



## JayxG (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

mein GPU Client macht mir auch keine Probs, egal ob @Stock oder OC(nur die Shader) Der läuft und läuft und läuft ...    **klopfaufHolztisch**


----------



## cloth82 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ich seh bei meiner cpu irgendwie kein vorankommen... ist die wu eventuell zu groß? (habe normale größe gewählt)... mit welchem switch kann man den client nachkonfigurieren? würde gerne den checkpoint intervall verkürzen...

|edit|
auch das verkürzen des checkpoints hat keine besserung gebracht, der core ist zwar die ganze zeit zu 100% ausgelastet, in der log und im fahmon ändert sich aber auch nach stunden nichts...


----------



## klefreak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

kontrollier mal, welcher prozess deine cpu auslastet??

über den flag -configonly kannst du den client konfigurieren
...

mfg Klemens


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



cloth82 schrieb:


> ich seh bei meiner cpu irgendwie kein vorankommen... ist die wu eventuell zu groß? (habe normale größe gewählt)... mit welchem switch kann man den client nachkonfigurieren? würde gerne den checkpoint intervall verkürzen...
> 
> |edit|
> auch das verkürzen des checkpoints hat keine besserung gebracht, der core ist zwar die ganze zeit zu 100% ausgelastet, in der log und im fahmon ändert sich aber auch nach stunden nichts...



Es werden aber schon alle 4 Kerne benützt? ja?
Schonmal neustart probiert? - eigentlich logisch.


----------



## cloth82 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

FahCore_a1.exe 25%
FahCore_a1.exe 25%
FahCore_a1.exe 25%
FahCore_a1.exe 25%

So schaut's im Taskmanager aus. Das ergibt nach Adam Riesling, Erfinder der Spätlese 100%, gell... 

Habe den PC schon mehrfach neu gestartet und somit auch den Client, keine Änderung. Er steht scheinbar bei 48151 Steps

|edit|
aaah! es geht vorwärts... 5000 Steps jetzt. Hoffentlich läuft's jetzt auch richtig.


----------



## klefreak (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@cloth82

eventuell ist das hier für dein Problem verantwortlich:

Folding Forum • View topic - A2 WU's running slow [some A2's too long--please report]



> * Report this post
> * Reply with quote
> 
> Re: A2 WU's running slow and expiring before completion
> ...




welche wu nummer berechnest du gerade?? läuft nun alles in normaler geschwindigkeit??


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

kann mir jemand helfen?
mein smp client funktioniert urplötzlich nciht mehr

immer wieder die fehlermeldung





> CoreStatus = 63 (99)
> [08:33:43] + Error starting Folding@Home core.



keine ahnung was das heißen soll, auch neuinstallation des smp clients sorgte für keine besserung


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hm, also laut F@H-Wiki ist die "63" irgendein "Genehmigungs-" oder "Einlogg-Problem oder gar beides.
Unter Vista sollte es eigentlich helfen die fah.exe nochmal als Admin zu starten und die install.bat zum fixen drüberlaufen zu lassen.



> *CoreStatus = 63 (99)
> + Error starting Folding@Home core.*
> 
> Generically, this error is reported when some initial fahcore startup requirement is not met.
> ...


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

cool danke hat geholfen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Immer doch  , ich hoffe wenn mein Server nächste Woche geht, macht der Smp nicht so´n Murks - vorallem nicht zwischendurch!


----------



## caine2011 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

bei faltserver hab ich so meine erfahrung, nimm auf keinen fall den singlecore client, ich glaub dann kann ich dir unter die arme greifen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Auf keinen Fall den Single, das kann ich dir jetzt schon bestätigen, da würd ich bei *hoffentlich* 24/7 echt zuviel verschenken.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Bei meinem läuft die Console, mit dem 5200+ OCed auf 5600+ niveau.
Ich bekomm durch den ca. 1000PPD.


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



klefreak schrieb:


> @cloth82
> 
> eventuell ist das hier für dein Problem verantwortlich:
> 
> Folding Forum • View topic - A2 WU's running slow [some A2's too long--please report]



Kann eigentlich nicht da er ja ein A1 Core nutzt und keinen A2.


----------



## Perseus88 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

mit nem Q 6700 @3.00Ghz 3% in einer stunde ist das ok?


----------



## DesGrauens (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Perseus88 schrieb:


> mit nem Q 6700 @3.00Ghz 3% in einer stunde ist das ok?



eigentlich nicht, 8-10min pro prozent wären ok. 
hast den smp richtig konfiguriert? hast die core priorität auf idle oder low?


----------



## Perseus88 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

keine ahnung!? wie bekomme ich das denn raus? alle 4 kerne 100% auslastung

danke erstmal..!


----------



## DesGrauens (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

entweder du lässt die wu fertig rechnen oder du brichst ab, was ich dir empfehlen würde.

als nächstes hängst du an deine smp verknüpfung ein -configonly dann startest du die anwendung und gehst nach der folgenden anleitung vor.
 punkt zwei ist der der uns interessiert.

Folding@Home Clients Config Tutorial - TweakPC Hardware Forum

hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

von idle auf low gestellt, jetzt läufts wie geschmiert.
der link hat geholfen.

danke nochmal!


----------



## cloth82 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Bei mir braucht der Q6600@2,4GHz zwischen 20 und 30 Minuten für 1% und das, obwohl ich schon kleine WUs eingestellt habe (250000 Steps)


----------



## Lochti (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hi meine Freunde ! ( Brauche Hilfe)

Also ich habe versucht die -smp 2 oder 4 einzurichten bei meinen rechner , hm leider ohne Erfolg !
Nun suche ich mal einen Freiwiligen , der meine 3 Rechner via TeamViewer einrichten könnte !

Bitte via PM melden DANKE !


----------



## Player007 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hab seit kurzem auch ein Problem, mein installierter SMP-Client blinkt beim Start kurz auf und verschwinded sofort wieder und nichts tut sich.

Gruß


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Anscheinend verwendest du dann noch den alten Klient der mittlerweile abgelaufen ist.

Hier gibts den neuen -> Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


----------



## Player007 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ne, den neusten von der HP, 6.23 Beta, der lief bis vor ein paar Wochen auch fehlerfrei auf Vista 64Bit 

Gruß


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

I know, I know.

Haste dir den mal neu gezogen entweder von der HP oder dem Link den ich gepostet habe ?

Es kahm nämlich vor kurzen ein neuer raus wo das Verfallsdatum geändert wurde und nur
kleinere Fixe gemacht wurden. Die Revisionsnummer hat sich aber nicht geändert.


----------



## Player007 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hab den von der HP genommen, kann ja deinen nochmal probieren 
Deine Version ist aber keine SMP Version.

Gruß


----------



## JohnnyForward (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hi! Also ich hab das gleiche Problem wie mein Vorposter. Auch Vista 64 und die neueste version des SMP clients von der F@H page. Aber blinkt nur kurz das Konsolenfenster auf aber sonst passiert nix mehr. Der Prozess wird auch nicht ausgeführt. Weiß jemand Rat?
Vielen Dank!

Edit: Ich seh grad dass der Client der HP wohl abgelaufen is Oo naja, mal umschaun.


----------



## caine2011 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

jo korrekt, weiter unten ist das drop-in binary


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Caine will damit sagen, dass du die .exe mit der unten zu findenden ersetzen musst


----------



## JohnnyForward (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

AAhh 
Danke für die Antwort, probier ich gleich mal.


----------



## Player007 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Jop bei mir funzt es jetzt auch wieder 
Thx für die Info 

Gruß


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> thx
> Das mit den Dual Grakas da kann ich mich ja am WE mal drann machen (evtl. auch mit dem Spezialfall AMD & NVidia Grakas in einem PC).


 

wenn das tut dann sag mal pls wie man das mit den treibern regelt 

das ist mein misglückter versuch eine HD4870 und eine GT120 im selben rechner zum laufen zu bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw das soll ne GT120 (aka 9500GT)

naja der vram geht ja ab is sogar gddr4 :O

und die forceware version is auch mal hammer xDD

Altes topic von mir zu dem thema 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

jo erst mal im falschen thread gepostet, aber egal

du nimmst vista? dann funktioniert das mit dem laden von 2 grafiktreibern nicht


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@ falscher Thread: naja das hat nfsgame ja hir in der 1. oder 2. page geschrieben^^

naja hab mir schon sowas gedacht, schade..


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



caine2011 schrieb:


> jo erst mal im falschen thread gepostet, aber egal
> 
> du nimmst vista? dann funktioniert das mit dem laden von 2 grafiktreibern nicht



KLar Vista, siehste doch am Screeny.


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wenn ich die install.bat als adiminstrator ausgeführt habe öffnet sich das fensterchen fürn nen burchteil und is dann einfach weg.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Wenn ich die install.bat als adiminstrator ausgeführt habe öffnet sich das fensterchen fürn nen burchteil und is dann einfach weg.


 
Du hast es aber schon "by the book" gemacht - oder??
Also in der Eingabeaufforderung, die du als Administrator gestartet hast, die install.bat laufen lassen??


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Mach es so wie in der Anleitung ->

Start -> "cmd" -> cd.. ->  cd.. ->cd smp

"smp" ist der jeweilige Ordner in welchem du die Installation getätigt hast.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

habs jetzt mit der console gemacht, also cmd, aber das mit dem paramete -smp4 versteh ich nicht, wo stelle ich das ein?


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

mach eine vergnüpfung (z.B. aufm desktop) dann auf diese rechtsklick-->eigenschaften-->da dann bei link nach am ende noch -smp4 reinhauen.

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> mach eine Verknüpfung (z.B. auf den Desktop) dann auf diese Rechtsklick-->Eigenschaften-->da dann bei Link noch am Ende ein -smp4 reinhauen.


 
Also genau genommen *-smp* - weil die "4" ist schon lange nicht mehr nötig


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

die sollten mal den CPU-clinet SMP-fäig machen -.-

also auch einfach am ende ein -smp2, smp3 oder -smp4.

das würde alles erleichtern, 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

allerdings. ok, ich probiers mal

EDIT: klappt nicht. habs garantiert falsch gemacht... 
Hier mein Pfad bzw. Ziel: "C:\SMP\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe-smp4"


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

soll ich es über team viewer einstellen, kurze pm mit daten reicht


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

jo plz wär schon toll monent...


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also dank caine2011 hab ich nun SMP und FahNom, FETTES DANKE!


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

jo nix zu danken, läuft und das prog heißt FAHMON


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

phenom ^^


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

was will uns deine nachricht sagen?

p.s. ich habe auch einen 940er


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



caine2011 schrieb:


> was will uns deine nachricht sagen?
> 
> p.s. ich habe auch einen 940er


 
als ich das "fahNon" gelesen habe musste ich kleich an Phenom denken

fahmon-->fahNon-->fHANon-->fHANoM--> Phenom 

 naja das war so in etwa mein gedankengang...

MFG ILAN12346 (ich glaube ich sollte schlafen, damit ich nicht nur sinnlose OFF-topics mache )


----------



## zuogolpon (5. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Kann mir bitte einer nocheinmal das mit der Verknüpfung erklären?
Ich hab in der install batch alles eingerichtet, doch wenn ich dann die exe dort starte , blinkt kurz die konsole auf und nichts passiert. - Was muss ich tun?

MfG
Z


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer nocheinmal das mit der Verknüpfung erklären?
> Ich hab in der install batch alles eingerichtet, doch wenn ich dann die exe dort starte , blinkt kurz die konsole auf und nichts passiert. - Was muss ich tun?
> 
> MfG
> Z


 
Du hast ev. die "Drop-in biniary" nicht runtergeladen

http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe

Schau mal ob es hilft


----------



## zuogolpon (6. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

So sieht das im mom Bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

aus:
Ist das normal, denn er macht nichts weiter?

MfG
Z


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> B I L D
> 
> Ist das normal, denn er macht nichts weiter?


 
Die "Null%-Frage"
Es dauert immer etwas bis er "loslegt" - also erstmal JAWOLL 
Wenn er allerdings *länger* so bleibt (> 15 Minuten) ist definitiv was ungut

Der Rest
Nein, ich sehe da einen "Fehler"
Du willst das Projekt *2611* rechnen
Dies ist nun aber *keine* SMP-WU - bei einem i7 mehr als schade
Hinter deiner Ausführungsdatei (also die .exe) fehlt wohl noch das *-smp*


----------



## zuogolpon (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Aha, hab mal das -smp angehängt, mal schauen was passiert.
Danke!

So jetz macht er Projekt 6304. Und läuft an (schon 4 %)

MfG 
Z

Nochmal EDIT: Ich hab mir mal von der F@H Seite den Clienten geholt, da mir das Fenster im Hintergrund ein wenig störend war. Der läuft anscheinend auch jetzt weiter und das auf anhieb. Gibt es irgendeinen Nachteil, warum ihr diesen Clienten hier nicht empfiehlt?


----------



## DesGrauens (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Aha, hab mal das -smp angehängt, mal schauen was passiert.
> Danke!
> 
> So jetz macht er Projekt 6304. Und läuft an (schon 4 %)
> ...




mhh ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen aber das projekt 6304 ist auch keine smp-wu.


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

weil der consolen client nur smp fähig ist


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



DesGrauens schrieb:


> mhh ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen aber das projekt 6304 ist auch keine smp-wu.


 
Ach herrje - da hast du immer noch einen kleinen "Bock im Garten"

Wenn du die WU *ohne* das -smp gestartet hast rechnet er die weiter ohne SMP

Also nochmal von Anfang an

Du brauchst diesen Clienten
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.23beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe - plus natürlich (siehe vorher) die Drop-in binary

Den musst du korrekt installieren (die install.bat in einer Eingabeaufforderung als Admin ausführen) weil VISTA da etwas heikel ist

Von der .exe machst du dir eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop
In den Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung (Ziel) hängst du hinten an die .exe noch das -smp dran

Melde dich ob alles nun ok. ist oder wenn du mehr Hilfe brauchst


----------



## zuogolpon (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hab ich auch grad bemerkt... nur 500PPD
Ich melde mich später.


EDIT: So nochmal alles runter geschmissen und deinen Link genommen. Dann nach Installation die exe durch die andere verlinkte ersetzt und install.bat per cmd als admin ausgeführt und erfolgreich beendet. Dann Verknüpfung der clienten .exe auf den Desktop gemacht.
An das Ziel unter Eigenschaften ein -smp angehängt, ging nicht, weil ja dann die Verknüpfung nicht mit dem Ziel übereinstimmt. Also hab ich das auch im Namen der original .exe geändert, wobei ich mich frage, ob ich da was falsch verstehe.
Er lädt nämlich immernoch nach Einrichtung und teamnummer etc. Projekt 6304.

EDIT2: Aha, hab mich mal umgeschaut. Ich hab wohl space ziwschen exe usw. vergessen. Jetzt funktionierts.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und deine Geduld. Projekt 2653. Ist das nun richtig?

MfG
Z


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ist ein smp


----------



## zuogolpon (8. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Haha! immerhin 2700 PPD.
Danke nochmals, denn jetzt funktionierts anscheinend.

Da meine Auslastung bei knapp 50% lag, hab ich noch éinen clienten eingerichtet, jetzt hab ich 100% CPU Auslastung.
Das heißt ich kann jetzt, wenn ich meinen Rechner brauche einfach einen ausmachen oder?
Aber wie schaltet man denn korrekt aus?
Letztes mal hat er nach dem Schließen der Konsole per [X] ein neues Projekt gestartet. Oder kann man ein Projekt nicht unterbrechen?

Z


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Da meine Auslastung bei knapp 50% lag, hab ich noch einen clienten eingerichtet, jetzt hab ich 100% CPU Auslastung....
> ... Letztes mal hat er nach dem Schließen der Konsole per [X] ein neues Projekt gestartet. Oder kann man ein Projekt nicht unterbrechen?


 
Ja, diese "Phänomen" haben andere auch schon berichtet
Ich knobel immer noch daran wie das zu vermeiden ist - hängt wohl mit den 4 virtuellen Kernen eines i7 zusammen
Lass vorläufig unter Windows nur einen Clienten laufen - ist sicherer
Dazu noch einen oder 2 der GPU-Clienten (je nach GraKa) und du machst "reichlich" Punkte für die Forschung (und das Team)


----------



## zuogolpon (9. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Danke für die Info, dann lass ich mal nur einen Clienten, denn zusammen machen beide nur knapp 800 pkt mehr.
Dann kommt halt noch ein GPU dazu.

MfG
Z


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> ... dann lass ich mal nur einen Clienten, denn zusammen machen beide nur knapp 800 pkt mehr. Dann kommt halt noch ein GPU dazu.


 
Passt scho


----------



## zuogolpon (10. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Schade, f@h will irgendwie nicht.
Er hats jetz 100% und will uploaden, kann aber nicht.
Er sagt er will andere Ports versuchen macht aber nichts mehr.
Irgendein Tippzu dem Thema?

EDIT: Jawoll. Jetzt lädt er wieder neu das ganze Projekt. Kann es sein, dass das ganze noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist?
Ich mein, wenn die schon viele Nutzer haben wollen, dann sollte es ja auch wenigstens nach 2 Versuchen klappen. Aber ich zumindest habe solche Probleme damit, dass ich eigentlich keine Lust mehr habe, bis ein vernünftiger smp Client kommt.
Da lässt man seinen Rechner extra 19h laufen um dann nochmal neu anfangen zu dürfen.

MfG
Z


----------



## caine2011 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ähm ja das agnze ist nicht ausgereift und ob das das selbe projekt bezweifle ich da unter einer projektnummer viele projekte laufen

die sind dann mit run ... gekennzeichnet


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

VOOOOORSICHT nun

Kann sein, dass der Resultateserver nicht erreichbar ist
Dann kann er nicht uploaden und meldet ein "keeping in queue"
Er versucht dann von Zeit zu Zeit erneut zu senden bis es klappt
Verloren geht dabei erst mal gar nichts es sei denn er bräuchte so lange zum übermitteln bis die final deadline schon abgelaufen wäre
- ist mir *noch nie* passiert

Daneben kann er durchaus "dasselbe" Projekt nochmals runterladen (eben einen anderen Teilbereich / aka. "run") und berechnen - da hat caine2011 absolut recht


----------



## zuogolpon (10. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Aha, aber wie bekomm ich es hin, dass er wieder versucht upzuloaden?
Denn jetzt macht er immer das Projekt mit der gleichen Ziffer von 0 an.

Wäre schön wenn ichs doch noch hinkriegen würde.^^

MfG
Z


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Denn jetzt macht er immer das Projekt mit der gleichen Ziffer von 0 an.


 
Da verstehe ich dich jetzt grade nicht so ganz genau
Kannst mal ein log hier reinposten??


----------



## Fate T.H (11. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Denn jetzt macht er immer das Projekt mit der gleichen Ziffer von 0 an.



Sind den die Run , Clone und Gen Nummern auch immer gleich ? Ich denke nicht.
Bedenke die Projektnummern sind nur übergeordnete Titel.




zuogolpon schrieb:


> Aha, aber wie bekomm ich es hin, dass er wieder versucht upzuloaden?



Gibt zwei möglichkeiten.

1) Einfach abwarten denn der Klient versucht automatisch in bestimmten abständen alle fertigen WU´s zu senden.

2) Mit dem "-send x" Flag wobei das x für den Queueslot steht.
Also Klient öffnen mit -queueinfo dann bekommt man eine hübsche auflistung der Queueslots, die schauste durch ob bei
einem sowas wie Done (nicht Ready nehmen denn das ist die gerade aktive zu berechenende WU) steht.
wenn einer dabei ist nimmst die Slot nummer für das x bei dem send Flag.


----------



## zuogolpon (13. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

So war hatte keine Zeit zum ausprobieren, aber jetzt hab ichs nachgeschaut.
Mit -send x , -queueinfo zu starten geht zwar nicht, aber wenigstens probiert er nun wieder nach einiger Zeit zu senden. Ich lass das mal laufen und schaue, was passiert.
Angeblich kann er immer noch keine Verbindung zum senden der results aufbauen und will später dann einen anderen Port versuchen.

Gruß
Z


----------



## Fate T.H (13. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

mit dem -send und dem -queueinfo bitte nicht arbeiten über eine Verknüpfung
denn nach auflistung der info schließt sich das Fenster wieder sofort.Dies macht man am besten direkt über die Konsole (cmd.exe).


----------



## zuogolpon (14. August 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Dankeschön, jetzt weiß ichs fürs nächste mal.
Hab das mal laufen lassen und ziwschen dem ganzen local writing und % stand : Resulsts succesfully sent.

Erste ist durch.
Und die zweite bei 50%

Gruß
Z


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

was bekomme ich für Projekt 2677 für Punkte irgendwo war doch mal soo ne süße Liste..


----------



## Fate T.H (5. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Klingt nach einer A2 Core WU.
Projekt 2669,2671,2675,2677 bringen alle 1920 Credits.

Ja es gab irgendwo eine Liste wenn ich sie finde poste ich den Link.

//edit

Hier gibts ne übersicht mitsamt Credits -> Project summary


----------



## Gast3737 (5. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

achso..ca. 10h braucht meine WU heisst ergo es macht dann 4608 ppd..nicht schlecht für den Anfang..


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also , ich habe zur zeit kein smp am laufen , und ich habe es nie hin bekommen wer könnte den mal mir helfen das zum laufen zu bringen ?

Hat sich erledigt , habe es geschaft , nun läuft es über 4 kerne !


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Lochti schrieb:


> ....geschafft, nun läuft es über 4 kerne !


 
Willkommen in der 4-faltigkeit


----------



## Lochti (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen in der 4-faltigkeit


 
Hi Bumblebee, ich hoffe mein Lüfter schaft das ,er knechtet sich zwischen 65° - 67° Grad !


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Lochti schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt , habe es geschaft , nun läuft es über 4 kerne !



Dem schließ ich mich an, kA ich habe genau das gleiche gemacht wie beim letzten Versuch, diesmal hats geklappt^^ Ich frag mich nur, ob ich die Deadline halten kann, ist leider keine 24/7-Maschine - sind ~1800ppd gut für nen 2,4GHz Quad?

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> sind ~1800ppd gut für nen 2,4GHz Quad?


 
Na klar doch.... erm.... Nee, absolut nicht.... erm.... *DOCH/NEIN*

Klartext: - es kommt darauf an, was für eine WU das ist
Wenn du uns also die Nummer geben kannst haben wir eine passende Antwort


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Achso ja 

Projekt 2653 wäre das


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> sind ~1800ppd bei WU 2653 gut für nen 2,4GHz Quad?


 
Passt so


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Alles klar danke, gerade eben ist er auf >2000 hochgeschnippst, sehr seltsam^^


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Alles klar danke, gerade eben ist er auf >2000 hochgeschnippst, sehr seltsam^^


 
Nicht zwingend

Reden wir von der Anzeige im FahMon?
Reden wir vom Durchschnitt, oder von den letzten 3 Frames oder worauf beziehst du dich?

Kann man nämlich alles anzeigen lassen

Ausserdem könnte er auch inzwischen mit der 2653 fertig sein und eine neue WU angefangen haben

und.. und.. und..


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ja die Anzeige im FahMon, hab grade nochmal geschaut er nimmt die letzten 3 Frames, ne neue WU isses noch nicht, dazu ist der Quad wohl etwas zu langsam^^ Aber trotzdem seltsam, dass er so springt ich meine er ist ja immer bei fast 100% Auslastung, taktet sich auch nicht runter oder so, egal je mehr desto besser, wird schon seinen grund haben


----------



## Fate T.H (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Das hin und her springen der PPD kann auch sein wenn du weiterhin mit dem PC arbeitest während er Foldet.


----------



## Knutowskie (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hey! Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen... 
Ich habe die Anleitung für den SMP - Client Schritt für Schritt befolgt. und? nüscht geht!
Der GPU CLinet läuft auf der 9800gtx+ und ein CPU Client läuft auf der E6600. Wenn ich nu noch den SMP CLient starten will, geht nix. ICh such hier schon ne Ewigkeit rum im Forum und bin noch auf keinen hinweis gestoßen, warum das so is. Vielleicht hat jemand ne Anleitung, die auch funktioniert?

MfG Knutowskie


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Moin, hast du etwa zusätzlich zum "einfachen" CPU-Clienten den SMP-Clienten gestartet O.o?
Der normale CPU-Client lastet einen Kern aus. - Der SMP-Client mehrere Kerne gleichzeitig.
Starte mal nur den SMP-Clienten mit der "-smp X" Flag (X=Kerne deiner CPU die zum Falten verwendet werden sollen) und schau ob es nun läuft - kann etwas dauern, bis erste Prozente errreicht sind.


----------



## Knutowskie (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

naja wenn ich den smp starte, sollte da nicht ein fenster auftauchen? das passiert hier zumindest nicht. Dass X bei dem PArameter " -smp x die KErnanzahl ist, hat auch keiner gesagt... LOL mit -smp 4 kanns nicht gehen, da ich nen E6600 habe... Ich hab x=1 gesetzt und es geht auch nich an. und nu?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Oh hauahaua - SINGLE und SMP zusammen
Dein PC hat wohl Lachgas-Einspritzung 

Ernsthaft nun
Mit einem Dual-Core wie deinem E6600 macht ein SMP Sinn *wenn du 27/7* laufen lässt
Ansonsten lieber "bloss" 2 SINGLE's

Dazu ein GPU und die Kasse klingelt


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hast du die Drop-In-exe reinkopiert und den Client mit der install.bat konfiguiert?

Und @Bumblebee: Ich hab noch keinen Rechner gesehen der 2*7*/7 läuft  .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Ich hab noch keinen Rechner gesehen der 2*7*/7 läuft  .


 
Na ja - 2*4*/7 reicht ja wohl nicht - oder??

Aber hast ja recht - kleiner Verschreiber


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Kann mal passieren .


----------



## Gast3737 (14. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ich könnte den Windows smp echt fisten..dann nehme ich halt zwei mal linux...rennt mit flushintervall auf 1024 und cpu auf 4011 auf über 10k


----------



## Knutowskie (17. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hey!
Frage: Welches Tool hat der Urheber des Freds benutzt, wo die Temperaturen immer angezeigt werden???

Danke schonmal für evtl. Antworten!

Grüße!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Das in der Taskleiste sieht mir nach Everest aus. Kann eventuell sein dass die Lite-Version das nicht kann.


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hey!
> Frage: Welches Tool hat der Urheber des Freds benutzt, wo die Temperaturen immer angezeigt werden???
> 
> Danke schonmal für evtl. Antworten!
> ...


Everest Ultimate .


----------



## Argead (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

ich hätte mal ne frage. und zwar würde ich gern wissen wieviel % der CPU-leistung ihr dem client erlaubt zu beanspruchen, weil bei mir fühlt sich das System träger an wen ich es auf 100% stehen habe .
ich wollt jetzt wissen ob dass auch so bei euch is und wieviel % ich dem client geben soll.


----------



## Argead (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

mein system ist:
phenom II x4 955 800-3600mhz bei 0,7125-1,35V
msi 790gx-g65
2x2048 mb ddr3 1600 ocz cl7 (1,92V ja ich weiß dass das weit über ddr3 standard ist aber dafür sind die module offenbar ausgelegt)
(noch) win vista x64 ultimate

also kann es ja nur irgendetwas mit der priorisierung (ich habs auf idle) sein.
kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Kann es sein das du Aero deaktiviert hast? Das ist leider eine bekannte Fehlerquelle. Weil bei mir läuft der SMP seit Jahren auf 100% und mit aktiviertem Aero Lagts nicht.


----------



## Argead (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

nein Aero ist aktiviert. ich ab es jetzt auf 95% runtergestellt und damit funktioniert es doch besser, allerdings geht halt ein bischen Leistug verloren


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Was hast du denn für ne Grafikkarte im System? Eine AMD? Faltest du damit auch? Wenn beides ja lautet, dann musst du die Umgebungsvariablen ändern .


----------



## Argead (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

nee mit der gracard falte ich nich. 
naja es läuft jetzt ja, dann muss ich halt auf 5 % verzichten.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, wie man FAHmon den usernamen beibringt, da er dass anscheinend nicht selber auslesen kann


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

wenn man den Pfad richtig angegeben hat dann findet Fahmon das von alleine. Steht ja in den Dateien vom Client drinn.


----------



## Argead (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Der Pfad stimmt. Fahmon zeigt ja auch an wie weit er is, nur steht bei Username: Anonymous , was sich aber nicht mit dem Client deckt, also ließt er das anscheind nicht aus.


----------



## TECRIDER (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> Der Pfad stimmt. Fahmon zeigt ja auch an wie weit er is, nur steht bei Username: Anonymous , was sich aber nicht mit dem Client deckt, also ließt er das anscheind nicht aus.


 
Ich würde sagen du hast deinem Clienten deinen User Namen nicht richtig migeteilt.

Geh nochmal in die -config deines clienten was steht da unter User Name?

Bzw. wenn du an deinem Terminalfenster/Client nach oben scrollst, dann sollte dort auch irgendwann mal dein User Name und das Team erscheinen, in dem Fall Team 70335

- User name: Dein Name <Team 70335>

So müsste das im Terminalfenster aussehen

-User Name: dein Name Benutzer eingeben Hier steht bei mir "TECRIDER"
-Team Number: 70335

Anonymous steht da normalerweise nur wenn du deinen client das erstemal in Betrieb nimmst.

Was steht da bei dir???


----------



## Argead (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

im Client steht da ArgeadGER <Team 70335>

nur in Fahmon steht das nicht. Da steht Anonymous (0)


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du in FahMon auf Extras gehst und nochmal auf "Aktuelle Projektdaten herunterladen".


----------



## TECRIDER (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> im Client steht da ArgeadGER <Team 70335>
> 
> nur in Fahmon steht das nicht. Da steht Anonymous (0)


 
Das ist wirklich seltsam.

Eventuell FahMon nochmals uninstall und nochmal neu installieren.

Das wäre zumindest ein Versuch Wert.

So jetzt aber Gut N8


----------



## Argead (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du in FahMon auf Extras gehst und nochmal auf "Aktuelle Projektdaten herunterladen".






TECRIDER schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich seltsam.
> 
> Eventuell FahMon nochmals uninstall und nochmal neu installieren.
> 
> Das wäre zumindest ein Versuch Wert.



Das hat Leider nicht funktioniert. Da Fahmon die Daten ja wahrscheinlich aus dem Logfile ausliest, könnte ich ja mal versuchen das zu löschen.
Kann ich das gefahrlos machen oder stürzt da Folding ab?


----------



## JayxG (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> Das hat Leider nicht funktioniert. Da Fahmon die Daten ja wahrscheinlich aus dem Logfile ausliest, ...


... richtig erkannt ...





Argead schrieb:


> ... könnte ich ja mal versuchen das zu löschen.
> Kann ich das gefahrlos machen oder stürzt da Folding ab?


Das löschen des Logfile´s stellt für den Clienten kein Problem dar, da dieser anschliessend die eingegebenen Daten aus der Client.cfg nutzt- und eine neue Logfile erstellt.


----------



## TECRIDER (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> Das hat Leider nicht funktioniert. Da Fahmon die Daten ja wahrscheinlich aus dem Logfile ausliest, könnte ich ja mal versuchen das zu löschen.
> Kann ich das gefahrlos machen oder stürzt da Folding ab?


 
Geh mal bitte in den Ordner/Verzeichnis wo deine client.cfg hinterlegt ist und öffne deine client .cfg mit Word Pad.
 Dann überprüfst du was da für ein username hinterlegt ist. Das sollte so in etwa aussehen:

username=dein name 
team=70335
passkey=
asknet=no

Und wenn hier etwas anderes steht ists nicht korrekt konfiguriert.

Ausser du hast vielleicht eine zweite client.cfg in diesem Ordner die da nicht hingehört. Warum auch immer wäre ja möglich. Das FahMon auf die falsche zugreift und die F@H.exe auf die richtige.

Aber dann würde er die Punkte nicht auslesen. 
Prüfe es mal.


----------



## Argead (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

also an der Client.cfg lag es nicht. 
Das Löschen des Logfiles hat aber geholfen und Fahmon erkennt jetzt meinen Namen richtig


----------



## TECRIDER (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> also an der Client.cfg lag es nicht.
> Das Löschen des Logfiles hat aber geholfen und Fahmon erkennt jetzt meinen Namen richtig


 
Na da ist doch schön für dich.

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass beim Falten!

Grüsse, Teci


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Moinsen, mal ne Frage - ich könnts natürlich auch gleich testen, doch dann Findet der SMP seine Saves nichtmehr wieder .

In meiner .cfg hab ich unter 
	
	



```
[core]priority=0
```
 stehen.

Beim Konfigurieren wird ja nach idle oder low gefragt!
Angenommen die 0 steht für idle - kann es sein, dass in Kombination mit 
	
	



```
cpuusage=100
```
 die Grakas nachdem sie ihre Last runtergefahren haben, um sich neue WUs zu holen einfach abgewürgt werden da die 100%ige Auslastung nun voll einrastet und die Grakas nun EUEs produzieren?

Dankeschön^^
Aber zerschießt euch durch Testen bitte nich die 99% SMP-WUs !

Edit:

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht -.-'' so nen geilen Error hat ich noch nie .

```
[16:09:52] Project: 5791 (Run 0, Clone 318, Gen 9)
[16:09:52] 
[16:09:52] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[16:09:52] Entering M.D.
[16:09:59] Working on Protein
[16:10:01] Client config found, loading data.
[16:10:01] Starting GUI Server
[16:10:01] mdrun_gpu returned 
[16:10:01] [B]SHAKE violations on GPU[/B]
[16:10:01] 
[16:10:01] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[16:10:04] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[16:10:04] Sending work to server
[16:10:04] Project: 5791 (Run 0, Clone 318, Gen 9)
[16:10:04] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[16:10:04] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[16:10:04] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
[16:10:04] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Also in meiner .cfg steht davon gar nichts ..

Und die Fehlermeldung ist wirklich "geil" - noch nie gesehen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Huch .
Dann muss ich ja einen wirklich mysteriösen Clienten am laufen haben.
Hier mal meine .cfg.

```
[settings]
 
username=The_Master_of_MORARE
 team=70335
 passkey=XXXXXXXXXX
 asknet=no
 machineid=1
 bigpackets=big
 local=32
 
[http]
 active=no
 host=local
hostport=8080
 usereg=no
 
[core]
 priority=0
 disableassembly=no
 checkpoint=3
 ignoredeadlines=no
nocpulock=1
cpuusage=100
 
[power]
 battery=no
 
[clienttype]
memory=1022
type=0
```


----------



## JayxG (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

hatte meinen WinXP-SMP auch mit dieser "mysteriösen" Config zu laufen


```
[settings]
 
...
 
[core]
 priority=0
 disableassembly=no
 checkpoint=[I][B]10[/B][/I]
 ignoredeadlines=no
nocpulock=1
cpuusage=[I][B]96[/B][/I]
 
...
```
... die Auslastung lag dann immer um die 95-96%- kostet ein paar ppd beim SMP, aber somit blieb noch, ein klein wenig mehr Rechenleistung für den GPU-Clienten über

Die Checkpoints von 3 auf 10Minuten zu erhöhen, bringt dir dann aber nochmal ein paar verlorene ppd zurück


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Das mit den 10 Minutensaves ist mir neu, werd ich sofort mal testen.
Die Auslastung allerdings ist da schon wieder was anderes (96% Auslastung zwar = Luft für Gpu).
Meine Hauptfrage war halt ob denn ne Variable von 1 bei der 
	
	



```
priority
```
 das automatisch Regeln würde, also ob low oder idle (nagut, Falt 'em all) forciert werden würden und warum ich da keine unterschiede merke, bis auf die Tatsache dass den Gpus sofort die luft weg bleibt.


----------



## JayxG (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

hab mal Dr.Google gefragt:



> Bei Core Priority kann man idle (=untätig) oder low (=niedrig) auswählen ... idle heisst, dass der Client jeder noch so geringfügigen Aktivität des Rechners (etwa einer Mausbewegung) den Vortritt lässt. Bei low hingegen rechnet der Client beständig mit einer niedrigen Priorität, die erst Prozessen mit einer hohen Priorität Platz macht.



bei einem only-SMP-Falter wäre demnach low die bessere Wahl. Hatte meinen SMP, wie bereits oben im post dargestellt- mit der Priority=0 (idle) zu laufen

Das mit den Checkpoints hab ich inet mal so aufgeschnappt (durch das Hochsetzen unterbricht der Client nur zB.alle 10min seine Arbeit- statt wie vorher alle 3min ein "savegame" zu setzen)- bringt nicht viel, aber jeder ppd zählt^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Danke Dir^^
hab' ihn nu auf "low und 100% Last" getrimmt. Mal sehen wie das mit den Speicherpunkten ist.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Client eine Warnung stehen. Kann jemand von euch etwas damit anfangen???

Bild ist beigefügt.

Danke!


----------



## Argead (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Der client hat die fertigen WU´s nichtgelöscht, also liegen in dem Ordner von FAH die beiden darüberstehenden  Files noch als Datenmüll herum. Du kannst sie löschen, oder auch lassen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Kleine Frage: Hat sich der Client verschrieben? .. Meinte der nich "systray"?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

*stray files* heisst frei übersetzt, dass es files gibt die nirgendwo mehr zugeordnet sind
In diesem Fall eben die aufgeführten "wudata's"
Das hat mit dem systray nichts zu tun


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *stray files* heisst frei übersetzt, dass es files gibt die nirgendwo mehr zugeordnet sind
> In diesem Fall eben die aufgeführten "wudata's"
> Das hat mit dem systray nichts zu tun


 
Einen schönen guten Morgen!

Ahhh, jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee! Und dann gehts weiter.

Dankeschön für die Antworten.

Habe ich verstanden. Nu muss ich mal gucken wo die stehen.

Und die kann man einfach so löschen ohne das etwas anderes in die Hose geht.

Habe ein paar Bilder angehängt. Welche kann man denn da löschen

Wenn ich da was rauslösche ist es bestimmt verkehrt!


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Lass es einfach mit löschen das wird sich wohl kurz über lang von selbst erledigen.


----------



## Argead (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Da sind gar keine Wudata07 mehr, also hat er sie wohl doch gelöscht. Die Meldung kommt bei mir auch immer, lass es einfach laufen. Es schadet ja nicht.


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> Da sind gar keine Wudata07 mehr, also hat er sie wohl doch gelöscht. Die Meldung kommt bei mir auch immer, lass es einfach laufen. Es schadet ja nicht.


 

Nöö, gelöscht habe ich selber nichts!

Ok ich lass dann die Finger davon.

@AM-Subaru: 
Lass es einfach mit löschen das wird sich wohl kurz über lang von selbst erledigen. 

Wie darf ich das denn verstehen???


----------



## Fate T.H (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Nun dem anschein nach versucht er die Wudata7 zu löschen welche garnicht existent sind
er aber noch irgendwo verweise hat in seiner queue.dat oder wo auch immer es gespeichert wird.

Dies wird sich spätestens dann legen wenn er wieder bei der Wudata7 (Queue Slot 6 müsste es sein) ankommt.
Die Queue Slots werden ja nach jedem durchgang gewechselt.


----------



## TECRIDER (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nun dem anschein nach versucht er die Wudata7 zu löschen welche garnicht existent sind
> er aber noch irgendwo verweise hat in seiner queue.dat oder wo auch immer es gespeichert wird.
> 
> Dies wird sich spätestens dann legen wenn er wieder bei der Wudata7 (Queue Slot 6 müsste es sein) ankommt.
> Die Queue Slots werden ja nach jedem durchgang gewechselt.


 
Achso dann ist ja alles i.O.


----------



## Argead (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

weiß jemand was mit der fehlermeldung anzufangen?
das sys läuft eigentlich stabil, der absturz on FAH hat aber auch den VLC-Mediaplayer (ich hab grad nen film geschaut) craschen lassen.

[21:01:14] Completed 65000 out of 500000 steps  (13 percent)
[21:04:14] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[21:06:43] Quit 101 - NaN detected: (ener[14])
[21:06:43] 
[21:06:43] Simulation instability has been encountered. The run has entered a
[21:06:43]   state from which no further progress can be made.
[21:06:43] This may be the correct result of the simulation, however if you
[21:06:43]   often see other project units terminating early like this
[21:06:43]   too, you may wish to check the stability of your computer (issues
[21:06:43]   such as high temperature, overclocking, etc.).
[21:06:43] Going to send back what have done.
[21:06:43] logfile size: 8784
[21:06:43] - Writing 9334 bytes of core data to disk...
[21:06:43]   ... Done.
[21:06:43] - Failed to delete work/wudata_03.arc
[21:06:43] No C.P. to delete.
[21:06:43] - Failed to delete work/wudata_03.goe
[21:06:43] - Failed to delete work/wudata_03.xvg
[21:06:43] Warning:  check for stray files
[21:08:12] Killing all core threads
[21:08:12] Killing 3 cores
[21:08:12] Killing core 0
[21:08:12] Killing core 1
[21:08:12] Killing core 2


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Eigentlich hast du deine Frage schon selber beantwortet, Argead

Weil du dein System voll ausgelastet hattest und *zusätzlich* noch den VLC-Mediaplayer am Laufen hattest war das des Guten zuviel

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass der VLC-Player sich selten bis nicht mit falten verträgt
Im Gegensatz dazu hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem WMP


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden haben, sind FAH und VLC also in der Lage sich gegenseitig zu beeinflussen??


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

beim nächsten Start kam übrigens noch die Meldung:

Folding@home Core Shutdown: MISSING_WORK_FILES
[21:43:43] Finalizing output
[21:45:47] CoreStatus = 1 (1)
[21:45:47] Sending work to server


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Joa, das ist normal bei "unglücklicher" Komplettauslastung. Er sollte sich nun ne neue WU holen und neu anfangen. Wenn nicht dann lösch den work-Ordner und die queue.dat .


----------



## Argead (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

hilf es wenn man die Cpu- auslastung einschränkt?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Beim VLC-Player kaum. Der macht in verbindung mit Folding zu 99,999% riesige Probleme. Nimm wenn du faltest den WMP(classic), Foobar, WinAmp oder sonstwas .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber
*Nero Showtime *kann auch zu Problemen führen


----------



## Empirelord (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ist es normal, dass ich mit 3 Single Console Clients mehr ppd mache als mit smp?
Muss man für SMP noch irgendwas ändern, wenn er nur 3 der vier Kerne benutzen soll, oder ist es in Ordnung wenn er auf dem vierten keine Rechenleistung kriegt.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wieso keine Rechneleistung kriegt?


----------



## Empirelord (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Er rechnet neben dem GPU-Client nur mit 0-1% auf dem vierten Kern.


----------



## Muschkote (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wenn du 3 Single Core Clienten nutzt, ist es doch normal, dass nur 3 Kerne ausgelasstet werden. Oder verstehe ich was falsch? 
Und ja, es ist durchaus möglich, mit 3 Single Core mehr ppd zu erreichen als mit SMP. Da hast du halt Glück gehabt bei den WUs.


----------



## Empirelord (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

3 Kerne möchte/kann ich für CPU folding zur Verfügung stellen, der andere wird komplett vom GPU Client ausgelastet.
Thema gute WU: Werdemal länger laufen lassen mit anderen WUs.


----------



## Empirelord (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Wieder mal Ich:

Wenn ich den SMP-Client mit 4 consecutiv executions(so wird es zumindest von Stanford gennant) auf 3 Kernen ausführe sehe ich eine bedrückende ppd von 800 auf meinem Q8200. Gebe ich ihm nun volle 4Kerne verdoppelt sich der ppd-Wert.

Wisst ihr eine Möglichkeit, wie man den SMP mit nur 3 consecutiv executions ausführt?

-smp 3 funktioniert nicht.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Es könnte vielleicht klappen, wenn du in den Windows-Umgebungsvariablen (System -> Systemeigenschaften -> Umgebungsvariablen) beim Parameter "NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS" aus der "4" eine "3" machst und dann mal herumprobierst, wie sich "-smp 3" oder "-smp 4" nun zurechtfinden.
Wie sich das auf die Lastverteilung der GPU-Clients auswirkt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Das ganze ist glaube ich schon ein recht tiefer Eingriff ins System, und ich würde es auch nur auf "abgerichteten Faltservern" als einen Versuch Wert bezeichnen, da das gesamte System den 4. Kern vergessen hat.


----------



## Mettsemmel (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Versteh ich das richtig, dass man den SMP-Client braucht um nen multicore-Prozessor voll auszulasten weil der normale CPU-Client nur einen Kern voll auslastet?


----------



## Argead (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ja, das ist richtig


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



Argead schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig


 
... aber bei einem DUAL sollte der Client dann ohne Unterbrechung durchrechnen - bei zu vielen Unterbrüchen könnt es sonst Probleme mit der Deadline kommen

Alternativ sonst einfach 2 Single's laufen lassen


----------



## Empirelord (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ok, das mit Numbers of Processors hat leider nicht geklappt.

Hat sonst noch iwer Ideen, sonst bleibe ich bei 3 single cores.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hast du mal vesucht im Taskmanager dem 4. Kern den GPU-Clienten zuzuordnen?


----------



## Empirelord (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Exakt das ist es was ich tue!

Ich gebe den GPU Clients einen Kern und dem smp mit 4 Ausführungsdateien 3 Kerne. Nun halbiert sich dadurch, im Vergleich zu einem smp mit 4 Kernen, aber meine PPD mit dem smp, was ich darauf zurückführe, dass bei 3 Kernen nicht alle Ausführungsschichten gleich viel Rechenpower bekommen.

Ich probiere im Moment allerdings mal den neuen smp aus.


----------



## sentinel1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hi, ich bin ein F@h - Neuling. Was mache ich falsch bei F@H?


[19:42:45] Verifying core Core_a1.fah...
[19:42:45] Signature is VALID
[19:42:45]
[19:42:45] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a1.exe
[19:42:46] - Couldn't open file FahCore_a1.exe
[19:42:46] + Error: Could not extract core
[19:42:46] + Core download error (#5), waiting before retry...


Edit: läuft nur als Admin


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Moin Sentinel1,
Du hast es warscheinlich im Programmverzeichnis o.ä. installiert.
Die Benutzerkontosteuerung unterbindet dort ein "selbstständiges" erstellen neuer .exe Dateien.

Du hast somit also ein Paar Lösungen:
- Benutzerkontosteuerung deaktivieren.
- Den Foldingkram in "C:\Users\ACCNAME\Folding@Home" installieren.

Warum trotz des Adminkrams die erstellung verweigert wird weiß ich jedoch auch nicht. Vllt ein garstiges Anti-Virenprogramm?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich hab im HowTo nicht onhe Grund geschrieben das man den SMP ambesten auf C:/smp installiert, eben wegen solchen Problemen .


----------



## TECRIDER (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab im HowTo nicht onhe Grund geschrieben das man den SMP ambesten auf C:/smp installiert, eben wegen solchen Problemen .


 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle den ganzen Krempel da wieder deinstallieren. Dann wie es nfsgame wie oben schon geschrieben hat einen Ordner der sich "SMP" nennt direkt auf C: erstellen. In den Ordner installierst du dann die ganze FH Geschichte rein.

Dann gehst du unten links in deinem Desktop auf den Windows Button, klickst den einmal an und gibst dort unter "Programme/Dateien suchen" => "cmd" ein. 

 Dann erscheint weiter oben das Progi "cmd", da gehst du mit dem Mauszeiger drauf drückst die rechte Maustaste und klickst dann "mit Administratorrechten ausführen" an. Dann bist du in der command als Administrator eingelogt. Jetzt gehst du wie im How To http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...9648-howto-windows-smp-client-einrichten.html von nfsgame beschrieben vor und arbeitest dich bis zur "install.bat" Geschichte vor und dann klappt das auch.

Bei manchen Betriebssystemen klappt das nämlich nicht wenn man die install.bat direkt mit adminrechten ausführen möchte. Dazu muß man zuerst die cmd (command) mit adminrechten starten und dann klappt das auch.

Falls du dann immer noch Probleme beim starten des Progis haben solltest lädst du dir die FH.exe als drop in herunter fügst die in den SMP Ordner ein, spätestens dann sollte es klappen.

Grüße von Teci


----------



## sentinel1 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ich werd's mal testen.

Also bei mir war der cpu - client (I7@4G) ist im Vergleich zum GPU - Client (non-console) abartig lame.
Ich würde sagen: ... 20 mal langsamer ? Da reicht doch nur der GPU - Client.
Gestern hatte ich so 6 bis 8 Stunden CPU und GPU werkeln lassen.

Edit: Der CPU - Client geht nun gar nicht mehr! 
OK also definitiv, C:\smp (und nicht C:/smp oder?)!!!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Du musst bedenken das die meisten Projektpakete die die GPU rechnet 353 oder 548 Punkte bringen und so eher kleiner sind, die SMP-CPU-Projektpaktete hingegen bringen 1700-5000 Punkte, da ist der Rechenaufwand halt nen Stück größer, die PPD sollte aber ähnlich sein (Bei mir 9800GT ~6000ppd, Q6700 mit VM-SMP ~5500ppd).


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

@nfsgame
Könntest in Deinem HowTo erwähnen, dass nur mit einem 2ten SMP - Client 100% - Auslastung bei nem I7 erreicht werden, falls es stimmt und wie!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ja mach ich noch.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Hab mal nen kleinen Hinweis im Startpost eingefügt .


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: (Überarbeitung in Progress)[HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

HowTo komplett überarbeitet um die Einrichtung des SMP2 zu erleichtern .


----------



## Empirelord (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: (Überarbeitung in Progress)[HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Ziemlich gut, da brauch ich im Foldaner ja nur noch nen Link zu deinem Tutorial angeben, und es installiert sich praktisch von selbst.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

Danke .


----------



## RonRonsen (30. Januar 2010)

Ohne Viel drum rum zu reden. Klasse


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2010)

Warum die letzten 2 befehle nicht auf big und yes?

Edit: Habs jetzt mal so gelassen wie es war und im dem bild angegeben ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier mal nein Client^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (30. Januar 2010)

Hi

lohnt es sich noch zusätzlich zu meinen 2 GPU-Clients(9800 gtx+), den smp2 client noch zu installieren?

hab mal gehört, dass ein gpu-client auch einen cpu kern braucht. ghet das dann überhaupt mit meinem dual-core noch?

hab auch mal einen normalen cpu client installiert, aber dann wurde einer meiner gpu-clients geschlossen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

Also, Nvidiakarten brauchen seit knapp 1,5Jahren keinen freien CPU-Core mehr. Soalng dein Rechner länger als 12 Stunden am Tag an ist kannst du den SMP2 laufen lassen .


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2010)

Läuft echt super^^ Aber was ich trotzdem gerne wissen würde sind die letzten 2 fragen small/normal/ big und das mitden Advanced options!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2010)

Die small/normal/big-Einstellung ist nur für nutzer interessant, die eine langsame Internetverbindung nutzen, über diese Einstellung wird der kompressionsgrad der Pakete festgelegt .
Die Advanced Options hab ich bewusst nicht näher beleuchtet, da Anfänger da sehr schnell was versauen können, wer länger dabei ist braucht dafür hingegen keine Anleitung mehr.


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Januar 2010)

Okay!

Hatte das P6015, jetzt musste ich grad ein neustart machen und was sehe ich das als ich den SMP client wieder mit doppelklick starte er läd eine neuen aufgabe runter warum das den!  

Toll 18% weg


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. Januar 2010)

@NFS: Hätte noch einen Hinweis, nämlich dass du noch mal die Tatsache, dass das alles direkt in C://"falt" landen sollte beleuchtest.


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> hab auch mal einen normalen cpu client installiert, aber dann wurde einer meiner gpu-clients geschlossen.



Passiert bei mir auch, wenn der CPU- nach dem GPU-Client gestartet wird. Einfach den GPU-Client wieder starten. An den Projekt-Daten ist bei mir da noch nie etwas kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Empirelord (31. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte hier ja nicht den Altmeister herausfordern, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Größenoption die Größe der Projektdaten sind, dies allerdings nur beim Single CPU Client Effekt hat, da dort dann das Projekt 6318 runtergeladen wird, dass wegen seiner Größe die doppelten Punkte der Testmaschine bringt.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2010)

Hmm, naja kann auch sein, aber einig sind wir uns das es beim SMP keine Wirkung hat .


----------



## brauni_wrn (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auf meinen Q9650 3 CPU-Consolen-Client und einen GPU-Consolen-Client laufen im Dauerbetrieb. Tagsüber zeichne ich Auto-Cad drauf  ohne die Clienten zu schließen. 
Nun habe ich mehrer Fragen.

1, Macht es überhaupt Sinn, das ich auf den SMP2 Client wechsle?
2, Kann man neben dem laufenden SMP2 Client Auto-Cad zeichnen oder nicht?
3, Kann man neben bei noch einen GPU Client alufen lassen?


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Rechner eh 24/7 läuft macht es Sinn.
Der SMP nimmt sich nur die Leistung die eh gerade zur Verfügung steht (mit aktuellem Core)
Jap kann man.


----------



## brauni_wrn (1. Februar 2010)

DAnke für die Antworten nfsgame.
Bin grad beim Einrichten nur bei SChritt 3 der install.bat komm ich nicht weiter.

Wenn ich cmd als Administrator starte sieht das so aus.
imgBOX.de - Flirten - Chatten - an Freunde verschicken
Nur kenn ich mich mit cmd null aus und mit deiner Beschreibung kenn ich mich leider auch nicht aus.

Was mach ich den falsch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2010)

Du musst jetzt solange "cd.." eingeben und Enter drücken, bis du direkt auf C:/ gelandet bist (alos zweimal ).


----------



## brauni_wrn (1. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt solange "cd.." eingeben und Enter drücken, bis du direkt auf C:/ gelandet bist (alos zweimal ).



So hab das mit den cd.. gemacht und dann komm die Meldung
*Der Befehl "cd.." ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden*.

Schon eigenartig das das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Argead (1. Februar 2010)

Ein leerzeichen zwischen cd und .., dann sollte es gehen


----------



## brauni_wrn (1. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ein leerzeichen zwischen cd und .., dann sollte es gehen


DAnke für den Tipp mit den Leerzeichen.

Dafür das nächste Problem:

*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\User>cd ..

C:\Users>cd ..

C:\>cd smp

C:\smp>install.bat

C:\smp>install.bat
MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab removed.
MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab installed.
account (domain\user) [BAUER-DITECH-4\User]:
password:
confirm password:
Password encrypted into the Registry.
Credentials for BAUER-DITECH-4\User rejected connecting to bauer-ditech-4
Aborting: Unable to connect to bauer-ditech-4
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .
*
Was ist den jetzt schon wieder?


----------



## Argead (1. Februar 2010)

Du musst die Konsole als admin öffnen


----------



## brauni_wrn (1. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Du musst die Konsole als admin öffnen



Hab die Konsole als Admin ausgeführt.


----------



## TECRIDER (1. Februar 2010)

Ich zitiere mich heute mal selbst.

So sollte es klappen:

Du gehst unten links in deinem Desktop auf den Windows Button, klickst den einmal an und gibst dort unter "Programme/Dateien suchen" => "cmd" ein. 

Dann erscheint weiter oben das Progi "cmd", da gehst du mit dem Mauszeiger drauf drückst die rechte Maustaste und klickst dann "mit Administratorrechten ausführen" an. Dann bist du in der command als Administrator eingelogt. Jetzt gehst du wie im How To http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fo...inrichten.html von nfsgame beschrieben vor und arbeitest dich bis zur "install.bat" Geschichte vor und dann klappt das auch.

Bei manchen Betriebssystemen klappt das nämlich nicht wenn man die install.bat direkt mit adminrechten ausführen möchte. Dazu muß man zuerst die cmd (command) mit adminrechten starten und dann klappt das auch.

Falls du dann immer noch Probleme beim starten des Progis haben solltest lädst du dir die FH.exe als drop in herunter fügst die in den SMP Ordner ein, spätestens dann sollte es klappen.

Grüße von Teci


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. Februar 2010)

Wieso funzt der autostart bei mir nicht?
habs genau nach anleitung über cmd mit admin rechten ausgeführt...versteh des ned...sobald ich ihn manuell starte funzt es...
irgendwer ne idee?


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Februar 2010)

hm.. kein plan. Ich hab da noch ne grundsätzliche Frage: Was soll ich nu benutzen? Die Linux-VM mit ~900PPD oder das neue Windows SMP Teil??? hab nen E6600... wer hat da nen ähnlichen Pozi und diesen SMP hier laufen? Welche Werte sind da zu erwarten?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> hm.. kein plan. Ich hab da noch ne grundsätzliche Frage: Was soll ich nu benutzen? Die Linux-VM mit ~900PPD oder das neue Windows SMP Teil??? hab nen E6600... wer hat da nen ähnlichen Pozi und diesen SMP hier laufen? Welche Werte sind da zu erwarten?


 
Ich schlage dir vor, dass du entweder
- SMP plus 24/7 plus viel Mut
oder
- (2) Single-Clienten locker und beschwingt
laufen lässt

Denn ein E6600 "packt" unter normalen Umständen keine SMP sorgenfrei


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Selbst der E2180 im Server packt die SMP-Units ohne Probleme . Gibt pro A3-Unit ca 1400 Punkte in 1,5Tagen .
Also im 24/7-Betrieb sollte der E6600 null Probleme haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2010)

Na jut - wenn du meinst.. bin ja nicht dagegen


----------



## Stergi (6. Februar 2010)

hi leute, wie richtet man sich ein passkey ein irgendwie bin ich zu dumm dafür ^^ dacht erst einfach was eingeben wie ne normale passworterstellung sagt der mir Invalid passkey....


----------



## mattinator (6. Februar 2010)

Stergi schrieb:


> hi leute, wie richtet man sich ein passkey ein irgendwie bin ich zu dumm dafür ^^ dacht erst einfach was eingeben wie ne normale passworterstellung sagt der mir Invalid passkey....



Besorgst Du Dir hier: Folding@Home.


----------



## Stergi (6. Februar 2010)

danke


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetz alles mögliche probiert, firewall aus, install.bat neugestartet...und er will immernoch nicht von selbst starten...
hab mal die fehlermeldung angehängt, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Argead (7. Februar 2010)

Hat dein account ein passwort, hast du install.bat per console als admin geöffnet?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2010)

Client neuinstallieren, der zerschießt sich (leider) manchmal von selbst. Das selbe Problem hatte ich vor nen paar Tagen auch .


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich schlage dir vor, dass du entweder
> - SMP plus 24/7 plus viel Mut
> oder
> - (2) Single-Clienten locker und beschwingt
> ...



Mein SMP läuft derzeit in der Linux-VM. Da schafft der die Deadlines locker. sind meist noch 2-3 Tage platz... aber warum brauch ich viel Mut? kann was kaputt gehen? ich meine, gekühlt is der Prozessor ziemlich gut. Hab nen Achilles drauf. Everest sagt mit max 40°C. 

Ich weiß nur nich, ob ich eben SMP mit oder ohne Linux-VM laufen lassen sollte...


----------



## mattinator (7. Februar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nich, ob ich eben SMP mit oder ohne Linux-VM laufen lassen sollte...



Der CPU-SMP-Client 6.29 scheint sich (auch unter Windows) inzwischen fast ausschließlich auf Projekte mit dem A3-Core einzupegeln. Wenn es so bleibt, ist der Windows-Client nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen schneller und einfacher in der Nutzung. Die Projekte mit dem A2-Core sind nach wie vor unter Linux schneller, beim A1-Core ist es eher egal.


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2010)

hab grad mal den Windows SMP2 installiert. er hat sich auch gleich einen A3 core geladen. fein. Nur FahMon sagt mir Core: Unknown.

Fahmon zu alt oder was kann man da machen?


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Februar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Fahmon zu alt oder was kann man da machen?



Fahmon ist doch nicht zu alt hat doch erst vor ca. 10 Monaten sein letztes Update erhalten. 

Was man dagegen tun kann ist entweder:

a) Fahmon Source Code besorgen und selber updaten & kompilieren.
b) Sich HFM.net runterladen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2010)

HFM.net. wo und wann?

edit: gefunden auf google code. is das der richtige?


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Februar 2010)

Jap ist richtig auf code.google.com


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2010)

nice. kannte ich noch garnich. danke für den tip!


----------



## Lorin (8. Februar 2010)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ne ziemlich blöde Frage, aber welchen SMP client soll ich auf der F@H seite runterladen? Es gibt zwei 6.29 clients und ich bin mir da absolut unsicher.
Edit: Habe jetzt einfach mal den Client für 32bit runtergeladen. Im moment faltet er einen A1Core. Alledings geht das wirklich extremst langsam. Ich nehme mal an dass das an der AMD-CPU liegt. macht ein SMP2 client mit einem AthlonIIX4 überhaupt sinn? Bzw kann ich da (ausser -forceasm) noch weiter optimieren unter windows?


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Februar 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht ne ziemlich blöde Frage, aber welchen SMP client soll ich auf der F@H seite runterladen? Es gibt zwei 6.29 clients und ich bin mir da absolut unsicher.


 
Für Windows nimmst du den MPICH der ist für 32 bzw. 64bit Systeme geeignet.


----------



## Lorin (8. Februar 2010)

Läuft.
Allerding habe ich jetzt das "Problem" das der Athlon unglaublich langsam faltet. Die Frage ist schlichtweg ob ich da was falsch mache. Vielleicht kann mir ja ein AMD Falter da noch den ein oder anderen Tip geben.
Kurz zusammenfassend:
Auf diesem System (dass ggf auch 24/7 laufen kann) falte ich derzeit mit einer Radeon 5750@750MHz. Ein CPUCore wird damit ausgelastet (Trotz FLUSH_INTERVAL 1024 -.-)
Die Restlichen 3 Kerne befinden sich im Leerlauf. CPU: AthlonIIX4 620 (2,6GHz) Win7pro-32bit
Der SMP client läuft jetzt seit fast einer Stunde und hat noch kein % fertig. Die Last ist aber auf allen 4 Kernen bei 100%, er läuft also. 
Dem entgegen läuft der SMP Client auf einem Core2 T2200(1,6GHz) deutlich schneller (1%/30min)

Kann ja eigentlich nicht angehen, dass ein aktueller 4Kerner langsamer faltet als ein uralt Intel Core2 Notebookprozessor...

Optimierungspotential für den AMD Prozessor?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2010)

Also - kombiniert mit deinem andern Post würde das heissen

Dein Q6600 faltet spitzenmässig; dein Läppy faltet schlecht - aber immer noch besser als dein Athlon II X4 620 - richtig??

Poste mal - wie ich schon "am anderen Ort" vermerkt habe - welche Clienten du grad faltest


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Februar 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Auf diesem System (dass ggf auch 24/7 laufen kann) falte ich derzeit mit einer Radeon 5750@750MHz. Ein CPUCore wird damit ausgelastet (Trotz FLUSH_INTERVAL 1024 -.-)



Also wenn ich meine beiden HD5770 anwerfe habe ich eine Last von von ca. 0% - 2%.

Als Parameter nutzt ich folgendes der Batchdatei:

set CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
set CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
set FLUSH_INTERVAL=128
set BROOK_YIELD=2

start "GPU" Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -forcegpu ati_r600 -gpu 1

bzw.

start "GPU" Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -forcegpu ati_r600 -gpu 0

um die jeweilige Grafikkarte anzusprechen.


----------



## Lorin (8. Februar 2010)

So, CPU last gesenkt auf 0-2% (hatte zwei Variablen vergessen) danke nochmal für die auflistung 

EDIT: Mit der gesunkenen CPU Last wegen der Umgebungsvariablen musste ich das System neu starten. (gehe nicht über ne batch datei)
Und siehe da, auf einmal werkelt auch der SMP-Client in angemessener Geschwindigkeit. Wundert mich doch gerade ein wenig warum das auf einmal klappt wenn vorher 3 Std praktisch gar nix ging und auch in der Log file nichts auffälliges zu erkennen ist.

Danke aber für die Hilfe!


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube es wird langsam wirklich Zeit für den Thread "Falten für Anfänger" .


----------



## Lorin (9. Februar 2010)

Dafür


----------



## Vision-Modding (10. Februar 2010)

Wo zum henker leg ich den Passkey fest oO?

Edit:
Ignoriert meine Frage aber n Link im Howto wäre cool: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py 

Die Seite is bei mir aber down oO


----------



## RonRonsen (10. Februar 2010)

zur Zeit scheint alles down zu sein bei denen, bis auf die Startseite.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wo zum henker leg ich den Passkey fest oO?
> 
> Edit:
> Ignoriert meine Frage aber n Link im Howto wäre cool: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> ...


Link gesetzt, danke .


----------



## Knutowskie (11. Februar 2010)

"Falten für Anfänger" wäre vielleicht ne gute Idee. Als Newbie weiß man immer nich gleich, welcher Client darfs sein usw. Wenn ich mal irgendwo nen Eimer voll Zeit auf der Straße finde, werd ich mal was probieren. 

Wir könnten uns ja zum Teamtreffen mal damit auseinandersetzen...

MfG Knutowskie


----------



## Empirelord (12. Februar 2010)

!!FOLDANER!!

Einfacher geht es doch nicht.
Nur der SMP wird dann kompliziert.


----------



## Mhytriel (15. Februar 2010)

So, bin nun eurem Team auch mal beigetreten 

Nach Problemchen mit dem GPU-Client wollte ich nun mal meinen Phenom II x4 955 BE (unter Win7 x64)schuften lassen.
Habe alles so wie in der Anleitung gemacht, allerdings bekomm ichs nichmal gestartet :/

Habe übrigens kein Passwort bei meinem Windows-Benutzer.

Im Anhang mal ein Screen davon:


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Erstmal hallo, Mhytriel

Um SMP zu falten brauchst du *zwingend* ein Passwort
Also bitte noch einrichten

Wenn du uns ansagst welche GPU-Probleme du hattest kriegen wir die auch noch hin


----------



## Mhytriel (15. Februar 2010)

Hmm nagut, das mit dem passwort überleg ich mir mal.

Zum GPU-Client (sry for Offtopic):

Ist das normal, dass er nur mit 60 iter/sec. faltet bei nur 25% GPU-Last? Und das nur, wenn das Fenster mit dem Molekül zu sehen ist? Hab mit  "-gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700 gestartet" (ATI 5850).

Womit bekomm ich mehr Faltleistung; mit CPU (AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2 GHz) oder GPU?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2010)

Also erstens frisst der viewer zusätzlich Leistung - darum folden wir *nicht* damit
Nimm den, der ist besser geeignet (vorher den anderen KOMPLETT wegputzen) http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Und leider - zweitens - sind die ATI/AMD GraKa immer noch stark benachteiligt was die ppd angeht


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und leider - zweitens - sind die ATI/AMD GraKa immer noch stark benachteiligt was die ppd angeht



ja und das liegt daran das wir ati falter nen code aus dem jahr 2004 nehmen müssen.
hoffentlich bringt opencl die wende...

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2010)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> .... hoffentlich bringt OpenCl die Wende...


 
OpenCl *muss *die Wende bringen - sonst ist ATI/AMD foldingmässig tot
Kein vernünftiger Mensch faltet heutzutage *gezielt/bewusst* mit ATI/AMD
Wer mit diesen (ansonsten ausgezeichneten) Karten faltet der tut dies mit einer gewissen Leidensfähigkeit; und weil er eben keine N_VIDIA-Karte dafür hat


----------



## Mhytriel (16. Februar 2010)

Und wann soll OpenCL kommen?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2010)

Mhytriel schrieb:


> Und wann soll OpenCL kommen?


 
... Soon ®

... When it’s done ®

.. we are in the final stage … TM


----------



## RonRonsen (16. Februar 2010)

Grüße. Hieß es nicht auch, dass ab Mitte Febr. auch Big WUs mit dem SMP2 laufen sollen? Hat zumindest Nfs verläuten lassen. Nur findet man gar nix darüber im Netz. Auch nich bei F@H Main.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2010)

Laut eines Eintragen im Foldingforum sollte es Mitte/Ende Februar soweit sein, ja.


----------



## Empirelord (16. Februar 2010)

Wieder Offtopic aber egal:
Wenn der GPU3-Core mit einer besseren Implementierung für Ati kommt, wird das Testsystem von stanford die WUs auch deutlich schneller falten,und dessen Leistung ist ja auf 1500ppd festgelegt. Es wird also eigentlich trotz erhöhter Geschwindigkeit gleiche Punkte regnen, wobei NV in die Röhre guckt, da ihr Punktebonus durch Cuda wegschmilzt.
Das sind nur meine Überlegungen, also nicht für bare Münze halten.
Meine das nur, weil es ja bei Tinker und Gromacs ähnlich war.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Februar 2010)

"Link zum HFM.NET-HowTo" ist #Link dead# bitte mal fixen..


----------



## RonRonsen (17. Februar 2010)

Wollte mal Fragen was hier los ist. Mein VMWare mit neuen Image 1.0v2 zieht trotzdem nur a3 core. Weiß einer um Rat?


----------



## Muschkote (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch gut, ich hab grade A1 bekommen.
Spass beiseite, wenn du Big-WUs haben möchtest (wie ich vermute), dann musst du glaub ich den Autostart rausnehmen und mit den richtigen Parametern manuell starten.


----------



## RonRonsen (18. Februar 2010)

Hab AutoStart rausgenommen und wie unter Linux gewohnt alle Flags manuell in VM eingegeben. Aber wieder a3. Die wollen mich nich


----------



## RonRonsen (18. Februar 2010)

Hab den Fehler gefunden. Warum man nicht mehr mit dem HIER angebotenen VM-Image Bigadv ziehen kann. Mit voreingestellten 1,5GB ram im Image gibts halt auch keine Bigadvs. Bitte um Änderung von Argead. Geht nur mit dem Image von F@H hier. http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php


----------



## Muschkote (18. Februar 2010)

Das lässt sich doch aber einstellen oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Argead (18. Februar 2010)

Klar ich hab doch extra geschrieben, wer Bigadv faltet 3600MB mit 7 Kernen und 4600MB mit 8 Kernen. 
Das stellt man in den VMware Einstellungen ein.

Aber gut ich mach das mit den 3600MB mal fett.
Übrigens das hier ist eigentlich der falsche Thread dafür ^^


----------



## RonRonsen (18. Februar 2010)

Ich wollts ja ändern aber is ja alles gefixt. Und das vorab


----------



## Schmicki (18. Februar 2010)

Verbesserungsvorschlag HowTo:
Vielleicht bin ich blind, im HowTo wird zwar erwähnt, dass man einen Passkey braucht aber es gibt kein Hinweis wie man den bekommt. Vielleicht könnte man noch einen Satz darüber verlieren und einen Link (Folding@home - FAQ-passkey) setzen.


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Februar 2010)

Folding@Home

Da bekommst den Passkey.

Donatorname: dein Folding Name
E-Mail sollte eigendlich selbsterklärend sein


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2010)

Daniel könntest du vielleicht im ersten Post, die pt-Berechnung für bigadv reinmachen..ich finde keine Tabelle auf die schnelle..neue wissen dann auch gleich auf was sie sich einfalten sollen..


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

Folding@home SMP2 Bonus Point Calculator

Den Calc hier ?


----------



## Julian Kruck (25. Februar 2010)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz alles mögliche probiert, firewall aus, install.bat neugestartet...und er will immernoch nicht von selbst starten...
> hab mal die fehlermeldung angehängt, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen



ich hab den client jetz schon mehrere male installiert...des will bei mir einfach nicht laufen...aber wieso nicht? versteh des iwie ned...wenn ich ihn manuell starte läuft er einwandfrei...
irgendwer ne idee?


----------



## Argead (25. Februar 2010)

Was meinst du mit wenn du ihn manuell startest?


----------



## RonRonsen (25. Februar 2010)

Grüße ... Hab seit meiner Vista Neuinstallation auch massive Probl. mit SMP2. Adminkonto + Pw ist vorhanden. Aber dennoch das hier. Ich stehe auch langsam ratlos da. Davor lief es ja auch nur jetzt nich mehr..


----------



## Argead (25. Februar 2010)

Der Folder is ja auf C oder?

Habt ihr es so gemacht?

1. Console als Admin aufgemacht
2. in den Ordner navigieren und install.bat ausführen
3. pw eingeben etc


----------



## RonRonsen (25. Februar 2010)

Danke Argead. Hab großen Fehler gemacht. Aber entdeckt. THX
Julian soll man Dir per Team Viewer helfen?


----------



## Argead (25. Februar 2010)

Gern geschehen. Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt


----------



## Julian Kruck (26. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Der Folder is ja auf C oder?
> 
> Habt ihr es so gemacht?
> 
> ...



spielt es eine rolle ob die festplatte unter vista c ist? weil im allgemeinen ist se nämlich d, weil ich noch ein xp drauf hab...könnte es daran liegen?
weil so hab ich nämlich alles gemacht, mit der konsole und so...das dürfte dann mit dem alten client auch der fall gewesn sein, oder? weil da hatte ich das selbe problem..glei mal testn

und mit manuell starten mein ich, wenn ich die verknüpfung selbst starte


----------



## Argead (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Fah unter F:\ liegen.
Das Installieren geht aber *nur *wenn die Datei auf C liegt.
Ausführen kann man es nach der Installation von MPI auf jedem Laufwerk, man muss dann nur bei jedem Start sein pw eingeben.

Daran liegt es dann wohl.


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. März 2010)

Also gestern hats einmal geklappt, aber jetz grad gings nicht mehr...iwie schon ne sehr strange sache das ganze...
ich tu nomal heut nm bissal rumdoktorn, aber wenns ned geht probier ichs mittels vm


----------



## RonRonsen (1. März 2010)

Moin Julian. Hab Dir ja angeboten dass per Teamviewer zu machen. Geht aber auch per ICQ... Schritt für Schritt


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. März 2010)

Ja okay, können wir machn! bin mal gespannt was du anders machen willst als ich...
schreib dir pn!


----------



## Thosch (1. März 2010)

Hi @all.
Hab das nun zig-mal alles durch probiert aber es will nicht klappen. Kommt immer noch "Unable to connect ..." Könnte es evtl. am .Net Framework 2.0 liegen ? Das verlangt der smp-Cl. lt. Readme. Das läßt sich aber nicht auf nem 64bit-WIN7 installieren. Ist aber 3.5.1 (?) bei der BS-Inst. drauf gekommen.
Vllt. ist es ja auch nur ein winziges Detail was ich vergesse oder falsch mache ... k.A., wie z.Bsp.: muss man sich im "CMD-Fenster" wirklich runterhangeln, jeden einzelnen Ordner bis in den entspr. oder reicht ein "cd C:\smp"  (Springt ja in den Ordner rein) ?
Muss im "install-Fenster" zwingend der Account-Name eingegeben werden oder reicht ein *return* ??
Ich weiß sind eigendl. DAU-Fragen ... aber was solls ...

???


----------



## Argead (1. März 2010)

Hast du das CMD Fenster als Admin geöffnet?


----------



## Julian Kruck (1. März 2010)

Also ich habs genau nach anleitung gemacht, des hab i dann scho no hingekriegt
aber bin gespannt ob des wer zum laufen kriegt bei mir...


----------



## Thosch (1. März 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Hast du das CMD Fenster als Admin geöffnet?



Mit Admin-Rechten geöffnet ... irgend was übersehe ich wahrscheinlich ...


----------



## Julian Kruck (6. März 2010)

Nachdem ichs auch nicht mit hilfe von RonRonsen geschafft habe den Client automatisch starten zu lassn, bin ich jetz wieder auf vm umgestiegen. dass hat den vorteil dass es da auch a3 wus gibt, aber rein theoretisch dürfte es keine a1s gebn, die bei mir unter windows richtig miserabel laufn(1500PPD)
muss ich mal beobachten


----------



## Argead (6. März 2010)

Die a1er laufen auch unter linux, und zwar genauso schlecht wie unter windows, die wahrscheinlichkeit das du sie kriegst ist aber kleiner, da es ja auch noch die a2er gibt


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. März 2010)

Also mit dem alten Clienten hatte ich unter linux nur a2er...
naja, ich beobachte es mal weiter. hab jetz allerdings ne längere frametime: unter win ca 6min, jetzt 8min...aber des spielt sich locker wieder ein indem es keine a1er gibt und autostart funktioniert


----------



## russiaONice (13. März 2010)

Danke im Uebrigen fuer diese Hilfe, nfsgame!
Ging damit spielend einfach. Nur die gelegentlichen A1er nerven gewaltig, da sie die CPU nur zu 50% auslasten... ein A2er hatte ich noch NIE!


----------



## Argead (13. März 2010)

Die a2 gibts ja auch nur für Linux, deshalb ist das nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## russiaONice (13. März 2010)

Das erklaert natuerlich einiges^^


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal dafür, dass das wahrscheinlcih 10 Seiten vorher schon geklärt wurde  (oder total offensichtlich ist und ichs nicht schnall) xD

Wo kann man da einstellen wie oft er speichert? Oder geht das automatisch?
Kann man bei einem Quad auch einstellen dass es nur 2 oder 3 Cores nutzt?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Beides geht in den "Advanced Options". Einmal unter "Checkpoint Freqency" (dort einfach in Minuten angeben) und einmal unter "CPU Usage" (da in % angeben; bei einem Vierkerner bei dem drei Kerne genutzt werden sollen 75% eingeben ).

Ich vergaß: Willkommen bei uns .


----------



## Argead (21. März 2010)

Das macht man in den Advanced Settings, wahlweise zwischen 3 und 30 min.
Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert aber probier mal den Client mit dem -smp 2 flag zu starten, du kannst auch ausprobieren ob -smp 3 auch funktioniert, aber das glaub ich eigentlich nicht.

Du kannst aber einstellen wie viel % benutzt werden sollen, also in der config z.B. 75% oder 50% oder 60% angeben.

Edit: da war wohl jemand schneller xD


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Wow das ging ja schnell danke!
Gleich mal ausprobieren ^^

hab bisher nur ein bisschen mit dem GPU Folder berechnet.
Viel wird bei mir wohl nicht rum kommen, lass es halt ab und an laufen .. mein PC ist oft im Leerlauf


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Welchen Username nutzt du denn ?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

BenchBruno xDD
Den von Hwbot ^^
Hab glaub 12 WUs und ~ 5XXX Punkte , naja ^^


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Jeder noch so kleine Beitrag hilft uns!


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Ja der CPU client braucht nur leider relativ lange um fertig zu werden.

Ich hab CPU Usage jetzt auf 50% aber die Auslastung bewegt sich laut Taskmanager um ~90%. 
Wenn ich morgen mal Zeit hab muss ich das nochmal überprüfen.

Wenn ich noch 2 Cores frei hätte könnte ich nebenher mal was zocken oder den GPU Client laufen lassen (oder bremst sich das nicht aus?)
Zock zur Zeit aber wie gesagt eh nur relativ wenig, und ICQ+Firefox bracuht nicht soviel Leistung  
Naja danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, -_Elvis_-

Bist bereits auf Rang 1,611 unseres Teams - weiter so 

Und nein - GPU (GTX260) bremst nicht bis kaum

Nimm den Klienten dazu und Freude wird aufkommen http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Danke Bumblebee 
Hab den GPU Clienten schon ^^, daher kommen meine bisherigen Punkte ^^
Oder gibts da unterschiedliche?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Nö, die Leistung ist und bleibt gleich .


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Man braucht ja nen Kennwortgeschütztes Konto. -Ist das nur zum Installieren notwendig oder brauch ich das die ganze Zeit?  An den Pc kann sowieso niemand hin ^^


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. März 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Man braucht ja nen Kennwortgeschütztes Konto. -Ist das nur zum Installieren notwendig oder brauch ich das die ganze Zeit?  An den Pc kann sowieso niemand hin ^^


Das brauchst du .
Ist jedoch auch zu "vereinfachen", indem du es zwar erstellst, jedoch dann in der (ich glaube es war die Systemsteuerung oder Registry) auf automatischen Login stellst.


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2010)

Oder ein neues Konto erstellst, diesem Adminrechte + PW verpasst und das dann in der install.bat einträgst .


----------



## MacDidi (16. April 2010)

Hi!
Bin zwar schon lange dabei, habe aber ewig ausgesetzt und bin daher von einem Top50-Platz auf irgendwas in den 400ern abgestürzt. Habe erst in den letzten paar Wochen wieder was über die Grafikkarte abgeliefert.
Nun ist aber ein i7-860 im Zulauf und wird demnächst den C2D E8500 ersetzen. Den will ich natürlich mal ausreizen. Wie ist es denn, wenn ich nach der Anleitung den SMP-Client installiere: werden dann alle vier Kerne genutzt?
Und kann ich den GPU-Client parallel laufen lassen?

Gruß

MacDidi


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2010)

ja, man kann alle 4 kerne (mit HT sogar 8) nutzen, und GPU zusätzlich geht auch


----------



## MacDidi (16. April 2010)

Passiert das automatisch, wenn ich den SMP2-Client einrichte oder muss ich da was extra konfigurieren? Der i7-860 kann ja HT und sollte daher theoretisch mit bis zu 8 Kernen (virtuell) werkeln können.


----------



## mattinator (16. April 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Passiert das automatisch, wenn ich den SMP2-Client einrichte oder muss ich da was extra konfigurieren? Der i7-860 kann ja HT und sollte daher theoretisch mit bis zu 8 Kernen (virtuell) werkeln können.



HT sollte natürlich im BIOS aktiviert sein und sicherheitshalber kannst Du den Client mit der Option -smp 8 starten, weiterhin sinnvoll *-advmethods*, *-forceasm*, *-local* aber das steht ja auch schon im HowTo auf der ersten Seite. Welche Grafikkarte hast Du ? Bei NVIDIA-Karten brauchst Du zum Folden nahezu keine CPU-Resourcen, bei AMD bis zu einem Kern komplett. Letzteres kann man jedoch mit bestimmten Umgebungsvariablen optimieren, weiß ich jetzt aber nicht aus dem Kopf. Musst mal hier im Forum suchen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> HT sollte natürlich im BIOS aktiviert sein und sicherheitshalber kannst Du den Client mit der Option -smp 8 starten, weiterhin sinnvoll *-advmethods*, *-forceasm*, *-local* aber das steht ja auch schon im HowTo auf der ersten Seite.


 
Genau, und ich - der ich einen i7 860 im Einsatz habe - verspreche dir, dass dir die Kinnlade runterklappen wird wenn du (im HFM) siehst was das Teil "wegfaltet"

btw. bei mir war *-smp 8* nicht nötig aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## MacDidi (16. April 2010)

Habe eine Radeon 4850 am laufen, die wird dann wohl zu viel CPU-Power binden.

Dann werde ich mal, sobald die Umrüstung steht, schauen, ob ich das zum laufen kriege. Irgendwie stelle ich mich bei sowas manchmal echt dämlich an 
Aber ich werd's probieren.

@Bumblebee:
Hast Du denn mehrere PCs im Einsatz? Lt. deiner Sig ist's ja ein Q6600 und so viele Punkte macht man ja auch nicht mit einem PC, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Habe eine Radeon 4850 am laufen, die wird dann wohl zu viel CPU-Power binden.


 
Ja, das wird dich etwas (absichtlich so klein geschrieben) zurückbinden
Sobald GPU3 da ist *sollte* es zumindest ppd-mässig massiv besser werden



MacDidi schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal, sobald die Umrüstung steht, schauen, ob ich das zum laufen kriege. Irgendwie stelle ich mich bei sowas manchmal echt dämlich an
> Aber ich werd's probieren.


 
Wir rennen nicht weg - wenn was ist frag ruhig an - wir kriegen das gebacken



MacDidi schrieb:


> @Bumblebee:
> Hast Du denn mehrere PCs im Einsatz? Lt. deiner Sig ist's ja ein Q6600 und so viele Punkte macht man ja auch nicht mit einem PC, oder?


 
Ja, das ist schon so
Kurz aufgezählt: Pentium D 805, Q6600, Q6700, Core i7 920, Core i7 860; alles übertaktet und (fast) alle mit 2 GraKa's bestückt und alles (nahezu) 24/7


----------



## MacDidi (16. April 2010)

Boah! Und als positiver Nebeneffekt wird gleich die Hütte geheizt?  

Mit was läuft denn der 860er bei dir? Habe ihn ja noch nicht laufen und der Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Kühler ist sicher kein Gerät für zu gewaltige Übertaktungen, aber ein bisschen Luft hätte ich sicher nach oben.


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2010)

Der 860 ist aber neu, oder?


----------



## MacDidi (18. April 2010)

Die CPU, Speicher und Kühler sind angekommen - fehlt nur noch das MoBo!

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Argead (18. April 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Boah! Und als positiver Nebeneffekt wird gleich die Hütte geheizt?


 
Im Sommer ist das kein positiver Effekt mehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Boah! Und als positiver Nebeneffekt wird gleich die Hütte geheizt?


 
Ja, wenn die alle im selben Raum stehen würden hätte ich wohl einen tropischen Garten im Winter... - Von Sommer wollen wir nun nicht reden

Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass [Haus] 2 im (Natur-)Keller stehen, einer im Büro, einer im Gästerzimmer [/Haus] und einer (der in der Signatur) in meiner Stadtwohnung 
Wenn der 955BE wieder läuft (MoBo ist RMA) kommt der auch noch in den Keller



MacDidi schrieb:


> Mit was läuft denn der 860er bei dir?


 
Wie meinst du? Taktung oder Kühlung?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. April 2010)

Hab seit gestern auch nen quad q9300 und ihn auf 3ghz getaktet.

grad eben smp clienten druff und wenn ich die ppds anschaue muss ich ehrlich sagen lass ich meine 4850er lieber ruhen der prozi bringt einiges mehr 
bin jetzt bei 6% und habe laut hfm ca.6900ppd und es ist bis jetzt bei jedem prozent gestiegen  
das ist fast das dreifache wie bei der 4850er echt ein witz

edit:
so hab jetzt mal getestet und die 4850er kostet mich sogar punkte wenn ich diese mitfalten lasse 

also in zukunft nur noch die cpu falten lassen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal getestet und die 4850er kostet mich sogar punkte wenn ich diese mitfalten lasse
> 
> also in zukunft nur noch die cpu falten lassen


 
Richtig, zumindest solange *GPU3* (die grosse Hoffnung vor allem für ATI-Karten) noch nicht verfügbar ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. April 2010)

Seh jetzt erst das die 7000ppds erst mit Bonuspunkten verbunden sind, bis ich die 10te wu abgeliefert habe sind nur 1290ppds
hab mich schon gewundert laut HFM pro wu ca.2700punkte und mir werden grad mal 484 angerechtnet, puh das dauert noch bissl

warum gibts sowas bei den gpu clients nicht mit diesen Bonuspunkten? Weil ohne Bonus ist meine Graka doch besser als die CPU.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2010)

Wir vermuten, dass das Bonussystem für die Grakas mit GPU3 eingeführt werden kann .


----------



## MacDidi (1. Mai 2010)

Frage:

Habe die neue Hardware nun am laufen - Core i7860 mit 4GB DDR3-1600 unter Win7 Pro 32-Bit.
Alle Kerne werden mir als ausgelastet angezeigt. Wie lange muss denn jetzt für eine WU einkalkuliert werden?

Gruß

MacDidi


----------



## Argead (1. Mai 2010)

Genau sagen können dir das Programme wie Fahmon, Fahspy oder HFM.NET
Es kommt da auch auf die WU an, meistens sind es so 8h, es können aber auch 16h sein, je nachdem wie groß die WU ist.


----------



## MacDidi (1. Mai 2010)

Danke!
So 7 1/2 bis 8 Stunden haut hin.
HFM.NET habe ich irgendwie nicht hingekriegt. FahMon läuft.
Was bringt einem denn die lt. Anleitung mit Mailadresse und Nutzername angeforderte ID?

Gruß

MacDidi


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Mai 2010)

bringt mehr punkte mit authkey... und wenn jemand mit dem selben nick faltet kann man wohl die punkte rausrechnen lassen (so hab ich das verstanden)


----------



## MacDidi (1. Mai 2010)

Na, mal sehen. Habe mit dem Key bislang erst 5 oder 6 WUs abgeliefert.
Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung für HFM.NET für Dummies wie mich?


----------



## FloH 31 (1. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html Hier kannst du nachlesen, wies geht.

Btw: Seit wann faltest du? Bei mir dauert eine WU geschlagene 5 Stunden!


----------



## MacDidi (1. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Tage - aber nicht 24/7.
7 - 8 Stunden sollen normal sein.


----------



## crackajack (6. Mai 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich schon länger nur das im client bekomme:


> Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
> + Couldn't get work instructions.
> - Attempt #18  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> Waiting before retry.


Die aktuelle version des SMP-clients ist installiert und umgestelt habe ich genau nichts. Das letzt Ergebnis war halt gerade kein Ergebnis weil ich die Deadline nicht geschafft habe. Seitdem steht obiges.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2010)

Nun, die "natürlichste" Erklärung ist, dass der entsprechende Server down ist
Die "zweitnatürlichste", dass du keinen Zugang zum Internet hast

.. Manchmal hilft ein reboot ..


----------



## crackajack (6. Mai 2010)

Mit länger ist seit Mitte April gemeint. Die natürliche Variante und reboot fällt also höchstwahrscheinlich aus. Internetzugang müsste ich haben, sonst könnte ich ja kaum hier posten. http://assign.stanford.edu meldet mir auch freundlich "OK".


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2010)

Du faltest in der VM, richtig? Stell mal von NAT auf Bridged um und probiere, wenns nicht klappt wieder zurückstellen. Die virtuellen Netzwerkkarten "verhasplen" sich gerne mal.


----------



## crackajack (6. Mai 2010)

Nö, ist der SMP dieses Threads.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2010)

Alle am SMP beteiligten *.exe's sind in der Firewall freigeben?


----------



## crackajack (7. Mai 2010)

Ich muss wohl neuerdings den proxy angeben.

Danke trotzdem.^^


----------



## FloH 31 (11. Mai 2010)

*Hilfee*
Hab nen mega Problem.
Ich schalt heut morgen den Monitör an und was seh ich? 9% kernauslastung!!
Ich hatte irgendwie eine b4 WU ?!?
Habe 2-3 mal neu gestartet - keine verbesserung - hat immer wieder ne mini Wu neu gestartet.
Also installier ich neu und jetzt? Garnix! Es funktioniert nicht:


Spoiler






> Note: Please read the license agreement (Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -license). F
> urther
> use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2010)

Also die b4er sind schon nicht so ganz das Wahre - müssen aber auch gefaltet werden
Mit deinem "12-Corer" müsste das eigentlich nur so flutschen / verstehe also die (kleine) Kernauslastung erstmal noch nicht

Dass du die dann "killst" und schlussendlich Probleme bekommst läuft bei mir unter "Gott straft sofort" 

Natürlich kriegst du trotzdem Hilfe 

Ich würde nochmal alles von der SMP sauber deinstallieren, alle Ordner komplett löschen und danach neu drauf machen
*Sollte* eigentlich dann nicht bocken


----------



## Schmicki (11. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> *Hilfee*
> Ich hatte irgendwie eine b4 WU ?!?



In Stanford gehen die A3 WUs aus. Laut Vijay liegt das daran, dass zuviele Falter ungeliebte A3 WUs löschen, um sich eine neue A3 WU zu laden. Erst nach der Deathline werden die unerledigten WUs erneut vergeben. Dieses Verhalten soll in Zukunft geahndet werden.
Also ich finde die A3 WUs super und kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass man A3 WUs wegschmeisst. Anscheinend gibt es keine A1 WUs mehr, daher werden anstatt Protomol WUs vergeben. Hab mir heute morgen auch schon eine Protomol WU geladen. Es wird bei meinem i7 nur ein Kern ausgelastet. Das finde ich jetzt nich so prickelnd .

Quelle: Folding@home


----------



## mattinator (11. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich würde nochmal alles von der SMP sauber deinstallieren, alle Ordner komplett löschen und danach neu drauf machen
> *Sollte* eigentlich dann nicht bocken



Sieht fast so aus, als ob FloH 31 die install.bat nicht (richtig) ausgeführt hat. Der B4-Core wird wohl auch noch den MPICH2-Service brauchen.


----------



## FloH 31 (13. Mai 2010)

Ok danke Leute, ich hatte schon nen Heidenschreck bekommen 

Naja habe jetzt das ganze nochmal neu installiert und - weil der client es ein wenig eilig hatte - die config.cfg nochmal gelöscht, um nicht unter anonymious zu falten.


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

Aaaalso, ich bin jetzt von VM auf SMP2 umgestiegen,...finally..
Hab alles haargenau so gemacht wie beschrieben. Und heraus kam ein PPD-Wert von 130,8 laut HFM.
Dann hab ich etwas weiter im Thread gelesen und daraufhin alle am Falten beteiligten Prozesse in der Firewall freigegeben.
...
Halbe Stunde später: *73,1 PPD*, entspricht 0,023 PPD/MHz
CPU ist 100% ausgelastet. _Dauerhaft_. Nicht wie bei der VM mit Schwankungen.
und die WU soll in 6Tagen, 10 Stunden und 5 Minuten fertig sein...

//EDIT: So, jetzt noch meinen alten Tray-CPU-CLient deinstalliert und die PPD steig auf sagenhafte* 97,3*. -_-


----------



## Lochti (13. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Aaaalso, ich bin jetzt von VM auf SMP2 umgestiegen,...finally..
> Hab alles haargenau so gemacht wie beschrieben. Und heraus kam ein PPD-Wert von 130,8 laut HFM.
> Dann hab ich etwas weiter im Thread gelesen und daraufhin alle am Falten beteiligten Prozesse in der Firewall freigegeben.
> ...
> ...


 
Ich bin auch deiner meinung,und lasse pro kern einen SMP laufen !
Habe alle eine ID - 5 gegeben und läuft besser !


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

Lochti schrieb:


> Ich bin auch deiner meinung,und lasse pro kern einen SMP laufen !
> Habe alle eine ID - 5 gegeben und läuft besser !



Was soll das denn bringen wenns jetzt schon 100% ausgelastet ist?
Irgendwas is da Softwaremäßig schief gelaufen. Ich brauch über 1h pro %.
Damit hab ich antürlich auch keine Chance die Deadline einzuhalten...

Jemand ne Ahnung was falsch läuft?
Benutze übrigens den "Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008/7 SMP2 client  console version  6.29 beta for MPICH (32-bit or 64-bit)"


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hab alles haargenau so gemacht wie beschrieben. Und heraus kam ein PPD-Wert von 130,8 laut HFM.
> ...
> Halbe Stunde später: *73,1 PPD*, entspricht 0,023 PPD/MHz
> CPU ist 100% ausgelastet. _Dauerhaft_. Nicht wie bei der VM mit Schwankungen.
> ...


 
 Also irgendwie verstehe ich da was nicht 


Du hast einen SMP2 - genauso wie im HowTo beschrieben - auf dem Rechner in deiner Signatur installiert und bekommst *die beschriebenen* Werte??

Da ist doch was definitiv maximal ungut
Du müsstest doch (so wie ich - mit dem 955er) auf ca. 6000 PPD kommen

 hab ich was nicht mitbekommen??

Update:
Hast du die "BIN"-Datei eingefügt?? http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...]
> Du hast einen SMP2 - genauso wie im HowTo beschrieben - auf dem Rechner in deiner Signatur installiert und bekommst *die beschriebenen* Werte??


Jap.
Mich hatte bloß gewundert, warum man bei der Frage:

```
Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets (bigger units
 may have large memory demands) -- 'small' is <5MB, 'normal' is <10MB, and
 'big' is >10MB (small/normal/big) [normal]?
```
nicht auf _big _stellt. Hatte immer angenommen, dass das effektiver wäre^^
Trotzdem aber wie beschrieben alles eingestellt.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da ist doch was definitiv maximal ungut
> Du müsstest doch (so wie ich - mit dem 955er) auf ca. 6000 PPD kommen


Gut, mit 6k hätte ich am Anfang noch nicht gerechnet, da ich ja erstmal ein paar erfolgreich abliefern muss, um den Bonus zu kriegen.
Mich wurmt mehr die Zeit, die der Client braucht, statt die mickrige PPD-Ausbeute.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Update:
> Hast du die "BIN"-Datei eingefügt?? http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe



Zuerst nicht, da das ja auch nirgends auf der 1. Seite stand.
Habs jetzt gemacht und warte erstmal ab, ob sich noch was nennenswert ändert.
Ich seh das doch richtig, dass man mit der die originale executable ersetzen muss, aber die Verknüpfung normal beibehalten kann?

btw.: Ich hab zwar mittlerweile den CPU-Tray Client deinstalliert, aber die VM nicht. Muss ich die VM auch noch deinstalliern? o0

//EDIT: Schon seit ner ganzen Weile werden jetzt 107,7 PPD angezeigt... *seufz*


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich seh das doch richtig, dass man mit der die originale executable ersetzen muss, aber die Verknüpfung normal beibehalten kann?



Korrekt.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar mittlerweile den CPU-Tray Client deinstalliert, aber  die VM nicht. Muss ich die VM auch noch deinstalliern? o0



Du hattest die VM nicht im Autostart ? Welches Projekt läuft gerade ? Poste mal ein Stück aus der Fahlog.txt.


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

Ne, nicht im Autostart. Und läuft auch atm nicht. Also dürfte die dem SMP2 auch nich in die Quere kommen außer die teilen sich irgendwelche dlls oder so ô_Ò ^^


```
Launch directory: C:\smp
Executable: C:\smp\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[16:36:27] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:36:27] - User name: Mettsemmel (Team 70335)
[16:36:27] - User ID: 1BFA9BA91251B219
[16:36:27] - Machine ID: 1
[16:36:27] 
[16:36:27] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:36:27] 
[16:36:27] + Processing work unit
[16:36:27] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:36:27] Core found.
[16:36:27] Working on queue slot 01 [May 13 16:36:27 UTC]
[16:36:27] + Working ...
[16:36:27] 
[16:36:27] *------------------------------*
[16:36:27] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:36:27] Version 2.17 (Mar 12, 2010)
[16:36:27] 
[16:36:27] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:36:27] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[16:36:36] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[16:36:36] - Not checking prior termination.
[16:36:37] - Expanded 1798692 -> 2396877 (decompressed 133.2 percent)
[16:36:37] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1798692 data_size=2396877, decompressed_data_size=2396877 diff=0
[16:36:37] - Digital signature verified
[16:36:37] 
[16:36:37] Project: 6014 (Run 1, Clone 222, Gen 76)
[16:36:37] 
[16:36:37] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[16:36:37] Entering M.D.
[16:36:43] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[16:42:09] Resuming from checkpoint
[16:42:09] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[16:42:09] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[16:42:09] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[16:42:37] Completed 21906 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
```
Und seitdem bisher nichts neues...
P.S.: Die Zeit stimmt übrigens nicht, sondern geht 2h nach.


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2010)

Sind alle vier Kerne auf 100% ? Versuch's mal mit -smp 4 in der Befehlszeile.


> P.S.: Die Zeit stimmt übrigens nicht, sondern geht 2h nach.



Meinst Du die Zeit im Protokoll oder die Zeit Deines Rechners ? Die Protokoll-Zeit ist UTC.


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

Joa sind sie. Hab jetzt aber trotzdem mal mit -smp 4 gestartet.
Wieder 100 & Aulastung auf allen 4 Kernen.

Btw.: Hab in der Zwischenzeit mal meine F@H-Stats Signatur editiert. Schick oder?! xD Farbverläufe wären echt gut...

btt.: Auf der Stanfordseite wird darauf hingewiesen, dass manchmal Antivirenprogramme Probleme machen. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich oder? Benutze Avira AntiVir.
Weiterhin keine Besserung der PPD. Ich glaub ich installier das ganze Ding nochmal neu...


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Mai 2010)

habe auch antivir im einsatz... Und meine benches hast ja gesehen... 6000 sollten mindestens drinne sein... Kann es sein, dass deine cpu sich runter taktet? Hast du die stromspartechniken noch eingeschaltet?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2010)

Ich schnall es (noch) nicht - das sieht alles normal aus

Ich hirne weiter...


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

Cool'n'Quiet ist zwar aktiv, wird aber grad nich ausgeführt, da er ja automatisch wenn gerechnet werden muss auf die 3,2-Standard-GHz hoch geht.
Genauso wirds auch in allen Tools angezeigt.
Hab jetzt mal den GPU-Console Client beendet, mal sehn ob sich das auswirkt auf SMP2...

//EDIT:

```
[18:17:59][18:17:59] Resuming from checkpoint
[18:17:59] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[18:17:59] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[18:17:59] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[18:17:59] Completed 22656 out of 500000 steps  (4%)
[B][18:23:57] Completed 25000 out of 500000 steps  (5%)
[18:37:44] Completed 30000 out of 500000 steps  (6%)[/B]
```
Ô_Ó Das soll einer verstehn. Das letzte % hat er in 14min berechnet, obwohl als PPD gerade 141,9 angegeben wird...


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal den GPU-Console Client beendet, mal sehn ob sich das auswirkt auf SMP2...



Der (momentane) GPU-Client mit ATI Grafik belegt de facto einen kompletten Kern. Sieh Dir mal die CPU-Auslastung ohne Folding an, vllt. "rechnet" da noch irgendetwas anderes im Hintergrund. Antivir sollte wirklich kein Problem sein.
Framezeiten zwischen 7 und 8 Minuten mit einem Phenom II X4 955 BE @Stock sollten bei SMP2-Cores in Ordnung sein. Habe gerade noch mal in Dein sysprofile gesehen, hast Du wirklich noch die "Windows 7 Ultimate RC", oder wird das im Windows 7 immer so angezeigt ?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

Das erklärt natürlich einiges. 
Konfiguiere den Client nochmal neu, diesmal setzt du in den Advanced Options die Priorität von "Idle" auf "Low" .


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> hast Du wirklich noch die "Windows 7 Ultimate RC", oder wird das im Windows 7 immer so angezeigt ?


Ups, das hab ich vergessen zu ändern^^. Ne, hab schon seit einiger Zeit die retail Ultimate.
Achja btw: 4679 PPD 
Nur winamp, gpu client und qip beendet...


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Achja btw: 4679 PPD



Na das ist ja jetzt akzeptabler Wert.


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Mai 2010)

So,... latest news zu meinem SMP2-Problem:
Wenn GPU-Console-Client gleichzeitig läuft, pendelt sich der PPD-Wert auf 854 ein.
...mach ich GPU aus, dann sind die PPD so zwischen 3k-5k.
Hab, wie von nfs empfohlen, die Priorität von idle auf low geändert.
Sollte ich die Priorität vom GPU-Client von low auf idle ändern, damit der den SMP2 weniger beeinträchtigt? Oder liegts an was anderem?


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Mai 2010)

also wenn du mit gpu deine ati meinst, dann liegt da der fehler... die blockiert einen ganzen kern.... das mag der smp2 garnicht und arbeitet überirdisch schlecht


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaubs ja nicht 

Ich zermarter mir mein Hirn und du lässt den (ATI-)GPU-Clienten mitlaufen
*Natürlich* war ich davon ausgegangen, dass du den längst aus hattest da es ja längst klar ist, dass der *extrem* Rechenpower klaut

Bumble - lerne - frag auch das "Unmögliche"; es könnte der Fehler sein ...

Bin fast (aber nur fast) etwas sauer auf dich


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte nicht, dass das erwähnenswert sei, da ich (bei einem blockierten Kern) von maximal 25% PPD Einbuße ausgegangen bin und keinen Unterschied von 130 zu 5000 PPD.
Hätte HFM nen Wert oberhalb der 3k ausgespuckt, hätte ich auch garnicht weiter gefragt, sondern es auf den GPU-Client zurückgeführt. Ich haffe, das ist verständlich^^ Sorry, trotzdem...

Also heißt das, dass sich der SMP2 überhaupt nicht mit gleichzeitigem GPU-Falten verträgt? Oder nur mit dem GPU-Console Client oder bestimmten Einstellungen?


----------



## Empirelord (15. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch die Ati falten lassen nur musst du dann -smp 3 eintragen, sodass du halt nen ganzen core abgibst für den GPU-Client.
Was auch noch geht, ist das du ne Batch schreibst,in etwa in folgendendem Stil:
cd C:\f@h\GPU
set BROOK_YIELD=2
set FLUSH_INTERVAL=128
set CAL_NO_FLUSH=1
set CAL_PRE_FLUSH=1
C:\f@h\GPU\GPU.exe -local -advmethods            (und was du sonnst noch so an Flags hast)

Dadurch solltest du die CPU Last des Clients so drücken können, dass der smp auch noch den 4ten core verwenden kann. Der Nachteil ist nur, dass die GPU nur noch zu ca. 50% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Also heißt das, dass sich der SMP2 überhaupt nicht mit gleichzeitigem GPU-Falten verträgt? Oder nur mit dem GPU-Console Client oder bestimmten Einstellungen?


 
Jein
Das SMP2 falten mit gleichzeitigem GPU falten auf einer *ATI/AMD* führt offensichtlich zu einem massiven Verlust an (SMP2-)Faltleistung

Mein 955er faltet (unter WIN7-Ulti) zusammen mit 2 GTX260 - ohne (signifikante) Beeinträchtigung
Möglicherweise gibt/gab es in deinem Fall noch andere Faktoren
Möglicherweise ist es in Kombination mit einem Thuban nicht/weniger schlimm

Ich finde das dann noch heraus; zu Testzwecken ist ein Thuban ebenso in der Pipeline wie 2 5830er
Nachdem die GraKa's wohl in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen werde ich das AM3-System dann mal von 2xGTX260 auf 2x5830 umstellen und sehen was passiert

Stay tuned


----------



## Empirelord (15. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stay tuned



Schreibs das Stanford nicht auch immer, wenn es um neue Projekte geht und es dann doch Wochen dauert?


----------



## Henninges (15. Mai 2010)

mich würden die ppd der thuban's auch mal interessieren...wäre ein upgrade zum "angestaubten" q6600...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2010)

(Hauptsächlich) @Mettsemmel

Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber ein Pic vom HFM bei dem System


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2010)

Zwei GTX260 oder was steckt da drinn? Wenn du auf die 5830 wechselst, was machste dann mit den GTX ?


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> (Hauptsächlich) @Mettsemmel
> 
> Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber ein Pic vom HFM bei dem System



Ô.Ô Holla die Waldfee.
Naja ich hoffe mal mit GPU3 wird das dann eh alles besser laufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zwei GTX260 oder was steckt da drinn? Wenn du auf die 5830 wechselst, was machste dann mit den GTX ?


 
Das ist - wie angesagt - das AM3 / 955BE-System

 nimm ein Tempo, es tröpfelt etwas aus deinem Mundwinkel 


Ernsthaft - ich wechsle *probehalber *auf die beide 5830er; die GTX260er ruhen sich dann etwas aus/gehen wohl später zurück ins System

Versprochen, bevor ich irgendwas verschenke oder sonstwie weggebe kommen erst meine Faltfreunde zum Zug


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2010)

Mein SMP geht gerade etwas in die Knie, der Videolivestream vom 24h-Rennen klaut 3k ppd .

Edit: Runter auf 738ppd .


----------



## Mettsemmel (16. Mai 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Bonuspunkten?
Kriegt man eine bestimmte Anzahl Bonuspunkte, wenn man ein bestimmtes Limit unterschreitet oder gilt die Regel "je schneller man fertig ist, desto mehr Bonuspunkte gibts", was zu einem exponentiellem PPD-Zuwachs führen würde (bei Übertakten z.B.)?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2010)

Je schneller die WU fertig ist desto mehr Bonus gibts, ganz einfach .


----------



## Mettsemmel (16. Mai 2010)

Gut gut, dann werde ich mich demnächst doch mal an die CPU-Übertaktung wagen


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Gut gut, dann werde ich mich demnächst doch mal an die CPU-Übertaktung wagen


 
... was dir definitiv mehr (Bonus-)Punkte einbringen wird
Aber nicht übertreiben - sonst sinken die Punkte wegen toter HW


----------



## Mettsemmel (17. Mai 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... was dir definitiv mehr (Bonus-)Punkte einbringen wird
> Aber nicht übertreiben - sonst sinken die Punkte wegen toter HW



Solang ich die Temp. unter 60°C halte, kann doch eigentlich nichts passieren oder? Und momentan sinds 49° bei dauerhafter Volllast. Also is da noch ne Menge Spielraum^^

P.S.: Speicherübertaktung wirkt sich wahrscheinlich eher weniger aufs Falten sondern mehr auf Applikationen aus, bei denen mehr Daten rumgeschaufelt werden müssen oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> P.S.: Speicherübertaktung wirkt sich wahrscheinlich eher weniger aufs Falten sondern mehr auf Applikationen aus, bei denen mehr Daten rumgeschaufelt werden müssen oder?


 
Das ist an sich richtig, allerdings bedeutet Übertaktung ja immer, dass man ein "rundes" System produziert
Daher wird auch der Speichertakt (zwangläufig) steigen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zwei GTX260 oder was steckt da drinn? Wenn du auf die 5830 wechselst, was machste dann mit den GTX ?


 
Die 5830er sind eingetroffen; 2x dieses schöne Teil hier
Der Einbau findet wohl erst am Freitag statt - bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu deinem Erwerb 
Bin schon gespannt auf erste Ergebnisse...

//EDIT: hab grad meine ersten Bonuspunkte gekriegt


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> //EDIT: hab grad meine ersten Bonuspunkte gekriegt


 
Supie  weiter so


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

So, fliegt wieder von der Platte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Empirelord (25. Mai 2010)

HALT!
Der Client liegt in einem Verzeichnis zu dessen Änderung man Adminrechte braucht. Kopier mal den Client in ein normales verzeichnis.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> So, fliegt wieder von der Platte.
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntk98c.png


 
Bei Account einfach den Usernamen eingeben, mit dem Du in Windows angemeldet bist, danach das Anmeldepasswort und fertig.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich habe aber kein Passwort angelegt, dann kommt gleich ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Dann wirst du wohl oder übel eins anlegen müssen. Noch ein Fall von Lesen bildet .


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist etwas blöd gemacht. Dann leg Dir ein extra Konto mit PW an und nimm dessen Daten.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

Ok *seufz*, extra ein Konto mit PW anlegen ist für mich ned drin. 

Mein PC soll durchgehend booten, will ned davor sitzen und warten bis ne Passwort-Eingabe kommt, sondern erst mal im Badezimmer mich frisch machen und wenn ich zurück bin, hat der PC fertig zu sein mit dem Bootvorgang.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

Auto-Anmeldung?


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

Sagt mir nix, habe noch nie im Leben ein Windows-PW angelegt. oO Werde mir das noch anschauen, wenn das wirklich so Auto ist.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

Kannste mit TuneUP-Utilities automatisieren.
Es reicht, wenn Du ein zweites Konto anlegst mit PW. Du kannst unter dessen Accounteinstellungen auch Programme in Deiner Windowsumgebung ausführen.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

*seufz* Bin überhaupt nicht ein Fan von irgendwelchen Tools und Wirrwarr Benutzerkonten und Einstellungen und Configs und Mods und 90 Symbolen in der Taskleiste (weiß ja, wie schnell das System sonst überladen wird  )


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

Was machst Du eigentlich mit dem Rechner? Solitär?


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

Zocken, Office und Simulink im Moment.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Mai 2010)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> *seufz* Bin überhaupt nicht ein Fan von irgendwelchen Tools und Wirrwarr Benutzerkonten und Einstellungen und Configs und Mods und 90 Symbolen in der Taskleiste (weiß ja, wie schnell das System sonst überladen wird  )



ohne tools:

Auto Logon, Windows XP, Vista, 7 - Benutzeranmeldung automatisch durchführen


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Mai 2010)

thx, wenn da nicht diese Connectionsprobleme wären, betrifft Viewer-Version und Commandozeilen-Client


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Soeben habe ich auf meinem Rechner fürs Falten Win XP 64bit installiert. Was genau muss ich anders machen?

Wenn ich die install.bat aufrufe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung und wenn ich die Any-key-taste drücke gehts aus. 
Passwort habe ich gesetzt, also dürfte das nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2010)

Firewall ausschalten (ja, die Windows-Firewall) und uns mitteilen welche Fehlermeldung es genau istz (am besten mit Screenshot ).


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Juni 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, Net Framework 2.0 SP1 braucht man laut overclockers.com - installiert - klappt.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, Net Framework 2.0 SP1 braucht man laut overclockers.com - installiert - klappt.


 
Na das stimmt natürlich wieder mal ganz ausgesprochen
Das sagt der Installationsassistent ja auch... (siehe Bild)

Allerdings ist es Bestandteil von VISTA und WIN7 - darum geht das manchmal vergessen

Unter XP ist es aber eben nicht dabei


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

So jetzt noch der Phenom 2 X4, der muß auch noch wenn ich das alles so mache wie nfsgame geschrieben hat komme ich bei der install.bat nicht weiter. Der sagt mir da:
Der Befehl "smpd" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Drücken Sie einen belibige Taste . . .

die smpd ist bei mir 1.109 KB groß
die mpiexec ist 1.131 KB

Ich habe Vista 64 bit Home Premium


Ich bedanke mir schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe diese Fehlermeldungen noch nie gesehen
Ohne dich verärgern zu wollen...
- Hast du diese Version heruntergeladen? http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.29beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe
- hast du die bin heruntergeladen? http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
- Hast du das file (FAH6.29beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe) dann gemäss der Anleitung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html als *Administrator* ausgeführt und es in C:\smp installiert?
- Hast du danach die install.bat *in einer Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminitratorrechten* ausgeführt?

Wenn ja verstehe ich es erstmal gar nicht und müsste noch etwas "weiterhirnen"


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

Am besten NFSGame machen lassen per Teamviewer. Kannst dich zurücklehnen und zusehen was er "vermurks" 

Natürlich Ironie. NFS macht das super. Hat er bei mir auch gemacht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Juni 2010)

die install.bat habe ich normal gestartet mit als Admin....

der Rest 1 zu 1 gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2010)

Aktuelle Version des .Net-Framework drauf? Firewall aus?


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Juni 2010)

.Net-Framework ist aktuell.

Firewall, hatte ich auch schon aus sowie Kasperski.

Das komiste ist das ich die Install nur unter offnen starten kann, dann sagt der mir: "Open SCManager failed: Zugriff verweigert <Error5> Unalbe to remove the previous installation, install failed.
accaunt.....


Edit: kann es sein das der den als falsche kompaktibilitätmodus ausführt? bei mir ist XP SP2 drin?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2010)

KEINEN Kompatiblitätsmodus nutzen!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Das HowTo wird aus gegebenen Anlass überarbeitet.


Edit: Und schonwieder fertig .


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Juli 2010)

der da wäre? -_-


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2010)

Die Erklärung bezüglich der Bigadv-WUs für Windows wurde hinzugefügt .


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

Und mal wieder ist ein Update in der Mache  (Clientupdate auf 6.30 - ohne Passwortzwang).


----------



## mattinator (29. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und mal wieder ist ein Update in der Mache  (Clientupdate auf 6.30 - ohne Passwortzwang).



Hat das schon einer installiert, muss man vorher den "alten" Client deinstallieren (MPICH2-Service), gibt es Probleme mit angefangenen Projekten ?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal eben geupdatet. Ist ne Drop-In-exe. Einfach reinkopieren und de alte ersetzen. mpi-dll's, mpiexec.exe und foo.exe löschen. 
Client wiede rper Verlnüpfung starten und weiter gehts. Morgen kommt das Update hoffe ich .

Das P6040 hat der Q6700 weitergefaltet .


----------



## mattinator (29. Juli 2010)

@nfsgame

Danke für die Info. Dann sollte doch der "MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab" auch überflüssig sein. Kann man dann wahrscheinlich so deinstallieren:


service mpich2_smpd stop
smpd -uninstall
Werde ich nachher mal gleich probieren.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2010)

ich habe mal den mpich service gestoppt, da kam es zu fehlern... und ohne mpich startet der smp2 garnicht....


----------



## mattinator (30. Juli 2010)

Du warst dann doch schneller als ich, bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen. Also doch alles beim alten lassen, da habe ich scheinbar MPICH2 und MPI durcheinandergehauen: FAH-Addict : News - SMP client reaches version 6.30 and casts off MPI.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2010)

naja, bei mir war das vor nem monat... wird aber heute noch genauso sein...


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Update ist on.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. August 2010)

Der neue Client brint aber nicht mehr Performance, oder?
Da die ihn mehr oder weniger als beta bezeichnen, würd ich in dem Fall erstmal den laufenden drauf lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2010)

Der 6.29 war/ist auch Beta . Bei denen heißt alles Beta, damit die keinen großen Support einrichten müssen...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Der neue Client bringt aber nicht mehr Performance, oder?
> Da die ihn mehr oder weniger als Beta bezeichnen, würd ich in dem Fall erstmal den Laufenden drauf lassen.


 
Nach dem Motto "never change a running system" habe ich bisher auch nichts verändert/angepasst

Aber für "Neueinsteiger" ist der neue Client natürlich schon eine grosse Vereinfachung


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2010)

Ich hab ja schon umgestellt. Ich kann weder eine Verbesserung noch eine Verschlechterung feststellen .


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon umgestellt. Ich kann weder eine Verbesserung noch eine Verschlechterung feststellen .



Gut, dann bleib ich konservativ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

So hab jetzt mal auf dem 955BE den neuen SMP-Clienten installiert - just for fun 

Scheint problemlos zu laufen (unter WIN7-Ulti.64)


----------



## T0M@0 (3. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal auf dem 955BE den neuen SMP-Clienten installiert - just for fun
> 
> Scheint problemlos zu laufen (unter WIN7-Ulti.64)




hab ich hier auch @3,7Ghz läuft wie schmids katz


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> hab ich hier auch @3,7Ghz


 
Na ja - drunter wäre ja auch schade für den feinen Prozzi 

... Back to Topic ...


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. August 2010)

Gibts bei dem neuen Client auch noch die Projekte 6701 und 6702? Das wäre nämlich ein absolutes Updatekriterium 
Hab wegen dem verfluchten 6702 heute noch keinen einzigen Punkt gekriegt... -.-
Und die PS3 macht zurzeit auch sehr seltsame Dinge...


----------



## Perseus88 (4. August 2010)

Ja gibt es.Bekomme die nur noch.


----------



## klefreak (9. August 2010)

Hab auch gerade den neuen 6.30er angeschmissen jedoch habe ich ein Problem !!

Der Client bremst meine PC aus (sporadisch dauert es zb länger wenn man ein icon anklickt /anklicken will... löschvorgänge bleiben sockend oder das Sidebargadget für die CPU last "ruckelt"

und das obwohl ihc bei meinem 6kerner schon auf SMP5 und/oder eine CPU Last von "nur" 95% getestet habe..

kann das wer nachvollziehen??
(windows7 x64)

mfg


----------



## mattinator (9. August 2010)

@klefreak

Habe nur Windows XP, aber keine Lags feststellen können.


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. August 2010)

Schau mal auf welcher Priorität im Task-Manager der Client bei dir läuft.
Auf "Hoch" oder sogar "Echtzeit" solte es normal sein, dass der PC selbst im Desktop-Betrieb ruckelt.
Auf "Normal" kann es passieren, jenachdem welche Anwendungen man gerade benutzt und auf "Niedrig" sollte es eig gar nicht passieren. (Die Zwischenstufen hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, da man das sowieso nicht so fein justieren kann, wie mans am liebsten hätte.)
Also so ist es bei mir jedenfalls mit dem nicht ganz aktuellen Client. Den neuen hab ich noch nich getestet.


----------



## klefreak (10. August 2010)

das problem ist, dass ich den klienten als "low" "geflagt" habe und das auch im Taskmanager so angezeigt wird..

derzeit scheint es mal so zu funktionieren (5kerne) eventuell war das nur os eine Anfangserscheinung bei den ersten %en..

mfg

ps: ich melde mich wieder wenn es nochmal auftritt..


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Also, ich habe mich bei der Installation an die Anleitung auf der Downloadseite gehalten. Aber im Gegensatz zur bisherigen Version, die alle 4 Cores / 8 virtuielle Cores zu 100% ausgelastet hat, werden jetzt nur 4 Cores mit stark schwankenden Werten belastet.


----------



## klefreak (10. August 2010)

benutze einfach "-SMP 8" anstelle von smp in der config dann sollten auch die HT Kerne genutzt werden

mfg Klemens


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Die client.cfg enthält bei mir nur

[settings]
username=xxx
team=xxx
passkey=xxx
asknet=no
machineid=1
bigpackets=big

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no

[core]
checkpoint=10
addr=


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Dann musst du halt noch den entsprechenden Flag hinzufügen.


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Bin ja ein Schraubenverwechsler, daher hier die Frage:

An welcher Stelle der o. g. config muss genau was stehen?


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Das steht nicht in der Config. Wie du es machst steht HIER im HowTo .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle der o. g. config muss genau was stehen?


 
Nun, eben das was du eingerichtet hast steht dann in der *client.cfg*
Minimalst solltest du folgendes sehen (so sieht mein Core i7 aus):

[settings]
username=xxx <-- *Dein Name* (also in meinem Fall *TheWasp*)
team=xxx <-- *auf jeden Fall 70335*
passkey=xxx <-- *der Passkey* (falls du SMP2 mit Bonus faltest)
asknet=no
machineid=1 <-- *die machineid* (zB. *1*) die du eingegeben hast
local=xxx <-- bei mir *474*, kann aber auch eine andere Zahl sein
bigpackets=big <-- *big,* sofern du das so eingestellt hast (SMP2)

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no

Es kann daneben durchaus noch weitere Einträge haben - siehe MacDidi


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Seufz!

Das hatte ich befürchtet. War halt nach den Anleitung hier vorgegangen: Folding@home - WinSMPGuide

Allerdings sind, nachdem ich der Startverknüpfung -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm -bigadv hinzugefügt habe, jetzt bei der neuen WU alle 8 Kerne auf 100%. Ich bin ja nun gespannt. Für 1% von 250000 steps werden nun rd. 46 Minuten benötigt. Ist das üblich?


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. August 2010)

Was haste denn für eine WU?


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Hilft das?

Name: Gromacs
Tag: P2692R0C0G0
Project 2692


----------



## Empirelord (10. August 2010)

ja, dann ist das recht normal. Bedenke, dass du nun BIG WUs durchknechtest, heißt um überhaupt lohnend Punkte zu kriegen muss der Rechner jetzt bis zu 3 Tage durchlaufen.

Du solltest eventuell mal am Takt drehen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Hast du einen i7? Ist der übertaktet?


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

i7 860 - keine Übertaktung
Dazu Win7 Prof (32bit) und 4 GB RAM

Nach meiner Rechnung mehr als 75 Stunden. Mal schauen


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

Ohne übertaktung würde ich dei bigadv's lassen . Da schaffst du nie die Deadline.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> i7 860 - keine Übertaktung
> Dazu Win7 Prof (32bit) und 4 GB RAM
> 
> Nach meiner Rechnung mehr als 75 Stunden. Mal schauen


 
Na das passt doch
Du brauchst also von den (preferred days) 4 Tagen bloss 3.2 Tage und garnierst (hochgerechnet) gut 60'000 Punkte
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Rechner die ganze Zeit durchläuft



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ohne übertaktung würde ich die bigadv's lassen . Da schaffst du nie die Deadline.


Doch, tut er
Allerdings, mit OC läge mehr drinne


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Wie beende ich ne WU denn vor der Zeit?
Dann würde ich den Parameter bigadv rausnehmen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Wie beende ich ne WU denn vor der Zeit?
> Dann würde ich den Parameter bigadv rausnehmen


 
Wie nun? Willst nicht durchfalten?? - Kannst nicht durchfalten??
Wäre aber extrem schade

Also wenn du die abbrechen willst dann musst du folgendes tun:

Mit CTRL C beenden

Den Inhalt vom Unterordner *work* komplett löschen

Des weiteren im Hauptordner diese Files löschen
- queue.dat
- unitinfo


Und wenn du nun vor dem nächsten Start *-bigadv* aus den Parametern entfernst; also "nur" noch *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm* dann faltet du nur noch normale SMP2er


----------



## MacDidi (10. August 2010)

Durchfalten geht leider im Moment nicht. Später!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Durchfalten geht leider im Moment nicht. Später!


 
Schade - aber naja
Versuch aber trotzdem, dass du so viel Zeit wie möglich falten kannst
Normale SMP2-Clienten (aka. GRO-A3) haben trotzdem teilweise etwas enge Zeitlimiten
Die sind zwar mit deiner CPU an sich kein Problem; aber auch da schwindet natürlich der Bonus mit der Zeit

Als Beispiel die WU 6014

Auf deinem Rechner müsstest du die mit max. 3.5 min pro Frame rechnen können
Wenn du die also durchfalten würdest wäre sie in _knappen 6 Stunden_ erledigt (viel Bonus)
Um in den "Genuss" von Bonuspunkten zu kommen müsste sie _früher als nach 3 Tagen_ fertig sein 
Wenn du _mehr als 6 Tage_ dafür brauchst bekommst du gar nichts


----------



## MacDidi (11. August 2010)

Momentan läuft

Name: Gromacs
Tag: P6068R0C120G83

Die braucht ca. 4 1/2 Min/% (des PC wird ja noch nebenbei mal genutzt).
Da die Kiste derzeit so um die 18 Stunden am Tag läuft, sollte da einigermaßen was gehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Momentan läuft
> 
> Name: Gromacs
> Tag: P6068R0C120G83
> ...


 
Die 6068 ist - von den Bedingungen her - ähnlich wie die 6014
Also - passt scho


----------



## MacDidi (14. August 2010)

Hi!

Was bringt denn sowas an Punkten?

Name: Gromacs
Tag: P6701R42C23G54

2000000 Steps, 1% dauert bei mir etwas über 12 Minuten

Gruß

MacDidi


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. August 2010)

Bei 12min tipp ich mal so in Richtung 5,5k PPD.

(wenn du HFM.NET eingerichtet hast, müsste das angezeigt werden  )


----------



## MacDidi (14. August 2010)

Richtig getippt 

Habe gerade zum ersten Mal HFM.NET vernünftig zum laufen gekriegt. Wollte vorher irgendwie nicht so recht.


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Seit ungefähr 12 Stunden bekommt mein Client immer die Meldung "Error: Could not transmit Unit 07 (completed August 14) to work server"

Kommt das öfter vor?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Seit ungefähr 12 Stunden bekommt mein Client immer die Meldung "Error: Could not transmit Unit 07 (completed August 14) to work server"
> 
> Kommt das öfter vor?


 
Kommt leider in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger vor - allerdings sind 12 Stunden schon arg viel
Hat er sich eine neue WU geholt und faltet weiter oder holt er sich (auch) keine neue??
Hast du daneben aber normal Internet-Verbindung??

*Manchmal* hilft es den Clienten zu beenden (CTRL+C), neu zu booten und dann den Clienten wieder anzuwerfen


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Ja, eine neue WU hat er geholt und rechnet munter vor sich hin.

Zu den Ergebnissen, die er nicht senden kann, gibt er an: keeping in queue. Wird er also hoffentlich nochmal versuchen. Wäre auch schade, schließlich hat er 20 Stunden an der gerechnet.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Wie Bumblebee schon geschrieben hat, den Client bei nicht gesendeten Projekten öfter mal anhalten und neu starten. Die Sendeversuche im Hintergrund erfolgen doch eher in recht großen Abständen. Da kannst Du dann Pech haben und er hat stundenlang nicht versucht hochzuladen, obwohl es eigentlich wieder gegangen wäre. Und dann ist ein Teil des Bonus' vollkommen sinnlos weg, oder Du schaffst ggf. nicht mal die deadline.


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Ja, habe ich auch schon versucht. Gerade erst wieder. Nix.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich auch schon versucht. Gerade erst wieder. Nix.


 
Ich kann dir da nur sagen was ich meinen Leuten nach dem Melden auch immer gesagt habe:

*WEITERMACHEN* 

Natürlich, wenn zu spät übermittelt, verlierst du jeglichen Bonus/Punkte - das Resultat (und *das* steht ja an erster Stelle) ist aber trotzdem vorhanden


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Na, mal sehen. Solange man nicht die deadline wegen sowas verpasst und der ganze Kram für'n A**** ist, mach' ich weiter. Mal schauen, was die nächste WU bringt.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Manchmal* hilft es den Clienten zu beenden (CTRL+C), neu zu booten und dann den Clienten wieder anzuwerfen



Eigentlich müsste doch in diesem Fall folgendes funktionieren:


das komplette Client-Verzeichnis kopieren
in der client.cfg die ID ändern 





> machineid=*x*



den Client in einer Schleife mit der zusätzlichen Option 





> -send all


 laufen lassen, bis die Projekt-Datei im work-Verzeichnis nach dem Upload durch den Client gelöscht ist
Das kann man doch in einem kleinen Command-Script ganz gut aufbereiten. Mit etwas mehr Programmierung sollte man sogar eine Art Dienst installieren können, welcher die FAHlog.txt überwacht und bei Bedarf (z.B. nachts / Abwesenheit) automatisch aktiv wird. Mit einer aktuellen DSL-Flat sollte das kein Problem sein und die CPU-Last eines solchen Programms mit einem entsprechenden Timeout zwischen den Loops sollte sich sehr in Grenzen halten.
Das einzige Problem könnte sein, dass Stanford bei zu häufigen Versuchen anfängt zu blocken oder den Client auf eine blacklist schiebt.


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Uff. Und das als Laie, der ohne grafische Oberfläche eigentlich aufgeschmissen ist


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Nene, war jetzt nicht unbedingt als Vorschlag für jemanden gemeint. Da ich nicht nur einmal dasselbe Problem hatte, beschäftigt es mich schon eine Weile. Vllt. mache ich im Urlaub mal so ein Script fertig und teste es bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Beruhigend


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Ha, jetzt sind scheinbar 2 fertige WUs abgeliefert worden. Auf der Stats-Seite von Stanford erscheinen sie schon.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Ha, jetzt sind scheinbar 2 fertige WUs abgeliefert worden. Auf der Stats-Seite von Stanford erscheinen sie schon.


 
Also kein "keeping in queue" mehr??
Du müsstest dann eigentlich folgendes in deinem Clientenfenster sehen

["ZEIT"] + Results successfully sent
["ZEIT"] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home. 
["ZEIT"] + Number of Units Completed: "ANZAHL"


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Bei "+ Number of Units Completed: "ANZAHL"" steht 9


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Bei "+ Number of Units Completed: "ANZAHL"" steht 9


 
Und vorher? - als noch "keeping in queue" war - waren es da 8??
Gemäss Stanford war der Update  ca. 5000 Punkte
Bei deinem Prozessor (und SMP2) entspricht das eher *einer* fertigen WU vom Typ 6701


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Schau mal:


Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6.exe -license). Further
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

Using local directory for work files
8 cores detected
Unable to connect to 'Ralf-PC:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to Ralf-PC on port 8676, exhaus
ted all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to Ralf-PC on port 8676, Es kon
nte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verw
eigerte. (errno 10061)


--- Opening Log file [August 15 09:02:19 UTC]


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Ralf\FAH
Executable: C:\Users\Ralf\FAH\fah6.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm

[09:02:19] - Ask before connecting: No
[09:02:19] - User name: MacDidi (Team 70335)
[09:02:19] - User ID: 24E2F0D874B18A82
[09:02:19] - Machine ID: 1
[09:02:19]
[09:02:19] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:02:19]
[09:02:19] Project: 6701 (Run 42, Clone 23, Gen 54)
[09:02:19] + Processing work unit


[09:02:19] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[09:02:19] + Attempting to send results [August 15 09:02:19 UTC]
[09:02:19] Core found.
[09:02:19] Working on queue slot 08 [August 15 09:02:19 UTC]
[09:02:19] + Working ...
[09:02:19]
[09:02:19] *------------------------------*
[09:02:19] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[09:02:19] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[09:02:19]
[09:02:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:02:19] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:02:20] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:02:20] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:02:20]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[09:02:20] + Retrying using alternative port
[09:02:21] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:02:21] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:02:21]     (171.64.65.56:80)
[09:02:21] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed August 14) to work ser
ver.


[09:02:21] + Attempting to send results [August 15 09:02:21 UTC]
[09:02:29] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[09:02:29] - Not checking prior termination.
[09:02:29] - Expanded 1796305 -> 2078149 (decompressed 115.6 percent)
[09:02:29] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1796305 data_size=20
78149, decompressed_data_size=2078149 diff=0
[09:02:29] - Digital signature verified
[09:02:29]
[09:02:29] Project: 6012 (Run 2, Clone 58, Gen 178)
[09:02:29]
[09:02:29] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[09:02:29] Entering M.D.
[09:02:35] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[09:02:36] Resuming from checkpoint
[09:02:36] Verified work/wudata_08.log
[09:02:36] Verified work/wudata_08.trr
[09:02:36] Verified work/wudata_08.edr
[09:02:36] Completed 401712 out of 500000 steps  (80%)
[09:03:52] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:03:52] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:03:52]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[09:03:52] + Retrying using alternative port
[09:05:24] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:05:24] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:05:24]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[09:05:24]   Could not transmit unit 07 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[09:05:37] Completed 405000 out of 500000 steps  (81%)
.....
[10:39:22] Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
[10:48:03] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps  (100%)
[10:48:04] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[10:48:14]
[10:48:14] Finished Work Unit:
[10:48:14] - Reading up to 20446800 from "work/wudata_08.trr": Read 20446800
[10:48:14] trr file hash check passed.
[10:48:14] edr file hash check passed.
[10:48:14] logfile size: 60754
[10:48:14] Leaving Run
[10:48:16] - Writing 20541830 bytes of core data to disk...
[10:48:16]   ... Done.
[10:48:20] - Shutting down core
[10:48:20]
[10:48:20] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[10:48:24] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[10:48:24] Sending work to server
[10:48:24] Project: 6012 (Run 2, Clone 58, Gen 178)


[10:48:24] + Attempting to send results [August 15 10:48:24 UTC]
[11:02:48] + Results successfully sent
[11:02:48] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[11:02:48] + Number of Units Completed: 8

[11:02:53] Project: 6701 (Run 42, Clone 23, Gen 54)


[11:02:53] + Attempting to send results [August 15 11:02:53 UTC]
[11:02:54] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[11:02:54] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[11:02:54]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[11:02:54] + Retrying using alternative port
[11:02:54] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[11:02:54] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[11:02:54]     (171.64.65.56:80)
[11:02:54] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed August 14) to work ser
ver.


[11:02:54] + Attempting to send results [August 15 11:02:54 UTC]
[11:04:24] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[11:04:24] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[11:04:24]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[11:04:24] + Retrying using alternative port
[11:05:54] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[11:05:54] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[11:05:54]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[11:05:54]   Could not transmit unit 07 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[11:05:54] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[11:05:54] Cleaning up work directory
[11:05:54] + Attempting to get work packet
[11:05:54] Passkey found
[11:05:54] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:05:57] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.54).
[11:05:57] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[11:05:57] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:06:08] Project: 6701 (Run 42, Clone 23, Gen 54)


[11:06:08] + Attempting to send results [August 15 11:06:08 UTC]
[11:36:38] + Results successfully sent
[11:36:38] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[11:36:38] + Number of Units Completed: 9

[11:36:40] + Closed connections
[11:36:40]
[11:36:40] + Processing work unit
[11:36:40] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[11:36:40] Core found.
[11:36:40] Working on queue slot 09 [August 15 11:36:40 UTC]
[11:36:40] + Working ...
[11:36:40]
[11:36:40] *------------------------------*
[11:36:40] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[11:36:40] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[11:36:40]
[11:36:40] Preparing to commence simulation
[11:36:40] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[11:36:40] - Not checking prior termination.
[11:36:41] - Expanded 1777332 -> 2058129 (decompressed 115.7 percent)
[11:36:41] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1777332 data_size=20
58129, decompressed_data_size=2058129 diff=0
[11:36:41] - Digital signature verified
[11:36:41]
[11:36:41] Project: 6025 (Run 0, Clone 109, Gen 248)
[11:36:41]
[11:36:41] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[11:36:41] Entering M.D.
[11:36:47] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2010)

So wies aussieht wurden beide gesendet .


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Beruhigend


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

Jupp - definitiv beide
- Unit 07 (Project: 6701 (Run 42, Clone 23, Gen 54)
- Unit 08 (Project: 6012 (Run 2, Clone 58, Gen 178)
wurden gesendet

Also wieder alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## MacDidi (15. August 2010)

Aber irgendwie sind 5000 Punkte ja nicht so dolle 

Na ja, mal sehen. HFM.NET prognostizeirt für die laufende WU, obwohl nur eine 8-Stunden-WU, rd. 9700 Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Na ja, mal sehen. HFM.NET prognostizeirt für die laufende WU, obwohl nur eine 8-Stunden-WU, rd. 9700 Punkte


 
Aber nicht PPD und CREDIT verwechseln - sonst sind Entäuschungen vorprogrammiert


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. August 2010)

Hallo ich wolle auch mal etwas falten!
Ich habe nur ein Problem, ich gehe über einen Proxy ins internet und bekommen wenn ich F@H starte immer so ne art Fehlermeldung:
"+Downloading new core: FahCore_78.exe
 -Error: HTTP GET returned error code 0
 +Error: Could not download core
 +Core download error (#4), waiting before retry..."

Was habe ich falsch gemacht, bzw. nicht gemacht?

MfG


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2010)

Du musst vor dem Start des Clients den Proxy in der client.cfg den Proxy eintragen, z.B.:



> [http]
> active=yes
> host=188.40.91.2
> port=3128
> ...



(host und port natürlich durch die Werte für Deinen Proxy ersetzen)


----------



## xX jens Xx (26. August 2010)

Ah ok!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MacDidi (26. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie nun? Willst nicht durchfalten?? - Kannst nicht durchfalten??
> Wäre aber extrem schade



So, ich bin nun seit ein paar Tagen wieder zuhause und seit Sonntagabend läuft die Kiste nonstop. Heute morgen um ca. 07.00 Uhr hatte sie dann eine solche Monster-WU durchgeknechtet, die gute 80 Stunden gebraucht hat. Und seitdem versucht das Programm, die Ergebnisse zu übertragen - ohne Erfolg.
Sehr frustrierend.


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2010)

Mal den Client beenden und neu starten, manchmal hilft das schon (Internet ist ja anscheinend o.k.).


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

Schon mehrfach probiert. Bringt nix.
Wenn es nicht schon immer hieße, dass keine Verbindung zum Server zustande kommt würde ich ja sagen, es liegt vielleicht an der Datenmenge. Es gibt da im /work-Verzeichnis eine Datei wuresult_00.dat mit 95,5 MB.


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

Schon mehrfach probiert. Bringt nix.
Wenn es nicht schon immer hieße, dass keine Verbindung zum Server zustande kommt würde ich ja sagen, es liegt vielleicht an der Datenmenge. Es gibt da im /work-Verzeichnis eine Datei wuresult_00.dat mit 95,5 MB.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2010)

Genau so isses - diese "Monster-WU's" brauchen eeelendiglich lange zum übertragen


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

Aber 12 Stunden und immer noch nicht fertig? Mein DSL ist im Upload ja nicht sehr schnell, aber das? Wenn man das dazu zählt wird's ja nie was innerhalb der 4 Tage. Insbesondere da ja auch häufig mal gar kein Kontakt zum Server herzustellen ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2010)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Aber 12 Stunden und immer noch nicht fertig? Mein DSL ist im Upload ja nicht sehr schnell, aber das?


 
Nee, nee - das ist mein Fehler
Ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt
Nun etwas besser:
Auch mit HI-SPEED-Anbindung dauert so eine Übertragung lange
Aber ich rede hier von ca. *30 Minuten*

Rechnet er wenigstens weiter und versucht nur "im Hintergrund" zu senden?

btw. kannst mal versuchen ob *-verbosity 9* was bringt


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

Also gestern hat er wohl nicht weitergerechnet als er morgens mit der Übertragung gescheitert ist.
Am Abend, als ich mit mehreren Neustarts auch neue Übertragungsversuche anstoßen wollte war es extrem langsam wie es schien. Bei manchen - nicht allen - Versuchen zeigte er dann an, er würde bei 280 von 250000 Frames weitermachen, war dann eine Stunde später beim nächsten Versuch erst bei 405.
Was heißt -verbosity 9 und wo gebe ich es ein? Bei den Startparametern des clients oder wie?
Ich kann ja heute mal das log posten wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

Work-Paketgröße steht aber auf "big", oder? Sonst überträgt der nix .


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

Ich muss leider immer wieder blöd fragen : Wo muss das stehen?


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2010)

Starte den Client mit einer neuen Verknüpfung, welche das Argument "-configonly" enthält. Dann kannst du es überprüfen und bei bedarf auch direkt ändern .


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

Aha - er faltet zwar, aber er überträgt nix.
Und ich konfiguriere ihn im Prinzip neu mit -configonly.
Und dann überträgt er auch die letzte WU noch oder kann ich die in die Tonne treten?
Und was ist denn nun -verbosity 9?


Überhaupt:
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Multicore-CPUs ja heute eigentlich die Regel sind, dann ist es eigentlich kontraproduktiv für die Initiatoren, so komplizierte Systeme zu haben. Ich schätze, 90% der Leute die ich kenne würden sich das trotz ausreichend potenter Hardware nicht antun.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2010)

Also:
Wenn du in die .exe einträgst *-configonly* dann startet zwar der Client
Aber anstelle des Faltens arbeitet er, wie beim allerersten Start, alle Parameter ab
An einer Stelle wählst du die Paketgrösse aus; die müsste dann auf *big* stehen bzw. gestellt werden

Dann:
Das Re-Configurieren des Clienten hat keinen/kaum Einfluss auf die beendete Arbeit

Und zuletzt:
-verbosity (9)
Sorgt dafür, dass wesentlich mehr Informationen als normal ==>in deinem Client-Fenster<== ausgegeben werden
Wobei 0 fast nichts ausgibt // 3 "normal" ist... und 9 das Maximum

In deinem Fall empfielt sich eben 9 da wir/man so ev. dahinter kommt wo es "klemmt"


----------



## MacDidi (27. August 2010)

So, "big" stand schon drin.

Das wirft er jetzt beim Start aus:
Using local directory for work files
8 cores detected
Unable to connect to 'Ralf-PC:8676',
sock error: generic socket failure, error stack:
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1228): unable to connect to Ralf-PC on port 8676, exhaus
ted all endpoints (errno -1)
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect(1275): unable to connect to Ralf-PC on port 8676, Es kon
nte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verw
eigerte. (errno 10061)

--- Opening Log file [August 27 16:30:08 UTC]



Launch directory: C:\Users\Ralf\FAH
Executable: C:\Users\Ralf\FAH\fah6.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm -bigadv -verbosity 9 

[16:30:08] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:30:08] - User name: MacDidi (Team 70335)
[16:30:08] - User ID: 24E2F0D874B18A82
[16:30:08] - Machine ID: 1
[16:30:08] 
[16:30:08] Loaded queue successfully.
[16:30:08] 
[16:30:08] - Autosending finished units... [August 27 16:30:08 UTC]
[16:30:08] + Processing work unit
[16:30:08] Trying to send all finished work units
[16:30:08] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[16:30:08] Project: 2686 (Run 4, Clone 4, Gen 11)
[16:30:08] Core found.


[16:30:08] + Attempting to send results [August 27 16:30:08 UTC]
[16:30:08] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[16:30:08] Working on queue slot 01 [August 27 16:30:08 UTC]
[16:30:09]   (Read 100180342 bytes from disk)
[16:30:09] + Working ...
[16:30:09] Connecting to http://171.67.108.22:8080/
[16:30:09] - Calling '.\FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 01 -np 8 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 6952 -version 630'

[16:30:09] 
[16:30:09] *------------------------------*
[16:30:09] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[16:30:09] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[16:30:09] 
[16:30:09] Preparing to commence simulation
[16:30:09] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[16:30:09] - Not checking prior termination.
[16:30:33] - Expanded 24828724 -> 30791309 (decompressed 124.0 percent)
[16:30:33] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=24828724 data_size=30791309, decompressed_data_size=30791309 diff=0
[16:30:34] - Digital signature verified
[16:30:34] 
[16:30:34] Project: 2684 (Run 2, Clone 1, Gen 18)
[16:30:34] 
[16:30:34] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[16:30:34] Entering M.D.
[16:30:40] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[16:31:26] Resuming from checkpoint
[16:31:29] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[16:31:33] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[16:31:33] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[16:31:33] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[16:31:41] Completed 980 out of 250000 steps  (0%)


----------



## MacDidi (28. August 2010)

So, ich habe die letzte große WU in den Wind geschossen, alles neu installiert und begnüge mich mit normalen WUs.
Wie ist es eigentlich: Bringt es etwas, den Client für ATI (Radeon 4850) parallel laufen zu lassen oder bremsen die sich gegenseitig aus?


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2010)

Der AMD-Client bremst den SMP2 aus.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. August 2010)

Wollte mal kurz nen PPD-Wert für den 1090T durchgeben:

Wenn er seinen Turbomodus anstellt (3,6GHz), dann liefert er nette 16659.84PPD wenn er ein P6014 mit einer Frametime von ~3:10 Minuten in Grund und Boden faltet.
Und noch einmal "uname -a" für euch:


> Linux Morare-Haupt 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 01:38:40 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2010)

Und mein Q6700 krüppelt mit 7000PPD im Bestfall herum ...


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2010)

@The Master of MORARE

Na dann wirst Du mich in den Top 20 Producern des Teams ja bald wieder schlucken. Dann wird vllt. doch (irgendwann) ein AM3+-Board mit Zambezi (Bulldozer), ggf. mit einem neuen (?) NVIDIA-AMD-Chipsatz oder Lucid Hydra, meine nächste Platform. Denke nicht, dass Intel sich preislich in diese Regionen bewegen wird.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. August 2010)

Naja, der rennt ja nicht immer .
Allerdings auf jeden Fall die ganze nächste Woche, da ich auswärts sein werde. Den Turbo werde ich ihm aber verbieten.


----------



## Henninges (28. August 2010)

WTF ? 16k ?? linux nativ oder windows ???


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2010)

@hennings

Hast Du im Windows schon mal uname -a ausgeführt.


> *Linux *Morare-Haupt 2.6.32-24-generic #41-*Ubuntu SMP *Thu Aug 19 01:38:40 UTC 2010 *x86_64 GNU/Linux*


----------



## Henninges (28. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> @henning*e*s
> 
> Hast Du im Windows schon mal uname -a ausgeführt.



und nein...ich bin gpu falter...


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2010)

Wäre nur die Frage, ob schon jemand Vergleichswerte von Windows 7 64 Bit hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2010)

Dann mal auf zum "Rundumschlag"



Henninges schrieb:


> was verbraucht der 1090t oder der 1055t eigentlich so beim falten ?


 
1055t @3360 MHz braucht bei mir *141.6 Watt*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Wollte mal kurz nen PPD-Wert für den 1090T durchgeben:
> 
> Wenn er seinen Turbomodus anstellt (3,6GHz), dann liefert er nette 16659.84PPD wenn er ein P6014 mit einer Frametime von ~3:10 Minuten in Grund und Boden faltet.


und


mattinator schrieb:


> Wäre nur die Frage, ob schon jemand Vergleichswerte von Windows 7 64 Bit hat.


 
*11447.5 PPD* auf 1055t @3360 MHz mit Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


----------



## Henninges (28. August 2010)

danke bee !


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *11447.5 PPD* auf 1055t @3360 MHz mit Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit



Rein rechnerisch scheint da Linux nativ schneller zu sein, oder liegt das an verschiedenen Projekten ?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch scheint da Linux nativ schneller zu sein, oder liegt das an verschiedenen Projekten ?


 
Das ist schwer zu sagen
Möglicherweise ein wenig von Allem


----------



## LuXTuX (28. August 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch scheint da Linux nativ schneller zu sein, oder liegt das an verschiedenen Projekten ?



linux reizt die hardware besser aus als windows. auch da die software sehr aktuell und systemoptimiert erstellt werden kann.
macht schon einiges aus.

luxtux@homelinux:~$ uname -a
Linux homelinux 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 01:12:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux

luxtux@homelinux:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
cpu MHz         : 2200.000
cache size      : 512 KB

luxtux@homelinux:~$ sensors
acpitz-virtual-0
Adapter: Virtual device
temp1:       +53.0°C  (crit = +100.1°C) 

ist eigendlich ein XP2500+, aber irgendwer hat da im bios rumgespielt, wenn ich den erwische 

macht im moment so ca. 100 PPD. bin aber auch am rumbasteln. die kompnenten liegen so verteilt auf dem tisch hier rum


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> linux reizt die hardware besser aus als windows. auch da die software sehr aktuell und systemoptimiert erstellt werden kann.
> macht schon einiges aus.



Ist mir schon klar, habe beruflich viel mit Linux zu tun, aber im Server-Bereich. Allerdings waren die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem CPU-SMP2-Client eher umgekehrt.


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2010)

Dann liege ich zwischen euren Werten, mein altes R60 ThinkPad hat pro Kern unter Windows 300PPD gemacht und unter Linux knapp 280 (laut Fahmon).
40PPD sind für mich kein Wert der entscheidet ob ich Himmel (Linux) oder Hölle (Windows) gehe. ;D


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2010)

Wie auch immer - *GROSS* ist der Unterschied nicht (mehr)


----------



## mihapiha (1. September 2010)

Aus irgend nem Grund konnte mein SMP client die fertigen Informationen nicht verschicken. Stauzone F@H Server! Ich habe dann eine neue WU erhalten und warte jetzt gebannt ob beide Ergebnisse zusammen verschickt werden, denn ich habe für die erste WU keine Punkte erhalten...

Ist so etwas normal?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2010)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Aus irgend nem Grund konnte mein SMP client die fertigen Informationen nicht verschicken. Stauzone F@H Server! Ich habe dann eine neue WU erhalten und warte jetzt gebannt ob beide Ergebnisse zusammen verschickt werden, denn ich habe für die erste WU keine Punkte erhalten...
> 
> Ist so etwas normal?


 
Leider kann sowas schon mal vorkommen; dass er keine Verbindung zum Resultateserver bekommt
Der Client wird, während er an der nächsten WU rechnet immer mal wieder probieren zu senden
Manchmal hilft es wenn man beendet (CTRL+C) und rebootet; danach folding wieder starten

Dass man(n) *gar keine Punkte* bekommt ist äusserst selten
Es kann aber vorkommen, dass welche "verschwinden" - was üblicherweise von Zeit zu Zeit zu einer Anpassung führt
Dann bekommst du plötzlich *VIIIELE* (absichtlich gross geschrieben) Punkte

Btw. bei mir ist grad auch eine 6041 "verklemmt"


----------



## Muschkote (1. September 2010)

Sind etwa die "Big-WUs" ausgegangen? Ich bekomm seit heute morgen keine mehr.


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Sind etwa die "Big-WUs" ausgegangen? Ich bekomm seit heute morgen keine mehr.



Beschrei es es lieber nicht ! Die 670x können sie ruhig behalten, oder meinst Du die bigadv ?

EDIT: O.k., erst gucken, dann reden. Natürlich meinst Du die bigadv.


----------



## LuXTuX (7. September 2010)

hmmm,
ist smp falten unter linux effektiver?

win: (AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+)
GPU = 5200PPD
SMP = 853PPD

Linux: (AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250)
SMP = 1845PPD

...langzeittest starten  ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2010)

Aufgrund des guten How²'s habe ich mich entschlossen ein paar Punkte bei eurem Team beizutragen... Ich werde mal ein paar Wochen bei euch falten lassen. Mal sehen. Üblicherweise sind das 35k PPD wenn ich alles falten lasse...

P.S.: Sollte für ein paar Tage etwas weniger sein. Mein SMP client faltet noch eine WU (8955 Punkte wert)... Aber sollte demnächst etwas hochgehen. Diese WU geht aber noch zum alten Team...


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2010)

Danke. Dann lass aber die ATI-Karten raus und bigadv von Deinen Core i7 Extreme 975 rechnen. Springt mehr dabei heraus.


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Danke. Dann lass aber die ATI-Karten raus und bigadv von Deinen Core i7 Extreme 975 rechnen. Springt mehr dabei heraus.



 Oh man. Ich muss meine Sys-profile Seite aktualisieren...

Ich falte mit zwei EVGA GTX480 SCs  @ 815/1630/1900 MHz und mit einem Core i7 980X @ 4,22 GHz auf meinem Hauptrechner...

Die CPU gibt mir circa 75-80k Punkte alle 60h und die GPUs rund 30k PPD... 

So oder so, es sollten noch ein paar Pünktchen in dieses Team wandern...

Ich werde wahrscheinlich so um die 40-45k PPD bekommen wenn ich nicht zu sehr herumspiele...


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2010)

Na das geht ja voll ab, dann Happy Folding !


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2010)

Hui! Willkommen bei uns , wenn du irgendwelch Fragen hast: Hab keine Scheu - frage einfach .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2010)

Ja - da geht was ab
Willkommen auch von mir und danke für den Beitrag


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2010)

So groß dürfte mein Beitrag nicht wirklich sein. Ich werde wahrscheinlich ein paar 100k Punkte diesem Team spendieren bevor ich mich wieder den alten kleinem Forum widme 


Edit:

Man faltet wieder: 

http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5479/002bus.jpg

Wie gesagt: Die CPU muss noch diese WU fertig falten, dann springt es zum lokalen Team...

P.S.: Was muss ich machen um kleine Vorschau-Bilder in mein Post zu bekommen?! Aus irgend einem Grund bleibt nur der dumme Link


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

Du musst im Benutzerkontrollzentrum der Folding-Benutzergruppe beitreten .


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2010)

Komisch. Das habe ich schon längst getan.
Könnte es sein das es dafür einen anderen Grund gibt?


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2010)

Benutzergruppe, nicht Teammember .
Musst außerdem den BB-Code nehmen .


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm...

Kann mir jemand erklären was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2010)

Es liegt wohl NICHT an den Einstellungen sondern an der Sig. selber


----------



## tom7 (20. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würd gern wieder bissl mit Falten und hab ne Frage zum SMP2-Clienten, den ich grade seit längerer Zeit wieder installiert hab. Ich hoffe sie ist nicht zu blöd oder wurde schon 100mal gestellt:

Wenn ich den Clienten schließe, wird der Fortschritt nicht gespeichert. Beim erneuten Öffnen fängt er an dieselbe WU wieder von 0% zu berechnen. 

Hab ich was übersehen? Muss ich erst noch was einstellen?

Vielen Dank für Tipps,

Gruß!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2010)

Wieviel % hattest du denn bevor du geschlossen hattest??


----------



## tom7 (20. September 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wieviel % hattest du denn bevor du geschlossen hattest??



Ok, ich kann mir schon vorstellen worauf du hinauswillst 
Ich hatte 1%. Ich hab den Clienten sofort nach Fertigstellen des 1. Prozentes geschlossen, da 1% bei mir 12 min. dauert und ich sicher gehen wollte dass der Fortschritt gespeichert wird.

Im Moment ist meine neue WU bei 3%. Habs jetzt noch nicht nochmal ausprobiert den Clienten neu zu starten.

Sollte es ab einer gewissen Prozent-Zahl dann gespeichert werden?

Danke Bumblebee!!!


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2010)

Bei Standarteinstellung wird alle 15min gespeichert .


----------



## tom7 (20. September 2010)

Danke nfsgame für den Hinweis!!
Kann ich die Speicherintervalle auch kürzer machen? (wäre das mit Nachteilen verbunden?)

Da ich schon angefangen hab dumme Fragen zu stellen u ihr so nett helft is es jetzt eh schon wurscht:

Meine WU von vorhin wurde abgebrochen mit der Meldung "unstable machine" und eine weitere mit "early unit end"
->das liegt daran weil ich meinen Cpu übertaktet hab u er mit den momentanen Einstellungen nicht 100% stabil läuft, oder? (kann ich ja noch ändern)

Weil ich vorhin gedacht hab der Fortschritt wird nicht gespeichert, hab ich den Zusatz "-bigadv" wieder raus genommen um das Fertigstellen einer WU schneller zu erreichen.
-> mit der neuen WU (500k steps) werden aber in der gleichen Zeit weniger steps abgearbeitet. Für die großen WUs (2mio steps) brauche ich für 1% zwar mehr als doppelt so lange, hab dann aber auch 4mal so viele steps berechnet. Wirkt sich das auf die Credits aus? Ist es "besser" große WUs zu berechnen?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!!!


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2010)

Das kannst du in der Config unter den Advanced-Options ändern . Zwischen 3 und 30min ist da auszuwählen .

Die Fehlermeldungen kommen höchstewahrscheinlich von einer instabilen Übertaktung . 1Stunde SMP2 fördert mehr Fehler zu Tage als 5Tage Prime95 .


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2010)

tom7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 1%. Ich hab den Clienten sofort nach Fertigstellen des 1. Prozentes geschlossen, da 1% bei mir 12 min. dauert und ich sicher gehen wollte dass der Fortschritt gespeichert wird.
> 
> Im Moment ist meine neue WU bei 3%. Habs jetzt noch nicht nochmal ausprobiert den Clienten neu zu starten.
> 
> Sollte es ab einer gewissen Prozent-Zahl dann gespeichert werden?



Bei den Projekten des aktuellen CPU-SMP2-Clients kannst Du für jeden Restart des Clients bei einem laufenden Projekt ca. 1 bis 2% abschreiben. Weiß nicht, ob man das als Bug bezeichnen soll, ist jedoch reproduzierbar. Also nach gestartetem Projekt so wenig wie möglich unterbrechen.


----------



## Muschkote (20. September 2010)

@mattinator

Hm, ich kann das Verhalten nicht nachvollziehen, ich verliere im ungünstigsten Fall 3min, da ich die Einstellung so gewählt habe. 
Es sei denn bei dir dauert 1% etwa 1-2min, dann kann es natürlich hinkommen.


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann das Verhalten nicht nachvollziehen, ich verliere im ungünstigsten Fall 3min, da ich die Einstellung so gewählt habe.
> Es sei denn bei dir dauert 1% etwa 1-2min, dann kann es natürlich hinkommen.



Dann gib mir mal 'nen Tip. Meine Konfiguration ist Standard, d.h. ich habe für "*Interval, in minutes, between checkpoints"* keine Eingabe gemacht (default). Also macht es Sinn, die Zeit auf das Minimum von 3 Minuten zu setzen ? Bringt das Nachteile bei der Rechengeschwindigkeit ?
Trotzdem ist es bei mir immer so, dass er wenigstens den letzten Frame (die 1%) beim nächsten Start noch einmal rechnet.


----------



## tom7 (20. September 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das kannst du in der Config unter den Advanced-Options ändern . Zwischen 3 und 30min ist da auszuwählen .
> 
> Die Fehlermeldungen kommen höchstewahrscheinlich von einer instabilen Übertaktung . 1Stunde SMP2 fördert mehr Fehler zu Tage als 5Tage Prime95 .



Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp *nfsgame*, ich hab 3 Min ausgewählt und nun laufen SMP und GPU Clienten zusammen und alles wird gespeichert 
Dank einer kleinen Spannungsanhebung kommen nun auch keine Fehler mehr und meine 4 Cpu Kerne falten mit fast (viell bald mehr ) 4 Ghz.

Danke auch an *mattinator* und *Muschkote* für eure Beiträge!

So macht das Falten Spaß

Viele Grüße


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter.
hab mir die version geladen:
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.30-win32-SMP.zip
neuen ordner C:\Folding\SMP erstellt und datei darin entpackt. eine installation geht garnicht, da das sofort die ausführbare datei ist.
verknüpfung der datei erstellt und die parameter wie im beispiel auf seite 1 eingetragen auch mit -bigadv. hab win vista 64 bit.

den client gestartet, configuration abgeschlossen. die wu wird heruntergeladen, aber sie startet nicht.

hab auch den gpu2 client drauf, aber bei der installation war er aus, fals das nen unterschied macht.
auch hfm.net zeigt keinen fortschritt bei der wu.

was läuft da falsch. bzw. welcher client ist da, der als 2tes beispiel auf der erstan seite gezeigt wird, wo man auch die instal.bat ändern müss??

edit:
jetzt hat er was gemacht, also 1% abgeschlossen. nur meine cpu wird überhaupt nicht richtig genutzt. hab nen quad q6600 mit 3,42 ghz


----------



## Henninges (25. September 2010)

häng mal an die verknüpfung den zusatz : -smp 4

damit sollten alle 4 kerne mit falten beschäftigt sein...


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

hab ich gemacht. -smp hatte ich schon in der verknüpfung und hab halt die 4 noch dahinter geschrieben.

hwmonitor zeigt, dass alle 4 kerne benutzt werden, aber sie laufen nur bei ca. 30%
der gpu client läuft bei 100

kann es sein, dass ich die advanced configuration hätte machen müssen?
[URL=http://img843.imageshack.us/i/smp.png/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[/URL]


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2010)

Ansonsten schau ich mir das ganze auch gerne mal per Teamviewer an . Dafür einfach PN an mich .


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

das können wir machen.

aber was mich wundert ist, warum bei euch die url´s von imageshack immer falsch angezeigt werden, sodass nur die miniatur zu sehen ist. das liegt irgendwie am forum
hier nochmal ne andere url zum bild:
Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/nfsmpp - Uploaded by Imageshack user

lol, du nimmst keine privaten nachrichten an. icq?


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2010)

Alle externen Filehoster/Imagehoster sind hier im Forum aus rechtlichen- und Geschwindigkeitsgründen gesperrt.
Lad die Bilder doch hier hoch, nen Link zum HowTo findest du beispielsweise bei Klutten in der Signatur (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

ja eure bilder in den dateianhängen sind ja auf 19 kb begrenzt. selbst ein 1024x768 ist weit darüber

wie gesagt, ich kann dir keine privaten nachrichten schicken, weil du es gesperrtt hast


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2010)

Nee, da gehen auch wet größere Anhänge . JPEG bis knapp 900kb, alles darüber wird automatisch verkleinert.

Ich mach mal schnell die Option auf .


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

alles klar, nachricht ist raus


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. September 2010)

sorry für den doppelpost, aber bei meiner graka wird im HFM.NEt beim Queue nur 258 MB speicher anstatt 512 angezeigt. was ist da los?


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau was diese Anzeige darstellt, aber ich denke das zeigt den noch vorhandenen Grafikspeicher.
Bei mir steht 7682MB. Habe 1024MB Grafikspeicher und 8192MB RAM.
Das heißt dann, dass folding@home bei mir ~510MB Grafikspeicher nutzt.
Hier würden aber folgende Rechenfehler einschliechen:
1., ich nutze gerade ~3GB RAM
2. In Starcraft 2 (MSI Afterburner) nutze ich ~1021MB Grafikspeicher
3. Wenn das System RAM und VRAM zusammenzählt, müssten es über 9000MB sein, und ~8500MB (real gerechnet 5000MB) angezeigt werden.

Ach es ist schon so spät, ich kanns nichtmehr erklären.
Kurz gesagt denke ich:
Er schustert den RAM/VRAM zusammen, und zieht dann dass was er für GPU folding nutzt ab. Sprich um die 510MB.
*verwirrt bin*

EDIT: Bei dir würde folding@home dann folgendes nutzen:

1024MB - 766MB Nutzen = 258MB rest
512MB  - 254MB Nutzen = 258MB rest

je nachdem, wieviel gesamtspeicher deine Graka hat.


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2010)

Das ist ein Auslesefehler der ignoriert werden aknn, da der Client nie so viel Speiche rin Anspruch nimmt .


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. September 2010)

gut, ich hab mir schon sorgen gemacht XD


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

Hmm also bei mir stimmts.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Hmm also bei mir stimmts.



Dein SMP-Client rechnet auf einen anderen Nutzer oder ein anderes Team ?


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

Nein, der rechnet wie der GPU Client für Timmy99 und Team PCGH.
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz.


----------



## Schmicki (26. September 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz.



Ich denke er meint die gelbe Markierung. Hast du den beiden Clienten die gleiche Machine ID gegeben?


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

achsoo.. nein. Ich falte mit dem SMP große Wus. 1 WU geht bis zu 1d. Wenn ich nebenher Starcraft etc spiele, wird der SMP Client ab und zu mal gelb.


----------



## Schmicki (26. September 2010)

Nein, ich meinte die orange Unterlegung beim "User Name".


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

Ich habe bei Team 0 999 WU's gefaltet, danach 1 bei ATi und 1 bei Nvidia. Nun bin ich bei euch. Wie bekomme ich die orangene Hinterlegung denn weg?
Edith: Die orangene Markierung ist auch beim GPU Client. Mashine IDs sind verschieden.


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte die orange Unterlegung beim "User Name".



Die meinte ich auch.



Timmy99 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Team 0 999 WU's gefaltet, danach 1 bei ATi und 1 bei Nvidia. Nun bin ich bei euch. Wie bekomme ich die orangene Hinterlegung denn weg?
> Edith: Die orangene Markierung ist auch beim GPU Client. Mashine IDs sind verschieden.



Wenn in HFM.NET die Spalte "User Name" orange ist, gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen den Werten in der Konfiguration von HFM.NET und der der Folding-Clients. Da in Deinem Screen-Shot von HFM-NET Name und Team scheinbar korrekt sind, ist evtl. die Konfiguration in den *client.cfg* des GPU- und CPU-SMP-Clients noch nicht richtig eingetragen. Sollte bei Dir in beiden Client-Verzeichnissen so aussehen:


> *[settings]
> username=Timmy99
> team=70335*


Die Änderung gilt ab dem nächsten neuen Projekt für jeden Client.


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

> [settings]
> username=Timmy99
> team=70335
> passkey=121a9ed74e39********************
> ...


steht z.B beim SMP2 Client. Das ist korrekt eingetragen.
Habe probehalber mal die clients in HFM gelöscht und wieder hinzugefügt. Immernoch orange.

Edith: Fehler behoben und komplette config reingetan.


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2010)

Um das wegzubekommen muss man in HFM.NET einfach nur Username, -ID und Teamnummer eintragen.


----------



## Timmy99 (26. September 2010)

OK, habs gefixt bekommen. thx^^

Da kommt mir noch eine Frage auf: Warum ist die Uhrzeit im SMP Client falsch? Wegen der Zeitzone?


----------



## mattinator (26. September 2010)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Da kommt mir noch eine Frage auf: Warum ist die Uhrzeit im SMP Client falsch? Wegen der Zeitzone?



Die Zeiten (im Fahlog.txt / HFM.NET) sind bei allen Clients in UTC.


----------



## tom7 (27. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan mit viel Freude am Falten, frag mich aber ob es normal ist, dass die PPD der CPU zwischen ca. 2500 und 7000 Punkten schwanken. Auch innerhalb der gleichen WU gibts große Schwankungen. Außerdem ändern sich mit der Höhe der PPD meine Credits die mir im HFM angezeigt werden.

Die Punkte der GPU sind dagegen relativ konstant, schwanken nur im Bereich von ~1000PPD

Ich hab immer CPU + GPU zusammen laufen. Nebenher surf ich im Inet oder hab Office am laufen. Eigentl immer ähnlicher Last-Zustand.

Danke für Tipps


PS: Juhuu meine Signatur funktioniert und ich bin in den Top 1000


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. September 2010)

tom7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin momentan mit viel Freude am Falten, frag mich aber ob es normal ist, dass die PPD der CPU zwischen ca. 2500 und 7000 Punkten schwanken. Auch innerhalb der gleichen WU gibts große Schwankungen. Außerdem ändern sich mit der Höhe der PPD meine Credits die mir im HFM angezeigt werden.
> 
> ...



Dann Gratulation zur Top 1000 und ein faltfröhliches Willkommen !
So gänzlich ohne Hardwareangaben ist das leider nicht genau zu deuten. Bitte wirf die Daten mal in den Raum. Falls du eine ATI/AMD-Gpu werkeln lässt, so kann es sein, dass diese zu viel Cpu-Zeit, die der SMP-Client gebrauchen könnte, zum überleben abzwackt.


----------



## tom7 (27. September 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dann Gratulation zur Top 1000 und ein faltfröhliches Willkommen !
> So gänzlich ohne Hardwareangaben ist das leider nicht genau zu deuten. Bitte wirf die Daten mal in den Raum. Falls du eine ATI/AMD-Gpu werkeln lässt, so kann es sein, dass diese zu viel Cpu-Zeit, die der SMP-Client gebrauchen könnte, zum überleben abzwackt.



Danke fürs nette Willkommen *The Master of MORARE!
*
Ich hab einen QX9650@4Ghz und (im Moment noch) eine 8800GTS 512 (ebenfalls OC).
In den SMP Stettings hab ich eingestellt dass die CPU Last nur 95% betragen soll, damit für GPU und Rest noch bissl was übrig bleibt.

Danke für den Beitrag einstweilen, sind noch mehr Infos von Nöten?

Gruß

PS: Meine aktuelle SMP-WU läuft sogar mit 8000PPD!! Die davor mit 2500


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. September 2010)

tom7 schrieb:


> Danke fürs nette Willkommen *The Master of MORARE!
> *
> Ich hab einen QX9650@4Ghz und (im Moment noch) eine 8800GTS 512 (ebenfalls OC).
> In den SMP Stettings hab ich eingestellt dass die CPU Last nur 95% betragen soll, damit für GPU und Rest noch bissl was übrig bleibt.
> ...



Na das ist ja durchaus potente Hardware, jedoch gibt es einige SMP-WUs, die die Performanz des Ganzen stark beeinträchtigen. Ansonsten klingen die 8k PPD nach grünem Bereich.
Nenn uns doch einmal die WU-Nummern der Schlafmützen .
Die 95% Beschränkung kannst du ausschalten, es sei denn du hast vorher Probleme gehabt die Kiste schön kremig zu halten. Die Clients sind so schlau und regeln das von sich aus, zumal diese reinen %-Begrenzungen irgendwie verbuggt waren bei mir damals.
Der G80er sollte jedoch fünf- bis sechstausend PPD abwerfen.


----------



## tom7 (27. September 2010)

Die WU-Nummer der letzten Schlafmütze  müsste 6062 (Run 0, Clone 177, Gen 62) gewesen sein. Wie kannst du jetzt daran sehen ob die "lahm" war, oder nicht?

Danke für den Tipp, ich mach die 95%-Beschränkung aus. Probleme gabs damit (glaub ich) keine, hab das rein aus nem guten Gefühl gemacht 

Die 8800GTS 512 hat übrigens nicht der G80er, sondern den G92. Aber das nur so am Rande. Mit den GPU-PPDs bin ich ja ganz zufrieden, die liegen immer zw. 5200 und 6500. In 2 Wochen kommt aber ne neue Graka ins Haus *freu*

Danke nochmal, ich meld mich wieder.

Gruß


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. September 2010)

tom7 schrieb:


> Die WU-Nummer der letzten Schlafmütze  müsste 6062 (Run 0, Clone 177, Gen 62) gewesen sein. Wie kannst du jetzt daran sehen ob die "lahm" war, oder nicht?
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, ich mach die 95%-Beschränkung aus. Probleme gabs damit (glaub ich) keine, hab das rein aus nem guten Gefühl gemacht
> 
> ...



Ach die 512er xD... immer diese krummen Zahlen.
Bei meinem 5050e im Server liegt die WU im Mittelfeld. Mal auf dritte warten.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. September 2010)

faltet dein PC 24/7? Wenn nicht fällt der bonus nach den pausen natürlich ab, da dieser nach der schnelligkeit des fertigfaltens berechnet wird


----------



## Henninges (27. September 2010)

bei mir war das aber auch immer so, wenn ich den smp falten liess, dabei im netz war oder anderweitig beschäftigt, brachen die ppd's ein wie dünnes eis...


----------



## tom7 (27. September 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> faltet dein PC 24/7? Wenn nicht fällt der bonus nach den pausen natürlich ab, da dieser nach der schnelligkeit des fertigfaltens berechnet wird



Nein, nicht 24/7, aber schon immer mehrere Stunden, bzw den halben Tag. Die PPDs hab ich mir jetzt über mehrere Tage aufgeschrieben und verglichen. Und dabei hab ich mich über die großen Schwankungen gewundert..

Aber das mit dem Bonus für schnelles Fertigfalten ist n interessanter Hinweis. Noch gar nicht gewusst


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. September 2010)

Hi leute hab zur Zeit wieder ein Prob hab letztens mein PC neu aufgesetzt und irgendwie klappt das jetzt nichtmehr richtig mit dem SMP2 Client hab zwar alles richtig eingerichtet aber ich hab dauernd nur 800-1000ppd siehe Bild.

Normalerweise musste man ja früher die Instal.bat ausführen und das passwort zur Windowsanmeldung angeben damit das richtig geht aber das gibts ja anscheinend nimmer oder hab ich da was verpeilt?

CPU wird aber komplett ausgelastet.

Das passiert wie ich gerade bemerk aber auch nur wenn ich nicht am PC bin, mach ich was am PC wie im internet surfen gehen die PPD auch wieder hoch auf 4000-6000ppd.
Hab aber keine Stromsparmodis an im Bios und im Windows.

PS.lol selbst wenn ich COD4 zock hab ich 2500ppds???? was ist das?


----------



## RC Shad0w (27. September 2010)

hab gerade durch zufall das entdeckt:


Note: Please read the license agreement (Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe -license). F
urther
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

Using local directory for work files
4 cores detected
*Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.
*

--- Opening Log file [September 27 20:14:11 UTC]


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Folding\SMP
Executable: C:\Folding\SMP\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 4 -local -advmethods -forceasm

[20:14:15] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:14:17] - User name: RC_Shad0w (Team 70335)
[20:14:19] - User ID: 23FC9D4F7C90DFCD
[20:14:19] - Machine ID: 1
[20:14:19]
[20:14:20] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:14:20]
[20:14:20] + Processing work unit
[20:14:20] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[20:14:20] Core found.
[20:14:21] Working on queue slot 05 [September 27 20:14:21 UTC]
[20:14:22] + Working ...
[20:14:23]
[20:14:23] *------------------------------*
[20:14:23] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[20:14:24] Version 2.22 (Mar 12, 2010)
[20:14:25]
[20:14:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:14:25] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:14:33] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[20:14:33] - Not checking prior termination.
[20:14:34] - Expanded 1763321 -> 2249733 (decompressed 127.5 percent)
[20:14:34] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1763321 data_size=22
49733, decompressed_data_size=2249733 diff=0
[20:14:34] - Digital signature verified
[20:14:34]
[20:14:34] Project: 6063 (Run 0, Clone 72, Gen 161)
[20:14:35]
[20:14:35] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:14:35] Entering M.D.
[20:14:41] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
[20:20:35] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)


hat das was zu sagen oder ist das egal?


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2010)

*Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.*

Das ist eine Zeile die beim neuen SMP2-Clienten kommt
Irgendwo in den "Tiefen" des Programmes ist der wohl noch versteckt
Habe ich auch - bei den Neuen - scheint aber keinen (negativen) Einfluss zu haben


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2010)

Weiß keiner woran das liegen kann das ich so wenig ppds bekomme wenn ich nicht am pc bin?


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. September 2010)

bei einem war es der bildschirmschoner, der den pc verlangsamt hat. mehr weis ich allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2010)

Wie gesagt ich hab nix an weder Bildschirmschoner noch schaltet er sich auf standby genauso hab ich alle anderen stromsparmaßnahmen unter win7 abgeschalten. Im bios ist auch cpu-eist und c1e aus ebenso die anderen stromsparsachen.

Ich hab die gleiche Config wie vorm neu aufsetzen des system, nur irgendwas bockiert wenn ich nix am pc mach also die maus nicht bewege.

Komischerweiße rechnet er auch dann immer bissl rumm und die festplatte arbeitet. das war nach dem ersten mal win7 installieren auch nicht oder ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern.

aber ich hab das letzte mal eben irgendeine datei ausführen muss und dann den win anmeldenamen mit passwort angeben müssen, aber das scheint beim neuen smpclient nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## mattinator (28. September 2010)

Sieh mal in der Aufgabenplanung nach. Hört sich an, als ob dort ein Task eingetragen ist, welcher bei Inaktivität ausgeführt wird (z.B. Defrag, Viren-Scan o.Ä.).


----------



## T0M@0 (29. September 2010)

hört sich nach der automatischen indexierung der hdd an.... entweder mal abstellen, oder warten bis er fertig ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2010)

Habs gefunden es lag an irgendeiner Liveoptimierungsfunktion von Tuneup. Kann mich garnet errinern das ich die aktiviert habe aber egal jetzt läufts wieder wunderbar danke für die Tips.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2010)

Update: Erklärung zum SMP-Falten unter Linux hinzugefügt, danke an "The Master of MORARE".


----------



## CheGuarana (9. November 2010)

Ik hab da ma ne Frage.

Ich habe mir gerade auf einem Laptop zu Notfall-Lebenserhaltung des Lüfters den SMP Client installiert. Leider wird nur 50%, sprich ein Core ausgelastet.

Das -smp Tag ist dran und wird auch so angenommen. Läuft soweit alles sauber mit dem b4 Core - nur halt mit halber Leistung.

Tjo. Windows 7 64bit und der imStartpost verlinkte 6.30 Client.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. November 2010)

versuch mal -smp 2


----------



## Schmicki (9. November 2010)

Ey T0M@0, das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben! 
Das hört sich schwer nach Single-Core-WU an.
Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mit einem E8300. Erst mit -smp 2 hat er sich einen A3-WU gezogen. Leider direkt eine P6701, TPF = 26 Minuten


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2010)

@Toxy 
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden - obs was gebracht hat / was für eine WU du vorher und allenfalls nachher hattest

THX


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2010)

B4-Core ist ne Single-Core-WU. Ansonsten solltest du aber auch wissen, dass auf folding.stanford.edu immer die aktuelleren Clients zum Download bereitstehen .


----------



## davidof2001 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich bin nun auch einen Monat am Falten und habe vor kurzem noch mal den SMP Console Client installiert mit -smp in der Verknüpfung. Funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut alles. CPU macht @stock 3000ppd und OC@3,4 GHz ca 3800ppd. Die graka macht auch knappe 8000ppd, also kommt ganz gut was zusammen. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Deadline des smp Client. Das sind immer höchstens 48 Stunden und ich müsste die Ksite sehr lange laufen lassen um das einzuhalten. Kann man irgendwie sich WUs holen die eine längere Deadline haben oder sind die immer so knapp?
 Hatte vorher den Tray Client installiert und nix weiter eingestellt und die CPU lief immer bei 25% Auslastung (vermutlich weil nur ein Kern genutzt wurde) und die Deadline ließ mir bis zu 2 Wochen Zeit. 
Verfallen eigentlich die Punkte wenn man die Deadline überschreitet?


EDIT: Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin mit der Sig. Aber daran wird gearbeitet.
EDIT2: So, erledigt . Ich sag mal, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Punkte verfallen wenn die Deadline vorüber ist. Meldet der Client dann aber und verwirft die WU.
Was hast du denn für ne CPU? Mein Q6700 schafft die SMP-Units auch wenn der mal Nachts aus ist .


----------



## davidof2001 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe einen Q9550@ 3,4 GHz am laufen. Wobei ich eher @stock fahre weil ich die Spannung ganz schön anheben musste für die 3,4GHz. Also eher 2,83GHz. 
HFM sagt das er pro Prozent 7,30 Minuten braucht mit OC und ohne braucht er etwas über 10 Minuten. Der GPU Client braucht nur ca. 1 Minute. Das ist schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied. Ich musste den PC extra ein paar Stunden laufen lassen (da noch ohne OC Setting) damit er es rechtzeitig schafft.

EDIT: Ich hab grad nochmal gerechnet. Wenn ich OC durchlaufen lasse, braucht er fast 12 Stunden um eine WU zu schaffen. Ohne OC sind es sogar fast 17 Stunden. Das ist eigentlich nicht zu schaffen, wenn ich den PC nur nebenbei falten lasse und nicht extra dafür anmache. Und wenn ich zocke, was relativ häufig passiert, muss ich die clients eh ausschalten weil sonst die Performance einbricht.


----------



## tom7 (6. Dezember 2010)

hallo davidof2001,
wie viel spannung brauchst du denn für dein oc? ich hab auch einen yorkfield und hab für mein oc auf 4ghz 1,375v im bios eingestellt.
daraus resultiert (bei einer p6070 wu) eine tpf von 4:30-5:00 min und 8-9000 ppd.
deadline ist bei mir übrigens 3 tage.
gruß


----------



## davidof2001 (6. Dezember 2010)

Im BIOS habe ich glaube 1,26irgendwas eingestellt und das macht sich in der Temperatur ordentlich bemerkbar. Deswegen werde ich auch nicht weiter Takten. Auf Grund der Positionierung des Kühlers saugt er warme Luft von den faltenden Grakas an. 
Kann man einstellen welche WUs man bekommt? Zum Beispiel welche mit längerer deadline. 
Wegen den temps bin auch wieder auf stock gegangen und heute hat er ca 9 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Dezember 2010)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Kann man einstellen welche WUs man bekommt? Zum Beispiel welche mit längerer deadline.



Es gibt bis jetzt keine wirkliche Möglichkeit sich die WUs auszusuchen, die man zugewiesen bekommt.
Nur beim GPU3 Klienten kann man, zumindest momentan, die P6811 WUs vermeiden.
Mal sehen, was sich mit dem neuen Klienten tut, wenn er mal raus kommt...

Du musst schon das falten, was dir Stanford anbietet. Wie wir alle.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Nur beim GPU3 Klienten kann man, zumindest momentan, die P6811 WUs vermeiden.





Wie denn? Hab schon auf small und ohne -advmethods 

und bekomme die Drecks Dinger trotzdem (Achtung! Alliteration )


----------



## davidof2001 (6. Dezember 2010)

Bloß wie kommt es dann das ich nur 2 Tage Zeit habe und du zum beispiel 3. Das würde mir die Sache etwas einfacher machen.


----------



## Schmicki (6. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Wie denn? Hab schon auf small und ohne -advmethods



Genau so. Habe schon seit Wochen immer nur P6800 WUs bekommen.




davidof2001 schrieb:


> Bloß wie kommt es dann das ich nur 2 Tage Zeit habe und du zum beispiel 3



Die SMP2 WUs haben eine bevorzugte Deadline von 3, 4 oder 4,9 Tagen. Diese ist für alle gleich.


----------



## tom7 (6. Dezember 2010)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Im BIOS habe ich glaube 1,26irgendwas eingestellt und das macht sich in der Temperatur ordentlich bemerkbar. Deswegen werde ich auch nicht weiter Takten. Auf Grund der Positionierung des Kühlers saugt er warme Luft von den faltenden Grakas an.
> Kann man einstellen welche WUs man bekommt? Zum Beispiel welche mit längerer deadline.
> Wegen den temps bin auch wieder auf stock gegangen und heute hat er ca 9 Minuten gebraucht.



wenn ich mich nicht täusche liegt die standardspannung der yorkfields bei 1,25v. 1,26v ist daher absolut unbedenklich. selbst der boxed-kühler sollte das problemlos bewältigen. dass du auf deine temperaturen achtest ist schon richtig. wie hoch liegen die denn unter last? ich z.b. hab bis zu 60°.
will dich nicht zum oc überreden, nur zum falten 
gruß



ps: top 300 erreicht: jeeeeah!!


----------



## davidof2001 (6. Dezember 2010)

Nein nein. Mit OC hab ich überhaupt kein Problem. Es ist nur so, das ich mit meinem aktuellen Board (Asus Striker II Formula) echt Probleme hatte überhaupt zu ocen. Selbst 10 MHz mehr FSB und der ist verreckt. Mit meinem alten Board (Asus P5B Premium) ging er mit 1,15V auf die 3,4GHz. Also ist das Board schon recht zickig und anspruchsvoll was die Einstellungen angeht und diese 1,26irgendwas Vcore mir schon ziemlich hoch erscheinen. 
Die Temps liegen dann auch so bei 60°C am Heatspreader. Aber das ist auch schon fast die Obergrenze was ich an Temp zulassen wollen würde. Aber anders geht es halt nicht weil der CPU Kühler die Luft der faltenden Graka ansaugt und die ist ja schon gut vorgewärmt 


EDIT: Grad nochmal im BIOS das Setup für OC angeschaut. Eingestellte Vcore sind 1,3125 oder in der Gegend. Mit Everest ausgelesen sind Idle 1,30V und Last 1,26V. Das ist schon eine ganze Menge Saft wie ich finde. Vor allem die mSteigerung zu nonOC. Das ist die Vcore nämlich eingestellte 1,1000V (das niedrigste was geht) und ausgelesene 1,05V.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen, warum der SMP nicht alle Kerne Auslastet?
Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, warum der SMP nicht alle Kerne Auslastet?
> Wo ist der Fehler?


 
Da die WU 10013 keine SMP(2) ist werden auch nicht alle Kerne ausgelastet

nimm mal das -smp *8* raus (also nur -smp) und leere den Ordner (incl. dem FAHcore) - du weisst ja wie, oder??
Starte neu, lass ihn den Core neu runterladen und schau was passiert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja geht, wunderfein 

Problem war sicher das der direkt nen WU nach dem einrichten geholt hat, ohne das ich die flags gesetzt hatte -.-


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Passkey und mehreren SMP-Clienten:
Gelten die 10 "Start-WU's" für alle SMP, die mit dem gleichen Passkey falten oder muss jeder SMP für sich zuerst 10 "Start-WU's" falten bis er Bonuspunkte bekommt?


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab ihn wieder an geschmissen 

Macht es was aus wen ich beim SMP nicht big sondern normal in der cfg stehen habe!?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Passkey und mehreren SMP-Clienten:
> Gelten die 10 "Start-WU's" für alle SMP, die mit dem gleichen Passkey falten oder muss jeder SMP für sich zuerst 10 "Start-WU's" falten bis er Bonuspunkte bekommt?


Wenn die 10 einmal abgeliefert worden sind gelten die global .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn die 10 einmal abgeliefert worden sind gelten die global .


Aha, dann bekommt mein Faltserver also welche, sofern nicht alle schon weggeschmolzen sind bis er fertig ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2010)

@CrashStyle
Big Lohnt nur beim 24/7 falten, sonst gibts Probleme mit der Deadline.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @CrashStyle
> Big Lohnt nur beim 24/7 falten, sonst gibts Probleme mit der Deadline.


 
Zusatzbemerkung:
Mit deinem Prozessor würde es sich aber lohnen zu "*BIG*en" ....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2010)

Aber doch nur 24/7 oder?
Weil ich z.B. (Xeon W3520 @ 3,8GHz), lasse den Rechner Tagsüber falten und mache den nur nachts aus. Wären in summe etwa 14-16 Stunden am Tag. Lohnt sich da ein Big?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2010)

Nein, Lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber doch nur 24/7 oder?
> Weil ich z.B. (Xeon W3520 @ 3,8GHz), lasse den Rechner Tagsüber falten und mache den nur nachts aus. Wären in summe etwa 14-16 Stunden am Tag. Lohnt sich da ein Big?



So in etwa ist es bei mir auch der Fall, deshalb dachte ich mir für den CPU normal einzustellen und nur für die GPU Big zu wählen!?


CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Standeck (20. Dezember 2010)

*HALLO BITTE UM ANTWORT!!*

Ich hab jetzt den Clienten 6.30 installiert und nach Anleitung ausgeführt. Geht alles. Mit HFM sehe ich er ist jetzt 11% fertig mit der WU. 

Aber er nutzt nicht alle Kerne und Threads voll aus. Hab nur 9% CPU Last. PPD liegen aktuell bei 392. Aber das soll sich ja noch steigern nach 10 WU´s. Ist da alles richtig eingestellt oder hab ich was übersehen weil er nicht alle Ressourcen nutzt??

LG Standeck


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2010)

Parameter -smp nicht gesetzt?
Lösch mal die queue.dat und den Work-Ordner . 

IMMER ÜBER DIE VERKNÜPFUNG STARTEN .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist natürlich Mist.

Hau mal die 
	
	



```
-smp 8
```
-Flagge dazu.
Biste poste mal deine Flaggenkombo, welche du anhängst.


----------



## Standeck (20. Dezember 2010)

Die acht wird gefehlt haben. Moment ich probier das mal...

Edit: Hm, jetzt haben wir immerhin knappe 30% Last. Ich lass mal weiterlaufen.

Edit2: Soll ich den Work Ordner vielleicht nochmal löschen?

Flaggenkombo wie im Howto: -smp 8 -local -advmethods -forceasm -bigadv


----------



## nfsgame (20. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du denn nun dranhängen? -advmethods auch?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Immer diese krankfaltenden i7s .


----------



## Standeck (20. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt gehts. Allerdings nur mit 50 % Auslastung. Also ohne die vier Hyperthread´s. Aber ist ganz ok so, dann bleibt er etwas kühler. Hab den Work Ordner nochmal geleert.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das so weitergeht . Poste doch einmal deine gesetzten Flaggen.


----------



## Standeck (20. Dezember 2010)

Habe ich doch schon!

Guck mal auf meinen vorletzten Post.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Hm,  dann weiß ich grad auch nicht weiter.
Um das mit den Flags zu klären ... da bin ich halt 
	
	



```
Codeflag
```
-Fetischist .


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Standeck (20. Dezember 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hm,  dann weiß ich grad auch nicht weiter.
> Um das mit den Flags zu klären ... da bin ich halt
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist das wohl


```
-geklärt
```


Also muss ich hinter 
	
	



```
-smp
```
 die Anzahl der Kerne bzw. Threads angeben oder?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Exakt.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2010)

Hilfe, bei mir funktioniert  der FahCore a3 nicht mehr 

FahLog:
[20:02:41] Verifying core Core_a3.fah...
[20:02:41] Signature is VALID
[20:02:41] 
[20:02:41] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a3.exe
[20:02:42] Decompressed FahCore_a3.exe (9325056 bytes) successfully
[20:02:47] + Core successfully engaged
[20:02:47] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[20:02:59] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[20:02:59] Cleaning up work directory
[20:02:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:02:59] Passkey found
[20:02:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:03:01] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[20:03:01] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:03:01] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:03:02] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[20:03:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:03:09] Passkey found
[20:03:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:03:10] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[20:03:10] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:03:10] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:03:11] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[20:03:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:03:30] Passkey found
[20:03:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:03:31] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[20:03:31] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:03:31] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:03:32] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[20:03:55] + Attempting to get work packet
[20:03:55] Passkey found
[20:03:55] - Connecting to assignment server
[20:03:56] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[20:03:56] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[20:03:56] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:03:58] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

Nö, das ist nur ne unterbrochene Verbindung zum Server. 
Einfach Client neustarten und warten bis er sich wieder Arbeit holt. Was anderes steht im Log auch nicht .


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö, das ist nur ne unterbrochene Verbindung zum Server.
> Einfach Client neustarten und warten bis er sich wieder Arbeit holt. Was anderes steht im Log auch nicht .


habe ich schon mehrfach ausprobiert, sogar SMP neu installiert

edit:Speichertakt von 1666 auf 1600 gestellt und FahCore a3 hängt sich nicht mehr auf


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag ja das die Verbindung zum server unterbrochen ist. Daran hilft neuinstallieren nichts wenn der Server down is..............


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage zum smp Client. Nachdem der "normale" Client doch recht langsam war, da er nicht mehrere Kerne unterstützt, habe ich den smp2 Client nach der Anleitung installiert. Dieser startet auch wunderbar, holt sich sein Projekt (6702) ab und nutzt die CPU bis zur Maximallast. Allerdings wirkt es so, als würde es sich nichts tun. 
Als letzten Log Eintrag habe ich Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
Es gibt keine weiteren Schritte, obwohl die CPU, wie gesagt, auf Vollast läuft.

Ist es normal, dass sich lange nichts tut oder passt da bei mir etwas nicht?


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Januar 2011)

ist normal braucht lange für´n prozent.
Ist auch ehr was für 4+ kerne.


----------



## Perseus88 (2. Januar 2011)

Beim X6 9min fürn Prozent.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2011)

Trymon schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum smp Client. Nachdem der "normale" Client doch recht langsam war, da er nicht mehrere Kerne unterstützt, habe ich den smp2 Client nach der Anleitung installiert. Dieser startet auch wunderbar, holt sich sein Projekt (6702) ab und nutzt die CPU bis zur Maximallast. Allerdings wirkt es so, als würde es sich nichts tun.
> Als letzten Log Eintrag habe ich Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
> Es gibt keine weiteren Schritte, obwohl die CPU, wie gesagt, auf Vollast läuft.
> 
> Ist es normal, dass sich lange nichts tut oder passt da bei mir etwas nicht?



Hi

ich gehe Mal davon aus das du mit den 4200+ Faltest,
Die 6702er Wu´s sind sehr Groß die Brauchen z.b. auf ein Quad Core schon 22h und auf dein X2 würde ich mal von einer TPF: von 45min+ Ausgehen, wen du nicht 24h faltest wirst du kaum die deadline Schaffen.
selbst ein Q6600 braucht mit OC noch 14min pro Frame
Hatte auch zum testen mal mein 4600+ X2 am laufen mit SMP2 der kommt auf ca. 800PPD bei 70Watt Stromverbrauch, ist einfach nicht Rentabel in Anbetracht des Stromverbrauchs.


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info. Dann heißt es Geduld haben und bei Gelegenheit aufrüsten. Wird eh mal Zeit dafür. Ein Phenom 955 kostet ja nicht mehr die Welt und der passt auf mein Board noch drauf.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2011)

Trymon schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Dann heißt es Geduld haben und bei Gelegenheit aufrüsten. Wird eh mal Zeit dafür. Ein Phenom 955 kostet ja nicht mehr die Welt und der passt auf mein Board noch drauf.



Wen du Kostengünstig Falten möchtest und den rechner nicht 24/7 Laufen lassen willst würde ich dir zum kauf einer GTS450 Raten.
die Bringt 9500PPD! bei gerade mal so viel Stromverbrauch wie deine 9600GT
Aber mit den Phenom 955 kanst du sicher auch so um die 4000-5000PPD machen je nach OC


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

Das endgültige Ziel ist es ja einen Rechner zu haben, der einigermaßen auch zum Spielen geeignet ist und zusätzlich auch noch Falten kann. Bei Benutzung im Hintergrund mit niedriger Priorität und ansonsten im Leerlauf unter Volllast.
Zum einen soll die Grafikkarte dabei Arbeiten und auch die CPU.
Aber meine Frage ist ja schon beantwortet, dass es so lange dauert liegt einzig an der trägen CPU, welche ich zur Zeit habe und es ist kein Fehler meinerseits im System.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Trymon schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum smp Client. Nachdem der "normale" Client doch recht langsam war, da er nicht mehrere Kerne unterstützt, habe ich den smp2 Client nach der Anleitung installiert. Dieser startet auch wunderbar, holt sich sein Projekt (6702) ab und nutzt die CPU bis zur Maximallast. Allerdings wirkt es so, als würde es sich nichts tun.
> Als letzten Log Eintrag habe ich Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
> Es gibt keine weiteren Schritte, obwohl die CPU, wie gesagt, auf Vollast läuft.
> 
> Ist es normal, dass sich lange nichts tut oder passt da bei mir etwas nicht?


So als kleiner Vergleichswert:
Mein Grosser AMD X6 1090t (3,7GHz OC) braucht pro % 9min 16s.
In meinem kleinen Faltserver werkelt ein Intel Celeron SU2300 (1,6GHz OC), der braucht pro % 51min. Lohnd sich natürlich auch nur weil es ein 10W-CPU ist und er 24/7 falten kann, sonst wären die Deadlines kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mittlerweile genaueres sagen. Ein 1% dauert bei mir mit dem 4200+ 1 Stunde und 5 Minuten. Mittlerweile habe ich ja ein Prozent und HFM.NET meldet eine voraussichtliche Dauer von 4 Tagen 11 Stunden und 23 Minuten.
Der smp Client nutzt zwar im Vergleich zum normalen die volle Leitung der CPU aber mir scheint, dass dem Client auch größere Pakete zugewiesen werden und damit werden die PPT wohl wieder ziemlich relativiert.
So betrachtet lohnt sich der wohl kaum wirklich für mich. Da fahre ich besser mit dem Standard Client und zusätzlich dem GPU Client.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich empfehle dir zwei Standart-Clienten (pro Kern einer) laufen zu lassen, so kannst du die CPU auch zu 100% auslasten.


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

Das werde ich auch machen. Der smp lohnt sich erst, wenn die die CPU aufgerüstet habe. Vorher ist das nur Vergeudung von Ressourcen.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2011)

Trymon schrieb:


> Ich kann mittlerweile genaueres sagen. Ein 1% dauert bei mir mit dem 4200+ 1 Stunde und 5 Minuten. Mittlerweile habe ich ja ein Prozent und HFM.NET meldet eine voraussichtliche Dauer von 4 Tagen 11 Stunden und 23 Minuten.
> Der smp Client nutzt zwar im Vergleich zum normalen die volle Leitung der CPU aber mir scheint, dass dem Client auch größere Pakete zugewiesen werden und damit werden die PPT wohl wieder ziemlich relativiert.
> So betrachtet lohnt sich der wohl kaum wirklich für mich. Da fahre ich besser mit dem Standard Client und zusätzlich dem GPU Client.



in deinen Fall lohnt sich SMP2 leider nicht, der einzig Vorteil wäre das es Bonus Punkte beim SMP2 gibt aber erst nach 10 abgeschlossenen WU´s.
dan bringt so eine 6702er Wu je nach CPU und Takt um die 5000Credits.

Kannst auch 2 Client´s laufen lassen auf dein CPU dan wird er ausgelastet und es kommen wenigstens etwas mehr punkte dabei raus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Ihr ward ein bisschen schneller als ich beim Ändern meiner Post. 

Aber, wie gesagt, 2 Standart-Clienten installieren, dann wird deine CPU auch zu 100% ausgelastet.


----------



## acer86 (2. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir zwei Standart-Clienten (pro Kern einer) laufen zu lassen, so kannst du die CPU auch zu 100% auslasten.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ihr ward ein bisschen schneller als ich beim Ändern meiner Post.
> 
> Aber, wie gesagt, 2 Standart-Clienten installieren, dann wird deine CPU auch zu 100% ausgelastet.



Ja

Hätte mal Aktualisieren sollen bevor ich antworte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Oder ich.


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

Habe ich doch mittlerweile schon. Der SMP ist zwar noch bereit für eine bessere CPU doch im Moment falten Zwei Prozesse auf getrennt zugewiesenen Kernen und dazu noch die GPU. Da kommt auch etwas zusammen. Punkte sind ja am Ende nur nebensächlich. Hauptsächlich kommt es darauf an, dass am Ende vielleicht sogar etwas nützliches aus unsrer gemeinsamen Arbeit entsteht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich schau's so an: Der Punkte-/Rangwettberwerb ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, weil jede WU die dadurch mehr erfaltet wird, kommt der Wissenschaft zu Gute.


----------



## Trymon (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn es danach ginge, müsste ich die Firmenserver nutzen, was ich leider nicht darf. Ich sage nur 13 Server zu je 64 Kernen. Aber lassen wir das. Wird nun zu sehr OT.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee ist sicher ganz froh, dass du das nicht darfst. 
Die würden die SMP-BIG-WU's wegmampfen wie nicht's.


----------



## Trymon (3. Januar 2011)

Als SMP Test für die Big-WUs wäre das sicher genial. Dann würde man mal sehen, was machbar ist und wie schnell das weggearbeitet werden kann.
Dabei sind das nur die großen Server, die "kleinen" dazu genommen sind es 70 Maschinen. Für das Team wäre das perfekt, für Bumblebee nicht so gut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass man für die BIG-WU's 8 (8 echte oder 4 echte + 4 virtuelle) Kerne braucht. 
Die Leistung meines 1090t würde sicher reichen.


----------



## Trymon (3. Januar 2011)

Man kann nicht alles haben. Leider, sonst hätte ich so einiges mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2011)

Naja, vielleicht überlegt es sich ja AMD nochmal und die Bulldozer passen doch auf die AM3-Steckplätze. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumblebee ist sicher ganz froh, dass du das nicht darfst.
> 
> Die würden die SMP-BIG-WU's wegmampfen wie nicht's.



Nö

Richtig ist:


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumblebee wäre sicher ganz froh wenn du das dürftest.
> Es würde dann nicht so viel Faltleistung auf ihm lasten und er könnte etwas kürzer treten ohne das schlechte Gefühl zu haben, dass er das Team im Stich lässt
> Die würden die SMP-BIG-WU's wegmampfen wie nicht's.



Ich weiss, mein lieber Meier, dass du es als Witz gemeint hattest; so ist es auch angekommen
Aber ich musste die Gelegenheit ergreifen es mal wieder deutlich zu sagen


----------



## Trymon (3. Januar 2011)

Leider kann ich dich da nicht entlasten. Aber ich kann durchaus dein Verantwortungsdenken verstehen.
Würdest du plötzlich aufhören, würde das Team ganz schön abrutschen. Es ist ja schon beachtlich was du täglich an WUs bearbeitest.


----------



## Perseus88 (7. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass man für die BIG-WU's 8 (8 echte oder 4 echte + 4 virtuelle) Kerne braucht.
> Die Leistung meines 1090t würde sicher reichen.



Laut den Jungs hier :[Windows 7] Setting up -BigAdv for AMD X6 Processors - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net  nicht.


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2011)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Laut den Jungs hier :[Windows 7] Setting up -BigAdv for AMD X6 Processors - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net  nicht.



Netter "Hardware-Patch", der wine einfach zu sagen, sie hätte 8 CPU-Kerne.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

Wäre natürlich interessant herauszufinden wieviele PPD das gepatchte generiert


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2011)

Nen Kumpel (endgegner hier im Forum) legt sich bald nen 1090T zu, dann werd ich mich da mal einnisten .


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Januar 2011)

Kann man der vm nicht einfach 8 kerne zuweisen und den wine quatsch weglassen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

Sie quatschen ab Post-Nr.33 über PPD's.

Der eine sagt beim 1090t 4GHz 14-15kPPD ohne WU-Angabe.

Der ander sagt beim 1055t 4GHz 20-24kPPD beim P2686.

Falls das stimmt könnte man es direkt noch überlegen. 

Noch ein Auszug:

OS : Native Linux (Ubuntu 10.04 x64)
WU : P2686 (R8, C1, G15)
Average TPF : 37:17
Average PPD : 27,053
Credit : 69,724
Total time : 2 days, 14 hours, 10 minutes
CPU : 1090T / 4.11 GHz
RAM : 4GB 1600 MHz / 9-9-9-24
Other clients : None


----------



## mattinator (7. Januar 2011)

Zuweisen kannst'e, aber haben tut'se net.


----------



## Perseus88 (7. Januar 2011)

Hab das hier gefunden:


Und zwar hier:AMD X6 bigadv testers wanted - Page 4 - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

Sie quatschen ab Post-Nr.33 über PPD's.

Der eine sagt beim 1090t 4GHz 14-15kPPD ohne WU-Angabe.

Der ander sagt beim 1055t 4GHz 20-24kPPD beim P2686.

Noch ein Auszug:

OS : Native Linux (Ubuntu 10.04 x64)
WU : P2686 (R8, C1, G15)
Average TPF : 37:17
Average PPD : 27,053
Credit : 69,724
Total time : 2 days, 14 hours, 10 minutes
CPU : 1090T / 4.11 GHz
RAM : 4GB 1600 MHz / 9-9-9-24
Other clients : None

Falls das stimmt könnte man es direkt noch überlegen.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn das echt stimmt werd ich das auch testen 

Meiner läuft aber nur mit 3,6Ghz. Ob das reicht?


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich falte gerade eine big wu 

Mal abwarten ob er die deadlines schafft und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Schmicki (8. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ich falte gerade eine big wu



Gib mal einen Zwischenstand. Wie läuft es mit der Big-WU? Das wäre natürlich der Knaller, wenn das gut funktionieren würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Gib mal einen Zwischenstand. Wie läuft es mit der Big-WU? Das wäre natürlich der Knaller, wenn das gut funktionieren würde.


 
Darauf bin ich auch - wie oben geschrieben - sehr interessiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2011)

Interessiert mich auch brennend.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

Hab auch mal umgestellt .
Bekomme aber noch keine Big-WUs . TOM@O, Wieviel RAM hast du in deinem Maschinchen?

Glaube es klappt jetzt.

JAP!


----------



## Schmicki (8. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit der TPF aus? Kann man die Deadline einhalten?

Hoi, was sehe ich denn da? PCGH_Carsten faltet wieder mit.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Januar 2011)

ich schaffe die deadline mit 3,7Ghz leider nicht  (ppd sind nur ca. 2000 bei einer TPF von über 1 St. und 4 Minuten)

@The Master of MORARE: Siehts bei dir auch so aus? Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich schaffe die deadline mit 3,7Ghz leider nicht  (ppd sind nur ca. 2000 bei einer TPF von über 1 St. und 4 Minuten)
> 
> @The Master of MORARE: Siehts bei dir auch so aus? Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?



Hab bei 4GHz eine TPF von etwa 49,3 Minuten und somit eine PPD von 17,6k.
Ist ein P2684.

Weiterhin fällt mir auf, dass der Windowscore allein ohne Wine das System besser auslastet als der native Linuxclient.

Jedoch ist Wine leicht verbuggt. Der Output sieht grässlich aus.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Januar 2011)

der output ist bei mir auch so gräßlich, dachte schon dass es daran liegt... auf 4Ghz möchte ich nicht gehen, da muss ich kräftig die Vcore hochsetzen


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2011)

@The Master of MORARE
Da hast du aber gerade die blödeste Big-WU erwischt, die 2684er brauchen im Vergleich mit *allen* anderen grossen gute 10-15min/Frame länger.
Deine TPF von 49min ist somit sehr gut für diese WU, viel schneller ist mein i7 bei 3,8GHz auch nicht.

@T0M@0
Du hast nicht auch zufällig ein 2684er Projekt bekommen?


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Januar 2011)

ne, war p6900


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @The Master of MORARE
> Da hast du aber gerade die blödeste Big-WU erwischt, die 2684er brauchen im Vergleich mit *allen* anderen grossen gute 10-15min/Frame länger.
> Deine TPF von 49min ist somit sehr gut für diese WU, viel schneller ist mein i7 bei 3,8GHz auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Na das war ja wieder klar XD.
Dann lohnt es sich doch einen auf "-bigadv" zu machen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Na das war ja wieder klar XD.
> Dann lohnt es sich doch einen auf "-bigadv" zu machen .


Aber auch wieder nur bei den 24/7 Faltern und zu allem Übel mit 4GHz mit rund 120W Mehrverbrauch. 
Tom bringt es ja mit 3,7GHz nicht hin. 

Also leider nicht's für mich.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .... und zu allem Übel mit 4GHz mit rund 120W Mehrverbrauch.
> Also leider nicht's für mich.


 
Da sprichst du (leider) *genau* den springenden Punkt an

Gerade so ein MEGA-Falter wie ich muss sich (irgendwann/gezwungenermassen) auch mal Gedanken um die Kosten machen
Und er muss sich fragen ob er (um beim konkreten Beispiel zu bleiben) wirklich seine 1090er "hochquälen" will um etwas mehr für die Wissenschaft zu tun oder ob es nur um sein persönliches Prestige geht

Ich für mich entscheide mich auch für weniger Stromverbrauch


----------



## mihapiha (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nach längerer Zeit wieder begonnen mit dem SMP2 zu falten. Und jetzt bekomme ich wieder diese mickrigen WUs. Gibt es irgendeinen Weg dies zu umgehen? Ich falte mit einem Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz. Das wären mit den größeren WUs rund 70k PPD... mit den kleinen sind es gerade einmal 35k.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich habe nach längerer Zeit wieder begonnen mit dem SMP2 zu falten. Und jetzt bekomme ich wieder diese mickrigen WUs. Gibt es irgendeinen Weg dies zu umgehen? Ich falte mit einem Core i7 980X @ 4.4 GHz. Das wären mit den größeren WUs rund 70k PPD... mit den kleinen sind es gerade einmal 35k.


 
Definiere "klein" und "grösser" bitte

Meinst du 
- "normale" SMP(2)
- "Pseudo-Big's"
- *BIG*-WU's


----------



## mihapiha (21. Januar 2011)

kleine SMP2 WUs sind für mich jene die weniger als 500 Punkte bei Abschluss einbringen
Also die P6061, P6064 etc.

Normal wären die P6701 oder P6702er mit etwas unter 1000 Punkten, und die großen WUs die für meinen Takt und meine CPU "normal" sein müssten, wären die P6900er mit etwas unter 9000 Punkten. 

Ich hatte bisher eine dieser normalen WUs sonst nur kleine, und vermisse nun seid einiger Zeit die Großen....

Ich benutze die -smp -bigadv und -advmethods tags...

die Config, ist auf "low", und 100% Auslastung fixiert.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. Januar 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich benutze die -smp -bigadv und -advmethods tags...
> 
> die Config, ist auf "low", und 100% Auslastung fixiert.



ich bekomme "bigwus" nur wenn ich advmethods aus der zeile rausnehme.
tipp hab ich in nem anderen thread vor ner woche bekommen.

mfg


----------



## mihapiha (21. Januar 2011)

werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. danke!

Weitere Tipps sind willkommen. Vielleicht fällt jemanden sonst noch was ein...
Kann ja sein dass es nicht funktioniert


EDIT:

Toll hat funktioniert. Danke nochmal Eine P2692er ist im Faltprozess...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Toll hat funktioniert. Danke nochmal Eine P2692er ist im Faltprozess...


 
Na dafür gibt es doch gleich mal ein 

Randnotiz: Du faltest mit Passkey - oder??


----------



## mihapiha (21. Januar 2011)

selbstverständlich. Ich habe mir noch einen 2600K dazu bestellt. Sollte ende nächster Woche stehen und falten. Dazu hätte ich aber noch eine Frage: Macht es hinsichtlich PPD Unterschiede ob ich WinXP oder Win7 nutze?


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2011)

Beim gleichzeitigen Falten von CPU-SMP2- und (2x) GPU2-Client lief mit meinem Sys Windows XP effizienter. Der CPU-Load der GPU2-Clients war wesentlich geringer als jetzt unter Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## mihapiha (22. Januar 2011)

Meine Core i7 980X CPU ist im Idealfall fähig 70k PPD mir einzubringen, die vier Grafikkarten schaffen 55k PPD. Ich werde jetzt über die nächste Woche testen wie ich die meisten PPD einfahren kann. Zunächst werde ich einmal meine CPU für 2 Tage falten lassen, dann werden sich die vier GPU clients anschließen. Zur Zeit ist die CFG auf "low" gesetzt und die Priorität liegt bei der CPU. Ich bin daher gespannt wie viele GPU PPD sich ausgehen werden. Ende der Woche werde ich das Ganze noch mal ändern und die CFG auf "idle" setzten um meinen GPUs den Vorrang zu geben. 80k PPD waren dann mit den kleinen WUs drin. Vielleicht sind's mit der großen über 100k. 

Aber meine Frage hinsichtlich WinXP oder Win7 richtet sich für meinen Neuerwerb. Der 2600K wird für einige Zeit falten (und zwar alleine ohne zusätzliche Last) und da wollte ich wissen ob man hinsichtlich 64bit PPD verliert mit WinXP....


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Meine Core i7 980X CPU ist im Idealfall fähig 70k PPD mir einzubringen, die vier Grafikkarten schaffen 55k PPD. Ich werde jetzt über die nächste Woche testen wie ich die meisten PPD einfahren kann. Zunächst werde ich einmal meine CPU für 2 Tage falten lassen, dann werden sich die vier GPU clients anschließen. Zur Zeit ist die CFG auf "low" gesetzt und die Priorität liegt bei der CPU. Ich bin daher gespannt wie viele GPU PPD sich ausgehen werden. Ende der Woche werde ich das Ganze noch mal ändern und die CFG auf "idle" setzten um meinen GPUs den Vorrang zu geben. 80k PPD waren dann mit den kleinen WUs drin. Vielleicht sind's mit der großen über 100k.


 
Zuerst einmal eine grundsätzliche Frage....
Bist du sicher, dass dein zweiter Vorname nicht "Bumblebee" ist?? - Wenn ich das so lese kommt mir etwas der Verdacht 

Was du da anreissen willst bringt der Wissenschaft und dem Team einen ordentlichen Schubser - dafür ein 




mihapiha schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage hinsichtlich WinXP oder Win7 richtet sich für meinen Neuerwerb. Der 2600K wird für einige Zeit falten (und zwar alleine ohne zusätzliche Last) und da wollte ich wissen ob man hinsichtlich 64bit PPD verliert mit WinXP....


 
Ich glaube, dass ein SB-System unter WIN_XP-SP3 (32bit) problemlos funktionieren wird/würde

Persönlich würde/werde ich es aber auf jeden Fall mit WIN7 (64bit) kombinieren
Speichermanagement und und und sind einfach wesentlich besser/moderner; SSD's ohne Anstände einbaubar etc.


----------



## mihapiha (22. Januar 2011)

Ok, das "low" System bringt absolut gar nichts. Die CPU ist zwar so belastet dass noch immer rund 68k PPD drin wären, aber die 4 GPUs schaffen nur 10k PPD zusammen... damit wäre man im ideal Fall also bei rund 80k PPD.

Da ich weiß, dass mit "idle" die 85K PPD mit den kleinen WUs drin sind, werde ich es nach dem Abschluss dieser WU (8955 Punkte 20:55 min per Frame) mit "idle" versuchen. Aber zunächst möchte ich dass mein Rechner das fertig faltet. Schon fast 26h um und es ist noch immer nicht fertig! Nur 75% bisher 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit WinXP testen, da ich noch WinXP Lizenzen habe, ich aber für Win7 welche kaufen müsste.... 

Und ich habe keinen zweiten Mittelnahmen von dem ich was wüsste. Aber 140k PPD ist ja nicht soooo viel. Ich kenne da einige die mehr drauf haben. Die verdienen Respekt, da nur mit GPUs gefaltet wird... Ich bin mit meinen 80k ganz gut dabei, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit einem Spielerechner falte


----------



## mihapiha (23. Januar 2011)

Wie erwartet. Mit meinem Rechner sind 100k PPD drin. Mehr geht halt nicht. 
Ist aber auch nicht ganz ohne. Mit dem zweit-Rechner kommen dann hoffentlich noch mal 50k aufgrund der 2600er CPU dazu...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)

CPU läuft aber alles andere als Optimal . Da hab ich heute schon Ganz andere Werte gesehen (24k mit nem 3,8GHz i7 920, 85k mit dem Dual-E5620-Sys @ 3,6GHz).


----------



## mihapiha (23. Januar 2011)

Na da waren auch keine 4 GPUs mit von der Partie, oder doch?
Meine TFP Zahl ist von 19:50 Minuten auf 26:20 gestiegen. Dass ist doch nicht soooo schlecht oder?
Immerhin beziehe ich von den Grafikkarten meine 60k PPD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. Januar 2011)

Angenommen du würdest ne Big-WU durchkauen solltest du trotzdem auf mehr als 16k PPD durch die CPU kommen. Und die 16k mein ich nur weil das ein 1090T @ OC mindestens abwirft. Da solltest du drüberliegen

Poste bitte nochmal deine Flags!

Hinter das 
	
	



```
-smp
```
 muss die 12 als Angabe der zu nutzenden Threads dahinter.

Also 
	
	



```
-smp 12
```


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

In dem "kleinen" mit dem i7 920 saßen drei faltende Grakas (2x GTX470, GTS250).


----------



## acer86 (24. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In dem "kleinen" mit dem i7 920 saßen drei faltende Grakas (2x GTX470, GTS250).



Hi @ nfsgame

Hab auch vor ein Rechner zubauen mit max. 3 Grafikkarten, wie weit bricht bei den i7 920 "kleinen" die PPD´s ein von der BigWu?

soll nur als anhalt´s punkt sein ob ich mit den 3 Karten bei win Vista 64bit nicht zufiel PPD bei den CPU verliere


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn man mit PrecessLasso die Prio fixt bricht da gar nix ein .


----------



## Muschkote (24. Januar 2011)

@mihapiha
Hallo, seitdem ich bei mir eine 2. GTX460 eingebaut habe, ging die ppd der BigWus ganz schön runter. Die mögen es gar nicht, wenn Sie größeren Schwankungen ausgesetzt werden. Ich falte seitdem mit mit dem Zusatz "-smp 7" auf meinem i7 920 @3.8GHz um den GPUs Luft zu lassen.
Probier doch mal bei Dir "-smp 11" aus, würde mich interessieren was da für Resultate zustande kommen.


----------



## mihapiha (25. Januar 2011)

Muschkote schrieb:


> @mihapiha
> Hallo, seitdem ich bei mir eine 2. GTX460 eingebaut habe, ging die ppd  der BigWus ganz schön runter. Die mögen es gar nicht, wenn Sie größeren  Schwankungen ausgesetzt werden. Ich falte seitdem mit mit dem Zusatz  "-smp 7" auf meinem i7 920 @3.8GHz um den GPUs Luft zu lassen.
> Probier doch mal bei Dir "-smp 11" aus, würde mich interessieren was da für Resultate zustande kommen.




Guter Tipp. Scheint gut zu funktionieren. Danke dafür!


----------



## mihapiha (30. Januar 2011)

Ok SandyBridge PC ist am falten. 

Guggst du hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die PPD von dem Ding sind trotz 4.91 GHz (!!) noch immer mickrig im Vergleich zum 980X @ 4.26 GHz mit 4 GPU Clienten. Ich habe die GTX 570 im 2600K Rechner noch nicht belastet, aber plane dies nach dem Wochenende zu tun, und so hoffentlich über die 100k PPD grenze zu kommen. Zur Zeit geht es mit 86k PPD dahin:

mihapiha - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2011)

Und wieso faltest du immernoch fürs falsche TEAM!?


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Januar 2011)

Ein Spion!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und wieso faltest du immernoch fürs falsche TEAM!?


 
Weil er uns schon mag - aber die anderen mag er mehr ....

Nee - er hatte doch mal was davon geschrieben wie und warum er sich aufteilt


----------



## alexander@alexander (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin seit ca. 6 Monaten ein fleißiger Mitleser und bedanke mich für die tollen How-To's .
Nun habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen, denn SMP2 Clienten zu installieren (hatte vorher nur den Tray Client + den GPU Client für meine Ati 545V mobile ).
Ich habe die Version 6.30 runtergeladen und entpackt, eine Verknüpfung erstellt und dann alles schön konfiguriert. 
Als ich nun den Client gestartet habe, kam nun diese Meldung, mit der ich nichts anfangen kann:

Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.    

Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Der Client zieht sich nach dieser Meldung eine WU und faltet fleißig.
Hat dieses "mpiexec" irgendwelchen Einfluss auf das Falten? 

Gruss alexander


----------



## acer86 (30. Januar 2011)

alexander@alexander schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich bin seit ca. 6 Monaten ein fleißiger Mitleser und bedanke mich für die tollen How-To's .
> Nun habe ich mich endlich durchgerungen, denn SMP2 Clienten zu installieren (hatte vorher nur den Tray Client + den GPU Client für meine Ati 545V mobile ).
> ...


Hi erst mal und willkommen im Team

Hast du Vista drauf?

hab das auch auf mein Vista PC drin stehen hat aber keine Auswirkung auf´s Falten kannst du allso getrost ignorieren


----------



## alexander@alexander (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo acer86,

hab's völlig vergessen: Win 7 Home Premium. (Hab noch was vergessen: 64 Bit).
Ist ein kleines neues Notebook weil mein altes das Zeitliche gesegnet hat (warum wohl).

Gruss alexander


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2011)

alexander@alexander schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> 
> ...


 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und ein Danke für deinen Einsatz

Zu deiner Frage

"Der Befehl "mpiexec" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden" ist ein übriggebliebenes Fragment aus älteren (komplizierteren) Zeiten des Faltens und wir wohl in einer überarbeiteten Version nicht mehr auftauchen

Auf die Funktion/Faltleistung hat es (glücklicherweise) gar keinen Einfluss


----------



## alexander@alexander (30. Januar 2011)

@Bumblebee

danke dir, hab' schon gedacht ich hätte irgendwo Mist gebaut.

Gruss alexander


----------



## mihapiha (31. Januar 2011)

Ich bin halt Moderator im anderen Team, und außerdem ist das "falsche Team" auch wirklich klein... 
Für das tolle SMP2 Turtorial und die Unterstützung hier habe ich versprochen dass ich ein paar 100k Punkte hier lasse, an das ich mich auch gehalten haben. 

Ich dachte mein Versprechen gehalten zu haben


----------



## Henninges (31. Januar 2011)

mach dir doch keine "platte" mihapiha...wichtig ist doch letztendlich was für die wissenschaft zu tun, und nicht vordergründig für welches team...

klar...hier tipps abgreifen ist eine sache...dafür aber den 70335er ein paar 100k ppd zu schenken eine andere... (;

darf öfter passieren... ((:


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2011)

Ich seh das wie Henni - ganz klar
Falls du wieder mal ein paar Punkte hast mit denen du nichts anzufangen weisst - wir sind hier und nehmen sie gerne


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2011)

Okay, dann Sorry. Hab ich wohl irgendwie ausm Kopf verdrängt , man möge mir verzeihen .


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2011)

Es ist echt komisch: Schaffe  hier beim SMP2 Clienten nie diese 10000+ PPD von denen alle immer reden. Krieg für die aktuelle WU 2200 Punkte oder so.

Hab aber alles korrekt eingegeben. Auch den Passkey, Name usw. Auch sonst hab ich alles konfiguriert wie es sein soll. Aber irgendwas stimmt da wohl nicht. Prozi ist ein X6 1055T auf 3.2 Ghz.

Hab auch schon weit mehr als 10 Wu´s gefaltet.


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

Standeck schrieb:


> Es ist echt komisch: Schaffe  hier beim SMP2 Clienten nie diese 10000+ PPD von denen alle immer reden. Krieg für die aktuelle WU 2200 Punkte oder so.
> 
> Hab aber alles korrekt eingegeben. Auch den Passkey, Name usw. Auch sonst hab ich alles konfiguriert wie es sein soll. Aber irgendwas stimmt da wohl nicht. Prozi ist ein X6 1055T auf 3.2 Ghz.
> 
> Hab auch schon weit mehr als 10 Wu´s gefaltet.



Hi

hast du die Bonus Punkte Berechnung in HFM.net Aktiviert? 

bei der 10 WU´s Regel zählen nur SMP wu´s keine GPU


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hast du die Bonus Punkte Berechnung in HFM.net Aktiviert?
> 
> bei der 10 WU´s Regel zählen nur SMP wu´s keine GPU



Im HFM ist bei "Calculate Bonus Credit and PPD" ein Haken.

Das Ding läuft schon mindestens nen Monat. Ich glaub allein die CPU hat schon 20, 30 gemacht. Wieviele genau? Keine Ahnung, aber sicherlich mehr als 10.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2011)

PPD=Theoretische Leistung die du AM TAG erreichen könntest
Credit=Tatsächlich gutgeschriebene Punkte PRO UNIT



10k+ gibts mit Bigadv (i7 mit OC ist Pflicht).


----------



## Standeck (3. Februar 2011)

Ja das mit Credit und PPD ist mir schon klar.

Credit ist aktuell 3990 Punkte, PPD 3018.

Ist mit dem X6 wirklich nicht mehr drin? 

Mein i7 will ich nicht dauernd laufen lassen weil mir der sonst ziemlich heiß wird.

Aber thx.

Edit: BigADV hab ich auch on


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

Meiner ist zwar ein 1090t mit 3,7GHz, ist aber selten über 10KPPD's und wenn, dann nicht sehr viel und lange.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mal schauen was mein 1055T so bringt
10 KPPD sind es aber sicherlich nicht (regelmässig)

Credit 3990 Punkte / PPD 3018 ist aber definitiv zu wenig


----------



## Perseus88 (4. Februar 2011)

Je mehr Grakas dranhängen, um so weniger punkte gibt es.
Und eine nimmt mir schon 1000 ppd.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen was mein 1055T so bringt


 
Wie versprochen - habe nachgeschaut

Mein 1055er (@ 3360 MHz) bringt zwischen 8300 und gut 10'000 PPD - je nach WU
Am schlechtesten (wen wunderts) ist der 6701 mit knapp 8300 PPD


----------



## Standeck (7. Februar 2011)

Ok Danke euch. Dann ist aber irgendwas nicht in Ordnung bei dem Ding. Es hängen 4 Grakas dran. vielleicht liegts an denen. Mit welchen Flags startets Du den SMP Bumb?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

Standeck schrieb:


> Mit welchen Flags startets Du den SMP Bumb?


 
Mit den "normalen" - also *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm*


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Februar 2011)

habe grade testweise den Smp auf bigadv umgestellt, nur findet er keine Arbeit..versuch nr. 13 ist grade in Arbeit..


----------



## Standeck (14. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mit den "normalen" - also *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm*



Ich hab die alle auch drin. Nur hinter smp halt die 6. Die hast Du ja sicher auch.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2011)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich hab die alle auch drin. Nur hinter smp halt die 6. Die hast Du ja sicher auch.


 
Erstens nein, *keine* Zahl hinter dem -smp
Zweitens, warum gerade 6?? Die acht Kerne sollen gefälligst malochen für ihr Geld 

Ernsthaft, da da nur noch eine GraKa (GTX285 @OC) mitfaltet braucht es keine Einschränkungen


----------



## Standeck (19. Februar 2011)

Ne hab doch den Clienten auf dem X6 1055T laufen. Deshalb 6. Den i7 nehme ich nicht zum Falten weil der mir sonst etwas zu heiß wird.

Also keine 6 ok, das teste ich mal. Auch -bigadv nehme ich mal raus.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2011)

Bigs aufm X6 laufen auch nur unter Linux mit Tricks .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Februar 2011)

Vor ner Woche gabs wieder mal ein Update der CPU-Client-.exe. Wer Probleme hat, der sei auf Index of /~friedrim verwiesen. Aber denkt dran: Never change a running system .


----------



## Lorin (2. März 2011)

Hmmm... habe jetzt endlich meinen X6 1055 bekommen. Gerade den neuesten SMP-Clienten bei Stanford besorgt, gestartet, einstellungen vorgenommen.

Jetzt hat er mir aber ne FahCore_78 runtergeladen und faltet mit einem Kern. Die Auslastung ist dadurch so gering, dass er nichtmal von den 800MHz Idle hochtaktet.
-smp -local -forceasm -advmethods sind alle gesetzt. Bin grade etwas ratlos. Jemand ne Idee?

Edit: Jetzt gehts. Alle Files gelöscht und nochmal von vorne konfiguriert und jetzt holt er nen A4.... sehr seltsam


----------



## acer86 (2. März 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Hmmm... habe jetzt endlich meinen X6 1055 bekommen. Gerade den neuesten SMP-Clienten bei Stanford besorgt, gestartet, einstellungen vorgenommen.
> 
> Jetzt hat er mir aber ne FahCore_78 runtergeladen und faltet mit einem Kern. Die Auslastung ist dadurch so gering, dass er nichtmal von den 800MHz Idle hochtaktet.
> -smp -local -forceasm -advmethods sind alle gesetzt. Bin grade etwas ratlos. Jemand ne Idee?
> ...


 

Hast du die Flags erst später gesetzt ? wen ja dan faltet er nur mit der singel core Einstellung. am besten alles noch mal löschen (einschließlich work Ordner und queue Datei) dan die Flags richtig in die Verknüpfung setzten und dan sollte es laufen. wen es immer noch nicht geht -smp 6 setzen so zwingst du den Client alle 6 kerne auszulasten.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2011)

Ja, acer87 (  ) hat recht

Also:
nochmals Inhalt vom work-Ordner löschen
queue.dat löschen
unitinfo löschen
Fahcore_a4 löschen

Danach den *Clienten noch nicht starten* sondern die flag's setzen bzw überprüfen
flag's: -smp 6 -local -forceasm -advmethods 

Nun den Clienten starten
Wenn er sich dann den Core_a3 holt ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## Lorin (4. März 2011)

Hatte wohl die Flags tatsächlich erst in der Config gesetzt statt beim ersten start per Verknüpfung.... wenn man es zu eilig hat 

Sieht jetzt gut aus. Alle Kerne auf Vollauslastung (47°) und HFM meldet 6000ppd (beim aktuellen Projekt) Bei der vorhergehenden 6000er waren es sogar 10k (wie mir schon prophezeit wurde). Hab jetzt ne leichte Übertaktung anliegen (FSB auf 210MHz-->2,94GHz)... gibt nochmal ein paar extra-ppd.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt gut aus. Alle Kerne auf Vollauslastung (47°) und HFM meldet 6000ppd (beim aktuellen Projekt) Bei der vorhergehenden 6000er waren es sogar 10k (wie mir schon prophezeit wurde). Hab jetzt ne leichte Übertaktung anliegen (FSB auf 210MHz-->2,94GHz)... gibt nochmal ein paar extra-ppd.


 
Na supie  dann hau zu


----------



## davidof2001 (22. März 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. 
Ich habe jetzt den Client 6.34 hier zum laufen gebracht. Ich habe auch eingestellt, dass er als Dienst startet wenn der PC gestartet wird. Nur leider startet er dann nur mit 50% Auslastung, also nur ein Kern. Kann mir dazu irgendwer einen Tip geben wie ich das änder? 
Ich habe ganz normal die Installation und Config abgearbeitet, wo ich ihm halt gesagt hab, er möge doch mit dem System automatisch starten.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage.
> Ich habe jetzt den Client 6.34 hier zum laufen gebracht. Ich habe auch eingestellt, dass er als Dienst startet wenn der PC gestartet wird. Nur leider startet er dann nur mit 50% Auslastung, also nur ein Kern. Kann mir dazu irgendwer einen Tip geben wie ich das änder?
> Ich habe ganz normal die Installation und Config abgearbeitet, wo ich ihm halt gesagt hab, er möge doch mit dem System automatisch starten.


 
Wir helfen doch gerne - oder versuchen es zumindest
Allerdings habe ich erst einmal ein Problem:

Wenn du mit dem "SIG-Rechner" faltest dann wäre das ein Quad; und 50% wären dann 2 Kerne

Aber mal abgesehen davon - hast du die flag's auch richtig gesetzt??
Also *-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm*

Allenfalls würde ich noch versuchen hinter die -smp die Kernzahl zu setzen; also die 4 falls du "alles geben willst"


----------



## davidof2001 (22. März 2011)

Nein das ist ein C2D mit 2,83GHz von der Arbeit aus der Diskussion gestern in der Rumpelkammer. 
Da ich den Client automatisch starten lasse wenn das System startet, weiß ich nicht ob er direkt auf die exe-Datei geht oder ob er über die Verknüpfung startet. Die ersten beiden Flags habe ich gesetzt (allerdings bin ich mir grad nicht sicher ob hinter "smp" und der Kernzahl ein Leerzeichen kommt) die anderen beiden nicht.
Ich lasse ihn so starten damit nicht ständig ein Fenster geöffnet sein muss auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Schmicki (22. März 2011)

Der Client hat sich wahrscheinlich eine "Classic-WU" für einen Kern gezogen. Auf jeden Fall prüfen, ob in der Verknüpfung -smp 2 steht. Dann sollte sich der Client auch eine SMP2-WU ziehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein C2D mit 2,83GHz von der Arbeit aus der Diskussion gestern in der Rumpelkammer.
> Da ich den Client automatisch starten lasse wenn das System startet, weiß ich nicht ob er direkt auf die exe-Datei geht oder ob er über die Verknüpfung startet. Die ersten beiden Flags habe ich gesetzt (*allerdings bin ich mir grad nicht sicher ob hinter "smp" und der Kernzahl ein Leerzeichen kommt*) die anderen beiden nicht.
> Ich lasse ihn so starten damit nicht ständig ein Fenster geöffnet sein muss auf dem Desktop.


 
Jupp, hinter smp käme ein Leerzeichen wenn du "voll" gehen darfst/willst
Also - in deinem Fall dann: *-smp 2 -local -advmethods -forceasm*

Allerdings bleibt die Frage ob du - wenn/falls *nicht 24/7* - überhaupt die Chance hast SMP rechtzeitig zu beenden


----------



## T0M@0 (22. März 2011)

er meinte, dass der PC auf Arbeit 24/7 läuft. Problem ist in meinen Augen, dass es als Dienst installiert wurde. Hier werden nicht die Flags der Verknüpfung genutzt.


----------



## davidof2001 (22. März 2011)

Genau. Als ich versucht habe, einen zweiten Client als Dienst zum laufen zu bewegen, ist der erste nicht mehr gestartet. Mit einem Kern braucht er knappe 1,5 Tage für eine 481 Punkte WU. Mit zwei Kernen logischerweise nur die Hälfte. Sollte also klappen mit 24/7.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2011)

Ergo *nicht* als Dienst laufen lassen dann könnte es klappen


----------



## davidof2001 (22. März 2011)

Es war halt der Plan das nicht extra ein Fenster samt Symbol in der Taskleiste ist. Kann man das nicht auch so irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## mattinator (22. März 2011)

Mit Tray It! kannst Du den Client in die TNA "verbannen" (http://www.teamcti.com/trayit/trayit.htm).


----------



## davidof2001 (22. März 2011)

Super Tip, Danke. Ich möchte aber nicht noch mehr Programme auf dem PC installieren.


----------



## T0M@0 (22. März 2011)

Vielleicht kannst du den dienst selber erstellen und als grundlage die verknüpfung verwenden


----------



## mattinator (23. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Super Tip, Danke. Ich möchte aber nicht noch mehr Programme auf dem PC installieren.


 
Versuch mal, vor dem Start des Dienstes die client.cfg im Folding-Verzeichnis unter der Section [settings] wie folgt manuell anzupassen:


> extra_parms=-smp 2 -local -advmethods -forceasm


----------



## davidof2001 (23. März 2011)

Das werde ich nachher gleich mal machen. 
Geht es dabei auch um korrekte Schreibung und Leerzeichen und so?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Das werde ich nachher gleich mal machen.
> Geht es dabei auch um korrekte Schreibung und Leerzeichen und so?


 
Auf jeden Fall - ja


----------



## davidof2001 (23. März 2011)

So, er faltet mit 2 Kernen als Dienst im Hintergrund. 

Ich habe, sicherheitshalber nachdem die erste WU gefaltet war, den Client geschlossen und mit -config nochmal gestartet. Dabei in den Advanced Options den Client als Dienst eintragen lassen und beim Punkt "Additional Client Parameters" noch "-smp 2" eingetragen. Den PC anschließend neu gestartet und siehe da, er faltet so wie er soll. Nun kann er erstmal laufen. Mal sehen wie lange er so brauch für eine 921 Punkte-WU.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2011)

davidof2001 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange er so brauch für eine 921 Punkte-WU.


 
Oh je, ooooh jeeeeee - da hat der Murphy aber wieder mal maximal zugeschlagen...
... und dir ausgerechnet eine "PSEUDO-BIG-WU" an die Backe genagelt; noch undankbarer geht es nimmer 
Steh es durch - alle Anderen WU werden *bessere* Ergebnisse liefern


----------



## davidof2001 (23. März 2011)

Ja, bis jetzt brauch er 30 Minuten TPF und etwas über 2 Tage. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt am Rechner. Aber das geht auch vorbei.


----------



## mihapiha (31. März 2011)

Gibt es vielleicht Tricks wie man beim Falten mehr Leistung aus einer AMD CPU holt. 
Meine ist nämlich sehr langsam. Ich hatte auf eine höhere Geschwindigkeit gehofft. 

Beim CineBench 11.5 wäre mein Opteron-System mit meinem Core i7 2600k @ 4.8 GHz gleich auf.
Beim Falten braucht der Opteron mehr als doppelt so lange pro Frame!

Ich benutze zur Zeit die -bigadv -smp 16 (da 16 Kerne) und -forceasm Tags.

Edit: CPUz-Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742501


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Mit welchem BS faltest du? Ich würde behaupten, dass die Threadverwaltung unter linux besser ist als unter windows.

Hast du mal versucht mit -smp 15 zu falten? (musst aber vorher workordner und den Rest löschen)


----------



## mihapiha (31. März 2011)

Ich falte zur Zeit auf Win7 Ultimate 64Bit. Die Situation ist aber bedauerlich im besten Fall. 
Für die P6052 braucht meine CPU 5:16 Minuten pro Frame. 

Ich bin stark am überlegen zu Linux zu wechseln. Aber ich bin noch in sorge, da es nicht
so einfach sein soll den Klienten unter Linux einzustellen...

Zur Zeit nur -smp (dass auch alle 16 Kerne anspricht)

Ich versuche einfach soviel wie nur möglich an Infos zu sammeln, aber diese Werte erscheinen mir doch arg niedrig


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Und was macht das an ppd?

Ich hab nur einen x6. Mit 5 kernen macht er 1000-2000 mehr ppd als mit 6. Also mal mit nem kern weniger falten. So hat windoof noch nen kern für sich und stört das folding nicht.


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich falte zur Zeit auf Win7 Ultimate 64Bit. Die Situation ist aber bedauerlich im besten Fall.
> Für die P6052 braucht meine CPU 5:16 Minuten pro Frame.
> 
> Ich bin stark am überlegen zu Linux zu wechseln. Aber ich bin noch in sorge, da es nicht
> ...



5,16min ist schon extrem langsam, mein alter Q6600 hat bei den Projekt damals 6,15min gebraucht. das kan eigentlich nur an windoof liegen, teste mal den neuen V7 client unter linux der soll ganz gut laufen.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Das ist also garkeine bigwu? Liegt da vielleicht der Fehler?


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das ist also garkeine bigwu? Liegt da vielleicht der Fehler?


 

nein eine Normale SMP Wu und sogar eine kleine ca. bei der tpf von 6min 2800punkte


----------



## mihapiha (31. März 2011)

Ich habe mich noch etwas herum gespielt. Die kleinen WUs alla P6052 oder P7151 geben mir 20k PPD.

Ich schaue was man noch finden kann. Ich werde das mit dem -smp 15 noch mal ausprobieren


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Kannst du mal alle parameter posten die du gesetzt hast? Ist ja nicht normal, dass du keine bigwu bekommst.


----------



## mihapiha (31. März 2011)

Ich bekomme schon eine bigWU. Aber die dauert ewig zum falten. Also jenseits von gut und böse. Ich muss nur den -advmethods tag entfernen und schon kommen die großen WUs. Aber mit den großen bekomme ich weniger punkte


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

das ist ausgesprochen seltsam gerade bei 16 kernen... da sollte es nur so zusatzpkt. regnen

poste pls mal deine config


----------



## mihapiha (1. April 2011)

Fehler behoben. Ich musste eine Grafikkarte installieren. der Aufwand war für die on-board Grafikkarte zu groß.
Nun sind die BIG-WUs so "schnell" wie sie sein sollten.

P6900 etwas unter 29:50 pro Frame... Das ist schon gut. Circa auf dem Niveau eines Core i7 930 @ 4.2 GHz (Freund von mir).
Diese Zwischenlösung mit seinen rund 30 - 35k PPD wird ganz gut sein bis die Bulldozer G34 CPUs in Q3 kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:


> Fehler behoben. Ich musste eine Grafikkarte installieren. der Aufwand war für die on-board Grafikkarte zu groß.
> Nun sind die BIG-WUs so "schnell" wie sie sein sollten.


 
Schön für dich 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Diese Zwischenlösung mit seinen rund 30 - 35k PPD wird ganz gut sein bis die Bulldozer G34 CPUs in Q3 kommen.


 
Da du eh für die Konkurrenz faltest kann uns das egal sein


----------



## mihapiha (1. April 2011)

was für eine Konkurrenz denn?! Das Team bei dem ich falte ist ja nicht mal unter den Top 150, weit weit weg von einer wirklichen Konkurrenz.  
Aber wir haben sehr wenige die Falten. Nur so um die 20. Wenn dann meine Wenigkeit aussteigt merkt man es schon recht deutlich. 

Unser ganzes Team hat nicht so viele Punkte gesammelt wie du Bumblebee  

Im Idealfall würde ich auf rund 150k PPD kommen, das ist noch immer weit von dir weg


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

die 150k PPD von dir könnte wir gut gebrauchen, unsere Team Faltleistung ist leider rückläufig und bald kommt der Sommer und bei vielen die Sommerfaltpause.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da du eh für die Konkurrenz faltest kann uns das egal sein


 
Pack die Holzhandlung wieder weg, genug gewunken .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Pack die Holzhandlung wieder weg, genug gewunken .


Dann hat aber meine Sägerei nicht's mehr zu tun!


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2011)

Ein einzelner Zaunpfahl wars auf keinem Fall mehr .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

Ok *wegpack*

Im Anhang noch das Beweisbild - Zaun ist wieder komplett


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Ähm... wir brauchen aber nen Faltzaun :m.

Edit: Sry, dachte es wäre die RuKa.


----------



## Sekundes (12. April 2011)

Gibt es auch einen *SMP2 Client Guide* für *Macs*? 

Mac OS 10.6.7
Intel Xeon Dual Quad Core
NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 

Ich benutze den Rechner bei der Arbeit und er ist ca. 9 Stunde an aber davon 6 Stunden maximal zu 20% ausgenutzt.

Danke!


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2011)

Wenn ich irgendwann mal nen Mac in die Finger bekomm, mach ich eins. Ins Haus kommt mir sonen Teil aber nicht.


----------



## Sekundes (13. April 2011)

haha ja okay...Macs sind auch nicht meine erste Wahl, aber da wir hier auf der Arbeit welche benutzen und da auch ein "OctaCore" drinne ist- dachte ich mir "kannse wenigstens der Menscheit damit dienen..."

Und mein Windows Rechner zuhause ist viel zu selten an und läuft dann auch nicht wirklich im idle... 

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Bagui (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, bin hier ganz neu was das falten usw angeht. Probiere grad noch ein bisschen rum. Hab die Konsole dann ma zum laufen gebracht, nachdem ich mehrere Threads von euch durcharbeiten musste die dann noch etwas älter waren. Die Kiste rattert soweit, hab einfach ma das "-smp 4" eingegeben damit dann alle Kerne genutzt werden.
Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus, kann ich mit meiner gleichen ID auch mein NB laufen lassen? Und noch ne Frage, gibts nen Geheimtip wie ich es verhindern kann jedes mal den Passkex sowie meine ID eingeb weil ich des Teil nicht 24/7 laufen lassen wollte.
Danke im voraus


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2011)

ID's müssen nur auf dem selben PC eindeutig sein, dein NB kann also die gleiche ID bekommen. 

Ich hoffe du startest den Clienten über eine Verknüpfung. Wenn du dort als Parameter einmal "-configonly" eingibst kannst du alles einstellen, danach schließt sich das ConsolenFenster und du kannst "-configonly"  wieder raus nehmen. Dann sollte die Key Abfrage nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2011)

so hab den client jez auch am NB zum laufen gebracht. Problem is nur das der nur läuft wenn ich des -smp weglasse. inwiefern is des denn jez wichtig für mich bzw für die ergebnisse???
hab zuerst den configonly reingemacht, hat auch super hingehauen. aber anschließend wollte er nicht mehr. jetzt ohne -smp geht der client, und er läuft auch schon seit über 2 Stunden


----------



## Z28LET (25. Mai 2011)

Ist in dem Notebook ein Singelcore Prozessor oder ein Multicore?


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2011)

single. ist ein IBM T43 wenns hilft. Ist ein Pentium M750, läuft bei 1800MHz.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> so hab den client jez auch am NB zum laufen gebracht. Problem is nur das der nur läuft wenn ich des -smp weglasse. inwiefern is des denn jez wichtig für mich bzw für die ergebnisse???
> hab zuerst den configonly reingemacht, hat auch super hingehauen. aber anschließend wollte er nicht mehr. jetzt ohne -smp geht der client, und er läuft auch schon seit über 2 Stunden



Der läuft nun weil es bestimmt *kein SMP* ist (ohne das -smp ist das so)
Ziemlich sicher verträgt deine Hardware (NB) keine SMP

Stellt sich nun bloss die Frage ob die "paar wenigen Punkte" den Stromverbrauch rechtfertigen

Gib doch mal an was für eine WU dein NB gerade faltet


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2011)

634 Abeta42_37dPro

ist jez bei 29%

und ist es normal das die CPU (ob ein oder mehrere Kerne) nach dem Start voll ausgelastet sind?!
und die Temp dann ein wenig ansteigt


----------



## Malkolm (25. Mai 2011)

Das die Kerne ausgelastet werden ist Sinn der Sache. Du stellst ja die nicht genutze Leistung der CPU dem F@H-Projekt zur Verfügung 
Durch die volle Auslastung (welche der Auslastung durch Benchmark-Programme gleichkommt) steigt natürlich auch die Abwärme und damit die Temperatur deines Systems.
Gerade beim NB solltest du also darauf achten, dass er genug Luft bekommt


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> 634 Abeta42_37dPro
> 
> ist jez bei 29%



Damit kann ich nun maximal wenig anfangen - aber macht nix
Alle diese Abeta's sind SINGLE-Clienten



Bagui schrieb:


> und ist es normal das die CPU (ob ein oder mehrere Kerne) nach dem Start voll ausgelastet sind?!
> und die Temp dann ein wenig ansteigt



Natürlich, wenn 1 SINGLE-Client auf 1 Kern trifft dann ergibt das 100% Auslastung
Ein Mehrkerner würde natürlich in deinem Fall nicht ausgelastet sein


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2011)

ja gut wenn du mir sagen würdest wo ich den namen der aktuellen WU finde dann teil ich dir des doch gerne mit. Mehr wollte mir das Programm allerdings auch nicht preisgeben, außer ich habe natürlich an der falschen Stelle gesucht. 
Was passiert eigentlich wenn der die 100% voll hat, macht der dann automatisch mit der nächsten weiter oder will der dann neu angestoßen werden?
Sry das ich so blöde Fragen stelle


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

- die Fragen sind nicht blöd; frag ruhig weiter

Der rechnet die 100% voll, übermittelt das Resultat, holt sich neue Arbeit und faltet weiter

Der Name der WU ist eine Nummer die mit *P *beginnt.. z.B. P11181; Ab42_dPro_gb
Ich habe dir noch ein Bild angefügt dazu (in dem Fall P6012)


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn du den Client ohne -oneunit gestartest hast, holt er sich nach dem Beenden der ersten und ihrem Hochladen einfach eine neue. Solltest du jedoch -oneunit gesetzt haben, beendet sich der Client nach dem Hochladen der WU.
Falls du nicht willst, dass die CPU zu 100% genutzt wird, musst du das in der Konfiguration ändern. Dazu kannst du den Client mit -configonly starten, danach sagst du bei Change Advanced options mit yes und als 2. gefragt, wie hoch die CPU-Auslastung sein soll (zw. 5 und 100% sind möglich). Wenn du die CPU-Auslastung verringerst, dauert es allerdings länger die WU zu berechnen.
Was für eine WU es ist, siehst du in der Log. Die Nummer der WU steht dort hinter "Project:".


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2011)

Projekt 6886 läuft im Moment


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Projekt 6886 läuft im Moment



Das ist doch mal eine Ansage 
Ist ein sehr neues Projekt das direkt mit Alzheimer zu tun hat


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2011)

Ich werd versuchen die Tage mal hier nen alten Rechner klarzumachen, dann würd ich den lieber laufen lassen anstatt dem NB. Ma sehen was sich so findet, entweder ein ausrangierter oder was nützliches ausm Schrott. Solange muss dann halt das NB gequält werden wenn ich schon nich daheim bin 


Ich habe etwas gefunden was falten kann, auf die Idee hat mich heute nen Azubi von mir gebracht. Ich hab ma mit nem Kollegen(als ich noch in der Ausbildung war) eine Mikrowelle zum PC umfunktioniert. Genau die habe ich heut wieder ausgegraben. Konnte mich dann mit ein bisschen Hilfe was das PW angeht noch anmelden, aber dann......springt mir doch glatt das Programm Parents Friends ins Gesicht. Das wollte jez auch noch ein PW von mir haben. Ich meinen Kollegen angerufen und nach dem PW gefragt. Was wir 2 nun alles an Möglichkeiten herumgeraten haben sag ich besser nicht, denn das passt hier überhaupt nicht rein .
Auf jeden Fall kamen wir nicht drauf. Deshalb muss ich entweder versuchen das irgendwie zu deinstallieren(was wirklich schwer ist) oder das System neu aufsetzen. 
Werd mal versuchen ein Bild von dem Ding zu machen um zu zeigen wer bald falten soll

So Update: Mikrowellen PC läuft und ist fleißig am Falten. Sehr schön das alles soweit funzt. Nur des HFM.NET funktioniert auf dem Gerät nicht wirklich, aber ist nicht so schlimm


----------



## HomieStylez (6. Juni 2011)

Hey, wollte mich dem Team anschließen,
habe mir den Client als Installer runtergeladen,
habe meinen Namen eingegeben, die Teamnummer
und einen 32-stelligen Passkey, jedoch meckert er die ganze
Zeit das er 32stellen lang sein muss und nur hexdezimal Character 
enthalten darf.
Kann ich diesen Key nicht frei eingeben, sprich muss ich mir iwo einen schicken lassen?


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2011)

Der Passkey ist kein Passwort, welches du selbst auswählst, sondern ein Key, welchen dir Stanford zur Identifizierung gibt.
Siehe z.B. hier die FAQ: Folding@home - FAQ-passkey
Den Passkey bekommst du hier: Folding@Home


----------



## haetschgern (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe mittlerweile total die Übersicht verloren und bin total verwirrt...

wie muss ich das ganze nun machen, wenn ich 2 Xeon CPU's habe.
(also 4 Kerne +  Hypertreathing = 8 Kerne pro CPU)

Das System soll voll ausgelastet werden.
Es geht darum die Kühlung über ein Jahr hinweg zu testen und anstatt sinnlos ein Benchmark laufen zu lassen, lieber der Forschung dienen ^^ 
OS= Ubuntu 11.10 Server ohne GUI ! 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn du in der Config noch das Flag -smp setzt, dann sollte er alle vorhandenen Kerne nutzen.
Sollte dann in der Config folgendes stehen: "extra_parms=-smp" bzw. "extra_parms=-smp -forceasm -...." mit noch weiteren Parametern. Entweder trägst du es so in die Config ein oder trägst es bei den Advanced Options bei Additional client parameters -smp ein. (beim Client starten über -Config bzw. -Configonly)

Da du 16 Kerne hast solltest du aber statt dem advmethods-Flag lieber das Flag bigadv nutzten, dass bringt dir dann größere WUs, auf welche es mehr Punkte gibt.


----------



## mattinator (24. Oktober 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> "extra_parms=-smp" bzw. "extra_parms=-smp -forceasm -...." mit noch weiteren Parametern.


 
Sicherer ist in diesem Fall "-smp 16" und im BIOS noch HT aktivieren.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Oktober 2011)

haetschgern schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile total die Übersicht verloren und bin total verwirrt...
> 
> ...


 
Hier wie man den V6 SMP2 clienten unter Linux einrichtet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...81454-how-falten-unter-linux.html#post3550869

wichtig ist, dass du bei der config "advmethods" auf "no" hast, damit du BIG's bekommst


----------



## haetschgern (24. Oktober 2011)

ok, vielen Dank  

werde morgen auf den 96 Blades schauen wegen dem HT


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Oktober 2011)

haetschgern schrieb:
			
		

> ok, vielen Dank
> 
> werde morgen auf den 96 Blades schauen wegen dem HT



Bitte bei team 70335 nicht vergessen... Und den passkey


----------



## haetschgern (25. Oktober 2011)

dieses How-To ist irgendwie fehlerhaft....
.exe und Linux???


wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz
tar xzf FAH6.34-Linux64.tgz
chmod +x fah6

./FAH6 -configonly -smp

dann kommt das Setup ...
dort dann Team und alles eingeben und dann mittels:

./FAH6 -smp16 -bigadv -local -verbosity 9

starten???


wenn das richtig ist werde ich wie auf der folgenden Seite beschreiben, dass ganze als Service festlegen:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinSMPGuide

Was muss ich bei Username genau eingeben?
Ist das der Gerätename?

eigentlich kann ich ja die config-Datei einmal einstellen und dann auf alle anderen Rechner schicken?
und einfach unter core dann die ip-addr anpassen?

£dit:
habs jetzt einmal installiert
und sieht gut aus....
Auslastung der CPU ist 1600%


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der .exe stimmt schon... Ist ja nur ein name...

Mit configonly richtest du alles ein, mit dem nächsten befehl wird das folden angefangen. Die config kannst dann kopieren...

User kannst dir einen aussuchen, aber vorher gucken obs den bei stanford schon gibt...

IP braucht man nicht angeben idr.


----------



## haetschgern (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey

das Forum hier ist mega toll 

Immer supper schnelle Antwort 


ah der Username ist um mich innert des Teams zu identifizieren?

OK, dann lasse ich die IP wohl weg....


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Genau. Die Punkte gehen dann an diesen User/Team


----------



## haetschgern (25. Oktober 2011)

eine kleine Frage wäre da noch:
wioe lange hat er jetzt ungefähr bis eine WU fertig ist?


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Das musst du entweder hochrechnen, oder ein tool wie hfm.net verwenden.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2011)

@haetschgern

haetschgaern so ein Tool? - ok - hier sind die Links:

HFM (ist bestes wo gibt momentan) r336 - hfm-net - HFM.NET - Client Monitoring Application for the Folding@Home Distributed Computing Project - Google Project Hosting
fahmon (nicht GANZ so doll) Download | FahMon


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2011)

Linux ist es nach wie vor schnubbe was für ne Endung eine Datei hat.


----------



## haetschgern (26. Oktober 2011)

also ich habe jetzt einen Server über Nacht falten lassen....

Der hat 20 % gerechnet....
das heisst also, dass er für eine ganze WU fast 2 Tage hat?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2011)

haetschgern schrieb:


> Der hat 20 % gerechnet....
> das heisst also, dass er für eine ganze WU fast 2 Tage hat?



Das kann, je nach *W*ork*U*nit, durchaus sein


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2011)

haetschgern schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe jetzt einen Server über Nacht falten lassen....
> 
> Der hat 20 % gerechnet....
> das heisst also, dass er für eine ganze WU fast 2 Tage hat?



Gut möglich. Wenn dir das zu viel sein sollte, dann musst du das -bigadv bei der nächsten WU weglassen (sind dann aber weniger punkte... Es sei denn du hast mit deinem passkey noch keine 10 WUs gerechnet, dann lieber 10 smp's falten, dann big)


----------



## haetschgern (26. Oktober 2011)

noch nichts gefaltet....


weiss einer wie ich nun über cpulimit die Last einschränken kann ?

wenn ich mit CPU Limit einschränke, schränkt es den ganzen Prozess ein ...
das heisst bei 16 %   1 % pro logischer Kern


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du hinter -smp eine zahl machst, dann nutzt er nur die angegebenen kerne... -smp 15 nutzt dann z.B. 15 kerne... Hilft dir das?


----------



## haetschgern (26. Oktober 2011)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst...

Aber ja die schnönste Lösung ist es nicht und FAH muss jedes Mal neu gestartet werden .....
Aber Notfalls sicherlich eine Option


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2011)

haetschgern schrieb:


> Aber ja die schönste Lösung ist es nicht und FAH muss jedes Mal neu gestartet werden .....
> Aber notfalls sicherlich eine Option



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz - wie meinst du das??


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn eine wu zuende ist wird idr. Automatisch eine neue geholt, es sei denn du hast es mit dem parameter -oneunit gestartet, dann beendet sich der client danach... Wenn du folding mit dem start des servers ausführen willst, dann einfach ein startscript erstellen...


----------



## haetschgern (26. Oktober 2011)

beides klar.... 

Nein ich meine, ich muss fah jedes Mal stoppen und dann mit einer neuen -smp []  option starten, wenn ich die Auslastung starten will....


Jetzt gerade sind einige Probleme


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Lass doch auf 100% und prio ganz niedrig, dann kann man nebenbei noch arbeiten...


----------



## haetschgern (26. Oktober 2011)

es geht eben nicht darum....


daher....


----------



## mattinator (26. Oktober 2011)

"Haetsgern" mal schreiben können, worum es geht. Gib uns mal ein paar mehr Randinfos, dann kann man evtl. noch was verbessern.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann habe ich dein Problem noch nicht ganz verstanden. XD

kannst du etwas weiter ausholen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2011)

@haetschgern: Wen ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du die maximale Auslastung pro Kern beschränken (z.B. auf 80%):

Client mit -config oder -configonly starten > Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? yes > CPU usage requested (5-100) [100]? und hier den gewünschten Wert eingeben.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt seit Montag ein laufendes Sandy Bridge System.
Und natürlich wieder den SMP installiert.

Am Anfang hat er wirklich Freude gemacht.
HFM zeigte gleich mal 18k ppd an.
Dann ist die letzten zwei Tage auf 13k ppd nach dem Start runtergegangen (die 18k ppd hat er gar nicht mehr erreicht)

Nach einiger Zeit (hab nocht nachgemessen) bricht er um die Hälfte auf etwas mehr als 6k ppd ein.

Keine Ahnung warum.

Die CPU läuft mit 3.2GHz ohne sich runter zu takten, die hält konstant ihren Takt.
Das abschalten des GPU-Clients bring mal 500 oder 1000 Punkte, aber macht den Kohl net fett (für so einen Prozzi)

Im Taskmanager wird der Client mit der Priorität "niedrig" angezeigt.

Aktuel kaut er an ner P6050-WU und erreicht bei 3,3GHZ (inkl Turbo) "nur" 3:15m TPF


----------



## oldDirty (28. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt schlimmere CPU.


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> HFM zeigte gleich mal 18k ppd an.
> Dann ist die letzten zwei Tage auf 13k ppd nach dem Start runtergegangen (die 18k ppd hat er gar nicht mehr erreicht)
> 
> Nach einiger Zeit (hab nocht nachgemessen) bricht er um die Hälfte auf etwas mehr als 6k ppd ein..
> ...


 
Lade Dir mal der Process Explorer (http://download.sysinternals.com/Files/ProcessExplorer.zip) herunter, starte ihn als Administator, gehe dann in der Prozessliste über das Kontext-Menü auf die "Properties..." des SMP-Fahcore*.exe und poste den Inhalt der "Command line:". Das gleiche auch für den Prozess des CPU-SMP2-Clients.

EDIT: Hast Du HT im BIOS aktiviert, CPU-SMP2-Client mit Befehlszeilenoption -SMP 8 ?


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lade Dir mal der Process Explorer (http://download.sysinternals.com/Files/ProcessExplorer.zip) herunter, starte ihn als Administator, gehe dann in der Prozessliste über das Kontext-Menü auf die "Properties..." des SMP-Fahcore*.exe und poste den Inhalt der "Command line:". Das gleiche auch für den Prozess des CPU-SMP2-Clients.
> 
> EDIT: Hast Du HT im BIOS aktiviert, CPU-SMP2-Client mit Befehlszeilenoption -SMP 8 ?



Den ersten Teil werde ich heute Abend mal antesten.
Zur Tante Edit:
Alle Kerne sind im BIOS aktiviert, ebenso HT.
In der Befehlszeile habe ich, wie hier im HowTo von nfs geschrieben: _-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm
_


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> In der Befehlszeile habe ich, wie hier im HowTo von nfs geschrieben: _-smp -local -advmethods -forceasm
> _


 
Sind alle Kerne ausgelastet ? Ansonsten zur Sicherheit -smp 8 eintragen. Schadet nur, wenn Du mal eine CPU mit mehr Kernen installierst und die Option vergisst.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sind alle Kerne ausgelastet ? Ansonsten zur Sicherheit -smp 8 eintragen. Schadet nur, wenn Du mal eine CPU mit mehr Kernen installierst und die Option vergisst.



Im Taskmanager sind alle Kerne (also 8 wg HyperThreading) bis zum Anschlag ausgelastet

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT

@matti

Hier die gewünschten Daten SMP:
_"C:\folding\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm_

Daten Core:
_.\FahCore_a3.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 8 -checkpoint 15 -forceasm -lifeline 3408 -version 634_


----------



## haetschgern (31. Oktober 2011)

sorry, kann euch leider nicht mehr Infos geben ... 
Darf nicht ...

ist auch egal, wir habens geschafft... cpulimit umgeschrieben .... hatte nen Bock drin


----------



## haetschgern (1. November 2011)

so mal ein neues Problem....

es bleibt hängen bei Initial 0000, - Receiving Payload ....

auf einer Server hab ich fah vor ca. 2 Stunden gestartet, dort funzt es auch auf zwei anderen wollte ich soeben testen, beide hängen bei receiving payload....

der Server der da stehst ist aber ping-bar 


```
Initial: ED82; - Successful: assigned to (130.237.232.237).
[17:57:11] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[17:57:11] Loaded queue successfully.
[17:57:11] Sent data
[17:57:11] Connecting to http://130.237.232.237:8080/
[17:57:29] Posted data.
[17:57:29] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 57250144)
```


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2011)

Und wenn du im browser die ip:8080 eingibst? was passiert dann?

musst du einen proxy nutzen? internet funktioniert soweit?


----------



## haetschgern (1. November 2011)

hab mal wieder zu schnell gepostet...

alle Servern haben keine Internet-Verbindung...
generelles Problem, muss selber gucken, sry


----------



## mattinator (1. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @matti
> 
> Hier die gewünschten Daten SMP:
> _"C:\folding\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm_
> ...


 
Keine auffälligen Unterschiede zu meinem Client. Wollte vor allem den -nice-Parameter vergleichen, ist identisch.


----------



## Rurdo (21. November 2011)

Hey leute!
bin mal wieder am Falten mit meiner CPU, doch wenn ich die Flag -smp 4 setze, gehen trotzdem nicht 4 Cores im Task-Manager hoch, keiner ist voll ausgelastet wenn ich den SMP2 Client rennen habe..
was hab ich denn falsch gemacht?
PS: ziel: exe" -smp 4 -local -advmethods -forceasm 
also so sieht das immoment aus, es steht dort nicht nur exe, war nur zu faul alles abzuschreiben


----------



## Rurdo (21. November 2011)

bräuchte bitte dringend hilfe!!!


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2011)

Startverzeichnis korrekt gesetzt, welche Client ? Poste mal die fahlog.txt.


----------



## Rurdo (21. November 2011)

--- Opening Log file [November 21 18:47:24 UTC] 


# Windows CPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe


[18:47:24] Configuring Folding@Home...


[18:48:38] - Ask before connecting: No
[18:48:38] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[18:48:38] - User ID not found locally
[18:48:38] + Requesting User ID from server
[18:48:39] - Machine ID: 1
[18:48:39] 
[18:48:39] Work directory not found. Creating...
[18:48:39] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[18:48:39] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[18:48:39] Cleaning up work directory
[18:48:39] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:48:39] Passkey found
[18:48:39] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:48:40] - Successful: assigned to (143.89.28.72).
[18:48:40] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[18:48:40] Loaded queue successfully.
[18:48:58] + Closed connections
[18:48:58] 
[18:48:58] + Processing work unit
[18:48:58] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[18:48:58] Core not found.
[18:48:58] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[18:48:58] - Attempting to download new core...
[18:48:58] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a4.exe
[18:48:59] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[18:48:59] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:00] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:01] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:01] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:01] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:01] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:02] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:03] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:04] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:05] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:06] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1095680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1105920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1116160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1126400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1136640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1146880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1157120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1167360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1177600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1187840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1198080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:07] + 1208320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1218560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1228800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1239040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1249280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1259520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1269760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1280000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1290240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1300480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1310720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1320960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1331200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1341440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1351680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:08] + 1361920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1372160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1382400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1392640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1402880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1413120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1423360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1433600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1443840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1454080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1464320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1474560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1484800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1495040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1505280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1515520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:09] + 1525760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1536000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1546240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1556480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1566720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1576960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1587200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1597440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1607680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1617920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1628160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1638400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1648640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1658880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1669120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1679360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1689600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:10] + 1699840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1710080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1720320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1730560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1740800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1751040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1761280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1771520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1781760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1792000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1802240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1812480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1822720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1832960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1843200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1853440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1863680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:11] + 1873920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1884160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1894400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1904640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1914880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1925120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1935360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1945600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1955840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1966080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1976320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1986560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 1996800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 2007040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 2017280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 2027520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:12] + 2037760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2048000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2058240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2068480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2078720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2088960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2099200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2109440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2119680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2129920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2140160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2150400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2160640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2170880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2181120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:13] + 2191360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2201600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2211840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2222080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2232320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2242560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2252800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2263040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2273280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2283520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2293760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2304000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2314240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2324480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2334720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2344960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:14] + 2355200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2365440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2375680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2385920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2396160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2406400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2416640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2426880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2437120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2447360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2457600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2467840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2478080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2488320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2498560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:15] + 2508800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2519040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2529280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2539520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2549760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2560000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2570240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2580480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2590720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2600960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2611200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2621440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2631680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2641920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2652160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2662400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:16] + 2672640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2682880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2693120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2703360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2713600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2723840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2734080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2744320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2754560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2764800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2775040 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2785280 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2795520 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2805760 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2816000 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2826240 bytes downloaded
[18:49:17] + 2836480 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2846720 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2856960 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2867200 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2877440 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2887680 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2897920 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2908160 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2918400 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2928640 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2938880 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2949120 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2959360 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2969600 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2979840 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 2990080 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 3000320 bytes downloaded
[18:49:18] + 3010560 bytes downloaded
[18:49:19] + 3020800 bytes downloaded
[18:49:19] + 3028899 bytes downloaded
[18:49:19] Verifying core Core_a4.fah...
[18:49:19] Signature is VALID
[18:49:19] 
[18:49:19] Trying to unzip core FahCore_a4.exe
[18:49:20] Decompressed FahCore_a4.exe (10057216 bytes) successfully
[18:49:25] + Core successfully engaged
[18:49:31] 
[18:49:31] + Processing work unit
[18:49:31] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[18:49:31] Core found.
[18:49:31] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 18:49:31 UTC]
[18:49:31] + Working ...
[18:49:31] 
[18:49:31] *------------------------------*
[18:49:31] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[18:49:31] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[18:49:31] 
[18:49:31] Preparing to commence simulation
[18:49:31] - Looking at optimizations...
[18:49:31] - Created dyn
[18:49:31] - Files status OK
[18:49:32] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[18:49:32] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[18:49:32] - Digital signature verified
[18:49:32] 
[18:49:32] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[18:49:32] 
[18:49:32] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[18:49:32] Entering M.D.
[18:49:38] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[18:49:39] Completed 0 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:00:19 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[19:00:19] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:00:19] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:00:19] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:00:19] - Machine ID: 1
[19:00:19] 
[19:00:19] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:00:19] 
[19:00:19] + Processing work unit
[19:00:19] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:00:19] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:00:19] Core found.
[19:00:19] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:00:19 UTC]
[19:00:19] + Working ...
[19:00:19] 
[19:00:19] *------------------------------*
[19:00:19] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:00:19] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:00:19] 
[19:00:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:00:19] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:00:19] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:00:20] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:00:20] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:00:20] - Digital signature verified
[19:00:20] 
[19:00:20] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:00:20] 
[19:00:20] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:00:20] Entering M.D.
[19:00:26] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:00:26] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:00:26] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:00:26] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:00:26] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:00:26] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:00:26] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:00:27] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:01:17 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 5 -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[19:01:17] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:01:17] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:01:17] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:01:17] - Machine ID: 1
[19:01:17] 
[19:01:17] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:01:17] 
[19:01:17] + Processing work unit
[19:01:17] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:01:17] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:01:17] Core found.
[19:01:17] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:01:17 UTC]
[19:01:17] + Working ...
[19:01:17] 
[19:01:17] *------------------------------*
[19:01:17] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:01:17] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:01:17] 
[19:01:17] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:01:17] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:01:27] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:01:27] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:01:27] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:01:27] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:01:27] - Digital signature verified
[19:01:27] 
[19:01:27] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:01:27] 
[19:01:27] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:01:27] Entering M.D.
[19:01:33] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:01:33] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:01:33] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:01:34] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:01:34] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:01:34] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:01:34] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:01:34] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:04:22 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[19:04:22] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:04:22] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:04:22] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:04:22] - Machine ID: 1
[19:04:22] 
[19:04:22] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:04:22] 
[19:04:22] + Processing work unit
[19:04:22] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:04:22] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:04:22] Core found.
[19:04:22] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:04:22 UTC]
[19:04:22] + Working ...
[19:04:22] 
[19:04:22] *------------------------------*
[19:04:22] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:04:22] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:04:22] 
[19:04:22] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:04:22] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:04:32] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:04:32] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:04:32] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:04:32] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:04:32] - Digital signature verified
[19:04:32] 
[19:04:32] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:04:32] 
[19:04:32] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:04:32] Entering M.D.
[19:04:38] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:04:38] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:04:39] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:04:39] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:04:39] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:04:39] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:04:39] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:04:39] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:14:03 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp 4 -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[19:14:03] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:14:03] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:14:03] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:14:03] - Machine ID: 1
[19:14:03] 
[19:14:03] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:14:03] 
[19:14:03] + Processing work unit
[19:14:03] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:14:03] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:14:03] Core found.
[19:14:03] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:14:03 UTC]
[19:14:03] + Working ...
[19:14:03] 
[19:14:03] *------------------------------*
[19:14:03] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:14:03] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:14:03] 
[19:14:03] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:14:03] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:14:13] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:14:13] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:14:13] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:14:13] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:14:13] - Digital signature verified
[19:14:13] 
[19:14:13] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:14:13] 
[19:14:13] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:14:13] Entering M.D.
[19:14:19] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:14:19] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:14:20] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:14:20] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:14:20] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:14:20] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:14:20] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:14:20] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:17:12 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -local -advmethods -forceasm -smp 4 

[19:17:12] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:17:12] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:17:12] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:17:12] - Machine ID: 1
[19:17:12] 
[19:17:12] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:17:12] 
[19:17:12] + Processing work unit
[19:17:12] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:17:12] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:17:12] Core found.
[19:17:12] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:17:12 UTC]
[19:17:12] + Working ...
[19:17:12] 
[19:17:12] *------------------------------*
[19:17:12] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:17:12] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:17:12] 
[19:17:12] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:17:12] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:17:21] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:17:21] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:17:22] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:17:22] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:17:22] - Digital signature verified
[19:17:22] 
[19:17:22] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:17:22] 
[19:17:22] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:17:22] Entering M.D.
[19:17:28] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:17:28] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:17:28] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:17:28] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:17:28] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:17:28] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:17:28] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:17:29] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:17:55 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -local -advmethods -forceasm -smp 4 

[19:17:55] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:17:55] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:17:55] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:17:55] - Machine ID: 1
[19:17:55] 
[19:17:55] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:17:55] 
[19:17:55] + Processing work unit
[19:17:55] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:17:55] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:17:55] Core found.
[19:17:55] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:17:55 UTC]
[19:17:55] + Working ...
[19:17:55] 
[19:17:55] *------------------------------*
[19:17:55] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:17:55] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:17:55] 
[19:17:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:17:55] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:18:04] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:18:04] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:18:05] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:18:05] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:18:05] - Digital signature verified
[19:18:05] 
[19:18:05] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:18:05] 
[19:18:05] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:18:05] Entering M.D.
[19:18:11] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:18:11] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:18:11] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:18:11] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:18:11] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:18:11] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:18:11] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:18:12] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [November 21 19:30:44 UTC] 


# Windows SMP Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30

Folding@home - Main

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU
Executable: C:\Users\Mario\Desktop\F@H CPU\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe
Arguments: -smp -local -advmethods -forceasm 

[19:30:44] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:30:44] - User name: Rurdo (Team 70335)
[19:30:44] - User ID: 77AAB3D56822C463
[19:30:44] - Machine ID: 1
[19:30:44] 
[19:30:44] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:30:44] 
[19:30:44] + Processing work unit
[19:30:44] Work type a4 not eligible for variable processors
[19:30:44] Core required: FahCore_a4.exe
[19:30:44] Core found.
[19:30:44] Working on queue slot 01 [November 21 19:30:44 UTC]
[19:30:44] + Working ...
[19:30:44] 
[19:30:44] *------------------------------*
[19:30:44] Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
[19:30:44] Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
[19:30:44] 
[19:30:44] Preparing to commence simulation
[19:30:44] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[19:30:53] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[19:30:53] - Not checking prior termination.
[19:30:54] - Expanded 1656403 -> 3572936 (decompressed 215.7 percent)
[19:30:54] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=1656403 data_size=3572936, decompressed_data_size=3572936 diff=0
[19:30:54] - Digital signature verified
[19:30:54] 
[19:30:54] Project: 7706 (Run 20, Clone 10, Gen 4)
[19:30:54] 
[19:30:54] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[19:30:54] Entering M.D.
[19:31:00] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[19:31:00] Mapping NT from 1 to 1 
[19:31:00] Resuming from checkpoint
[19:31:00] Verified work/wudata_01.log
[19:31:00] Verified work/wudata_01.trr
[19:31:00] Verified work/wudata_01.xtc
[19:31:00] Verified work/wudata_01.edr
[19:31:01] Completed 60 out of 750000 steps  (0%)

Folding@Home Client Shutdown at user request.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


Was meinst du mit Startverzeichnis? Client hab ich den SMP2...


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2011)

Wenn du den client auch schon mal ohne -smp gestartet hast, dann hat er sich eine single core wu eingefangen... Workordner und queue.dat löschen, oder am besten die wu zuende falten lassen...


----------



## Rurdo (21. November 2011)

JAA danke war wirklich ne Single Core wu... jetzt läuft er auf fast 100% THX!


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2011)

Gibt übrigens "schon" den 6.34 vom CPU-SMP2-Consolen-Client: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe. Würde ich aber erst nach der Fertigstellung des aktuellen Projektes ersetzen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. März 2012)

*AW: [HowTo]-Windows SMP-Client einrichten*

Super How-To 
Im ersten Konsolenschritt steht noch: change advanced options (yes/no) [no]?
Was soll man hier eingeben? Kannst du das noch reinschreiben? Danke.
Außerdem ist mir ein kleiner Schreibfehler aufgefallen:


> ...die eigendlich gar keine mehr ist. Das heruntergeladene *.zip-Archiv enthält genau eine Datei. Entpackt das Archiv ambesten unter *"C:/folding/smp"*, dort funkt euch keine Dateiausführungsverhinderung, Benutzerkontensteuerung oder sonstige Sicherheitsverschlimmbesserer dazwischen.


--> C:\folding\smp


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2012)

Windows ist schlau, das juckt nicht.


----------



## Raketenjoint (17. März 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Windows ist schlau, das juckt nicht.


Klar, aber wenn so jemand wie ich kommt, und copy paste benutzt, bekommt er gleich eine Fehlermeldung vom Entpackungsprogramm. Ich habe jetzt schlussendlich den FAH Control Client 7 (in Ordnung?) runtergeladen und folde schon fleißig. Kann es sein, dass die Workunits etwa 7h brauchen? Selbst mit Graka dauert es etwa 5h.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Klar, aber wenn so jemand wie ich kommt, und copy paste benutzt, bekommt er gleich eine Fehlermeldung vom Entpackungsprogramm. Ich habe jetzt schlussendlich den FAH Control Client 7 (in Ordnung?) runtergeladen und folde schon fleißig. Kann es sein, dass die Workunits etwa 7h brauchen? Selbst mit Graka dauert es etwa 5h.


Diese Faltzeiten sind nichts aussergewöhnliches, mit 7h zählt die SMP-WU noch eher zu den kürzeren. 

Falls weitere Fragen auftauchen, einfach in der Ruka (Rumpelkammer) melden, damit unser ganzen Threads hier nicht "Off-Topic"-Beiträgen gefüllt werden.


----------



## almfeg (17. Mai 2013)

ok hat sich erledigt mit dem v7 client scheints zu funktionieren


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute mal eine Quad-Core-CPU
Richtigerweise hast du dann da "nachkorrigiert" (-smp 4 etc)
Falls du aber die Work-Unit nicht gelöscht hast wird er zuerst eine "einfache" durchkauen


----------



## almfeg (17. Mai 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal eine Quad-Core-CPU
> Richtigerweise hast du dann da "nachkorrigiert" (-smp 4 etc)
> Falls du aber die Work-Unit nicht gelöscht hast wird er zuerst eine "einfache" durchkauen


 
auch nach löschen wollt es nicht wirklich funktionieren, hab dann den thread mit dem v7 client gesehn und damit klappte es auf anhieb.

jetzt läufts


----------

